# DO YOU OWN A SKYLINE GTR? . . and where?



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi volks, 
after the genuis thread from Guy (I allways knew he can come up with something valuable every 10 lightyears )
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/126250-do-you-own-r35.html

. . I thought it would be great to do the same thread for the Skyline GTR owners, thought letting the list look a bit more informative, rather then just a line up of usernames.

OK here`s the guideline:

I will start with the category (UK): then post what car you own, followed by the colour and your username. . .should look like below:

*UK:*
R34 GTR V-Spec II Black gtrlux


copy the above from each previous poster and ad your name. (for the first post, just delete me, as I don`t own a GTR, nor live in the UK).

Then as not every one lives in the UK, you can ad below the UK list your country name in "bold" (if it hasn`t been added allready) and then ad your car, colour and username.

Thanks

Chris

By the way if you want to get the yellow highlights and bold letters, just push quote on Fuggles post and copy the formated text . .or from the last poster if the thread goes on . . . .


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I like your style 

*UK:*
R34 GTR V-Spec II Black gtrlux
R33 GT-R white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

*UK:
R34 GTR V-Spec II Black gtrlux
R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop) 
R33 GTR V-spec MP Robbie J*


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

UK:
R34 GTR V-Spec II Black gtrlux
R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GTR V-spec MP Robbie J
R32 GTR GMG Micky


----------



## Shinobi (Apr 28, 2009)

UK:
R34 GTR V-Spec II Black gtrlux
R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GTR V-spec MP Robbie J
R32 GTR GMG Micky
R32 GTR Wine Red Shinobi


----------



## jambo 32gtr (Apr 1, 2009)

UK:
R34 GTR V-Spec II Black gtrlux
R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GTR V-spec MP Robbie J
R32 GTR GMG Micky
R32 GTR Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GTR GMG Jambo 32gtr


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

UK:

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GTR V-spec MP Robbie J
R32 GTR GMG Micky
R32 GTR Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GTR GMG Jambo 32gtr
R34 GTR V-Spec yellow tonigmr2

I deleted you GTRLux as per your original instruction.:thumbsup: Are we distinguishing a UK car or an import as per the R35 thread?


----------



## Jimboj (Sep 14, 2008)

UK:
R34 GTR V-Spec II Black gtrlux
R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GTR V-spec MP Robbie J
R32 GTR GMG Micky
R32 GTR Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GTR GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GTR GMG Jimboj


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

*UK:*
R34 GTR V-Spec II Black gtrlux
R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GTR V-spec MP Robbie J
R32 GTR GMG Micky
R32 GTR Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GTR GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GTR GMG Jimboj
R34 GTR V-Spec yellow tonigmr2

*SOUTH KOREA:*
R32 GTR gunmetal grey kismetcapitan


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Already horribly messed up!:runaway:


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

*UK:*
R34 GTR V-Spec II Black gtrlux
R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GTR V-spec MP Robbie J
R32 GTR GMG Micky
R32 GTR Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GTR GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GTR GMG Jimboj
R34 GTR V-Spec yellow tonigmr2

*SOUTH KOREA:*
R32 GTR gunmetal grey kismetcapitan

*FRANCE:*
R33 GTR Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

*UK:*
R34 GTR V-Spec II Black gtrlux
R34 GTR V-Spec yellow tonigmr2

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GTR V-spec MP Robbie J

R32 GTR GMG Micky
R32 GTR Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GTR GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GTR GMG Jimboj
R32 GTR GMG Bajie

*SOUTH KOREA:*
R32 GTR gunmetal grey kismetcapitan

*FRANCE:*
R33 GTR Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

R34 GTR V-Spec II Black gtrlux
R34 GTR V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GTR WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GTR V-spec MP Robbie J

R32 GTR GMG Micky
R32 GTR Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GTR GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GTR GMG Jimboj
R32 GTR GMG Bajie

*SOUTH KOREA:*
R32 GTR gunmetal grey kismetcapitan

*FRANCE:*
R33 GTR Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

When I'm about 69 I will be able to afford one I reckon...


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

R34 GTR V-Spec II Black gtrlux
R34 GTR V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GTR WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GTR V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GTR Silver Wills

R32 GTR GMG Micky
R32 GTR Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GTR GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GTR GMG Jimboj
R32 GTR GMG Bajie

SOUTH KOREA:
R32 GTR gunmetal grey kismetcapitan

FRANCE:
R33 GTR Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

*UK:*
-------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec II Black gtrlux
R34 GTR V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GTR WHITE BIGCHRIS350

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GTR V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GTR Silver Wills

R32 GTR GMG Micky
R32 GTR Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GTR GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GTR GMG Jimboj
R32 GTR GMG Bajie
*
SOUTH KOREA:*
-------------------------------------------
R32 GTR gunmetal grey kismetcapitan

*FRANCE:*
--------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)






. . to clean up a bit.


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Chris, you forgot to change the colors...


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Eikichi said:


> Chris, you forgot to change the colors...


If they make me Mod for this thread I will input even textures in to the fonts . .lol


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> If they make me Mod for this thread I will input even textures in to the fonts . .lol


You used to be a Mod... it's the same 
chop chop, get to work... 

lol


----------



## madbstd (Apr 20, 2008)

UK:
-------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec II Black gtrlux
R34 GTR V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GTR WHITE BIGCHRIS350

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GTR V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GTR Silver Wills

R32 GTR GMG Micky
R32 GTR Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GTR GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GTR GMG Jimboj
R32 GTR GMG Bajie
R32 GTR Jade Green Madbstd

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GTR gunmetal grey kismetcapitan

FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

UK:
-------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec II Black gtrlux
R34 GTR V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GTR WHITE BIGCHRIS350

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GTR V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GTR Silver Wills
R33 GTR MP NISMO-GTR

R32 GTR GMG Micky
R32 GTR Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GTR GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GTR GMG Jimboj
R32 GTR GMG Bajie
R32 GTR Jade Green Madbstd

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GTR gunmetal grey kismetcapitan

FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


----------



## SukiGTR (Jul 12, 2009)

R34 GTR V-Spec II Black gtrlux
R34 GTR V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GTR WHITE BIGCHRIS350

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GTR V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GTR Silver Wills
R33 GTR MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GTR V-Spec White SukiGTR

R32 GTR GMG Micky
R32 GTR Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GTR GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GTR GMG Jimboj
R32 GTR GMG Bajie
R32 GTR Jade Green Madbstd

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GTR gunmetal grey kismetcapitan

FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)[


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

34 GTR V-Spec II Black gtrlux
R34 GTR V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GTR WHITE BIGCHRIS350

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GTR V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GTR Silver Wills
R33 GTR MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GTR V-Spec White SukiGTR

R32 GTR GMG Micky
R32 GTR Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GTR GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GTR GMG Jimboj
R32 GTR GMG Bajie
R32 GTR Jade Green Madbstd
-------------------------------------------

SOUTH KOREA:

R32 GTR gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
-------------------------------------------

FRANCE:

R33 GTR Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)
-------------------------------------------

GREECE :

R32 GTR gunmetal grey miragev
-------------------------------------------


----------



## g-from-lancs (May 4, 2006)

UK:
-------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec II Black gtrlux
R34 GTR V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GTR WHITE BIGCHRIS350

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GTR V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GTR Silver Wills
R33 GTR MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GTR White g-from-lancs

R32 GTR GMG Micky
R32 GTR Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GTR GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GTR GMG Jimboj
R32 GTR GMG Bajie
R32 GTR Jade Green Madbstd

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GTR gunmetal grey kismetcapitan

FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)

GREECE :

R32 GTR gunmetal grey miragev
-------------------------------------------


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

UK:
-------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec II Black gtrlux
R34 GTR V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GTR WHITE BIGCHRIS350

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GTR V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GTR Silver Wills
R33 GTR MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GTR White g-from-lancs
R33 GTR Prism rainbow silver thrust

R32 GTR GMG Micky
R32 GTR Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GTR GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GTR GMG Jimboj
R32 GTR GMG Bajie
R32 GTR Jade Green Madbstd

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GTR gunmetal grey kismetcapitan

FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)

GREECE :

R32 GTR gunmetal grey miragev
-------------------------------------------

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

UK:
-------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec II Black gtrlux
R34 GTR V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GTR WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GTR Bayside Blue GTR COOK

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GTR V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GTR Silver Wills
R33 GTR MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GTR White g-from-lancs
R33 GTR Prism rainbow silver thrust

R32 GTR GMG Micky
R32 GTR Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GTR GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GTR GMG Jimboj
R32 GTR GMG Bajie
R32 GTR Jade Green Madbstd

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GTR gunmetal grey kismetcapitan

FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)

GREECE :

R32 GTR gunmetal grey miragev
-------------------------------------------

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust


----------



## bal69 (Sep 21, 2007)

-------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Black gtrlux
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan

FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)

GREECE :

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev
-------------------------------------------

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

bal69 said:


> -------------------------------------
> R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
> R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
> R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
> ...


-------------------------------------------


----------



## godzirra (Sep 16, 2009)

R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan

FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)

GREECE :

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev
-------------------------------------------

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan

FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)

GREECE :

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev
-------------------------------------------

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust


----------



## Dannyh (Jul 17, 2007)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R White (as above) Dannyh

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan

FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)

GREECE :

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev
-------------------------------------------

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

*UK
--------------------------------------*
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm


*SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------*
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan


*FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------*
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


*GREECE :
--------------------------------------------*
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


*JAPAN
-------------------------------------------*
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust

BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


----------



## lulatsch (Apr 24, 2009)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust

BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch


----------



## GORDON ROSE (Feb 20, 2009)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust

BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR V-spec White dan-hipgrave

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust

BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust

BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust

BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust

BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi


----------



## archaeic_bloke (Apr 22, 2008)

CANADA - EH
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke


UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust

BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust

BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi[/QUOTE]

IRELAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

*UK*
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE​
*SOUTH KOREA:*
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan​
*FRANCE:*
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)​
*GREECE :*
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev​
*JAPAN*
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust​
*BELGIUM*
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3​
*GERMANY*
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi​
*IRELAND*
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen​
*AUSTRALIA*
R32 GT-R silver infamous_t​


...tried to make the list pretty again


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR v-spec silver Goghat

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust

BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi[/QUOTE]

IRELAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen


----------



## Rashman (May 31, 2009)

"Who owns a GT-R and where?"

I dunno guys..

...sounds like someone's looking to nick a job-lot of GT-R's!

Give your location away at your own peril.

LOL


:thumbsup:


----------



## d_abbott27 (Nov 27, 2008)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR v-spec silver Goghat

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R GMG D_abbott27
SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust

BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi[/quote]

IRELAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Fuggles said:


> I like your style
> 
> *UK:*
> R34 GTR V-Spec II Black gtrlux
> R33 GT-R white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)




What is happening to your car to be still in the work shop John?


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69

R33 GT-R White Typerchris
R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR v-spec silver Goghat

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R GMG D_abbott27
SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust

BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi[/quote]

IRELAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen


----------



## jensen2000 (Mar 29, 2007)

--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69

R33 GT-R White Typerchris
R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R v-spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R v-spec White Jensen2000

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R GMG D_abbott27

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust

BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi[/quote]

IRELAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen


----------



## Si 186 (Apr 29, 2007)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69

R33 GT-R White Typerchris
R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR v-spec silver Goghat
R33 GTR Dark Grey Pearl Si 186

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R GMG D_abbott27
SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust

BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi[/quote]

IRELAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
typerchris is offline Report Post Reply With Quote


----------



## Si 186 (Apr 29, 2007)

R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69

R33 GT-R White Typerchris
R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR v-spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R v-spec White Jensen2000
R33 GTR Dark Grey Pearl Si 186

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R GMG D_abbott27
SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust

BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi[/quote]

IRELAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen


----------



## Joeshoey (Jul 26, 2007)

R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69

R33 GT-R White Typerchris
R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR v-spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R v-spec White Jensen2000
R33 GTR Dark Grey Pearl Si 186
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Joeshoey

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R GMG D_abbott27
SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust

BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi[/quote]

IRELAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69

R33 GT-R White Typerchris
R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR v-spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R v-spec White Jensen2000
R33 GTR Dark Grey Pearl Si 186
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Joeshoey

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R GMG D_abbott27
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust

BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi[/quote]

IRELAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
__________________
Joe
1995 Midnight Purple R33 GT-R


----------



## archaeic_bloke (Apr 22, 2008)

Is there a reason after signing my name there it was not continued?
or is somebody openly discriminating against canadians?

lets try this again shall we?





UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)

CANADA - EH
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust

BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

archaeic_bloke said:


> Is there a reason after signing my name there it was not continued?
> or is somebody openly discriminating against canadians?
> 
> lets try this again shall we?
> ...


well you did put canada at the top.. possibly it just got overlooked eh ?


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

archaeic_bloke said:


> Is there a reason after signing my name there it was not continued?
> or is somebody openly discriminating against canadians?


That's because it should be under the "France" section


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Eikichi said:


> That's because it should be under the "France" section


touché !


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Coulé


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)

CANADA - EH
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust

BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA - EH
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Eikichi said:


> That's because it should be under the "France" section


Best post for this year from you . .LOL:clap:


----------



## dmcl1980 (Aug 26, 2006)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA - EH
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi


----------



## dmcl1980 (Aug 26, 2006)

archaeic bloke is there some reason you removed Ireland from the list EH.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

GUYs,

A bit more discipline please . . . you just need to copy the list and paste in to your post and ad your GTR and username in the category . . . . even Thrust could do it , considering that people had not even invented electricity, when he was born . . .lol


Here`s the list once again and just copy thoses interlines with the howl thing . . FGS


UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA - EH
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi


----------



## kevschwantz (Jan 12, 2005)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA - EH
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi


----------



## alternatengine (May 17, 2006)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA - EH
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi


----------



## SkylinePAP (Sep 12, 2009)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA - EH
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi 

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA - EH
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi 

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)


----------



## gaz2002 (Mar 17, 2004)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA - EH
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)
__________________


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

[UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA - EH
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)


----------



## TURBONUT (Jun 27, 2005)

[UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA - EH
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)
__________________


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

[UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND
R33 GTR v-spec super clear red.rockabilly

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA - EH
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)
__________________


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND
R33 GTR v-spec super clear red.rockabilly

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R34 GT-R V-Spec II teknik


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA - EH
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)


----------



## Pete G (Aug 18, 2008)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND
R33 GTR v-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GTR Silver Pete G

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R34 GT-R V-Spec II teknik


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA - EH
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)
__________________


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND
R33 GTR v-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GTR Silver Pete G
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Bandit

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R34 GT-R V-Spec II teknik


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA - EH
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)


----------



## GTR--J (Oct 12, 2005)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND
R33 GTR v-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GTR Silver Pete G
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Bandit

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R34 GT-R V-Spec II teknik


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA 
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND
R33 GTR v-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GTR Silver Pete G
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R34 GT-R V-Spec II teknik


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)
GTR--J is online now Report Post Reply With Quote Quick reply to this message
GTR--J
View Public Profile
Send a private message to GTR--J
Find More Posts by GTR--J
Reply 
Page 5 of 5 < 1	2	3	4 5 

Bookmarks

* Submit Thread to Digg Digg
* Submit Thread to del.icio.us del.icio.us
* Submit Thread to StumbleUpon StumbleUpon
* Submit Thread to Google Google 


Edit Tags
Tags


----------



## bashman40 (Feb 16, 2007)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC BLACK Bashman40

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND
R33 GTR v-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GTR Silver Pete G
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R34 GT-R V-Spec II teknik


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)


----------



## clyde (Feb 14, 2009)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC BLACK Bashman40

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND
R33 GTR v-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GTR Silver Pete G
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R34 GT-R V-Spec II teknik


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC BLACK Bashman40

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND
R33 GTR v-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GTR Silver Pete G
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh 
R32 GT-R V-spec II Silver r32singh 

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R34 GT-R V-Spec II teknik


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC BLACK Bashman40

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND
R33 GTR v-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GTR Silver Pete G
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh 
R32 GT-R V-spec II Silver r32singh 

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R34 GT-R V-Spec II teknik


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)

AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GTR White Austrian GTR


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC BLACK Bashman40

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND
R33 GTR v-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GTR Silver Pete G
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh 
R32 GT-R V-spec II Silver r32singh 
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R34 GT-R V-Spec II teknik


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)

AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GTR White Austrian GTR


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC BLACK Bashman40

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND
R33 GTR v-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GTR Silver Pete G
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GTR V-Spec Silver G18RST

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh 
R32 GT-R V-spec II Silver r32singh 
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R34 GT-R V-Spec II teknik


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)

AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GTR White Austrian GTR


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC BLACK Bashman40

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND
R33 GTR v-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GTR Silver Pete G
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GTR V-Spec Silver G18RST

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R34 GT-R V-Spec II teknik


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)

AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GTR White Austrian GTR


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC BLACK Bashman40

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND
R33 GTR v-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GTR Silver Pete G
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GTR V-Spec Silver G18RST

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R34 GT-R V-Spec II teknik


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)

AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GTR White Austrian GTR


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC BLACK Bashman40

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND
R33 GTR v-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GTR Silver Pete G
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GTR V-Spec Silver G18RST

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R34 GT-R V-Spec II teknik


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)

AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GTR White Austrian GTR

NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32GTR Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC BLACK Bashman40

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND
R33 GTR v-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GTR Silver Pete G
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GTR V-Spec Silver G18RST

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R34 GT-R V-Spec II teknik


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)

AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GTR White Austrian GTR

NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32GTR Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32GTR Silver JonR32GTR


----------



## AndyStuttgart (Feb 14, 2006)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC BLACK Bashman40

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND
R33 GTR v-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GTR Silver Pete G
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GTR V-Spec Silver G18RST

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R34 GT-R V-Spec II teknik


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)

AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GTR White Austrian GTR

NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32GTR Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32GTR Silver JonR32GTR


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC BLACK Bashman40

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND
R33 GTR v-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GTR Silver Pete G
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GTR V-Spec Silver G18RST

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R34 GT-R V-Spec II teknik


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)

AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GTR White Austrian GTR

NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32GTR Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32GTR Silver JonR32GTR


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC BLACK Bashman40

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND
R33 GTR v-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GTR Silver Pete G
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GTR V-Spec Silver G18RST

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R34 GT-R V-Spec II teknik


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)

AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GTR White Austrian GTR

NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32GTR Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32GTR Silver JonR32GTR

NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R rb30r34


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan

FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)

GREECE :

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev
-------------------------------------------

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey Daryl you have lost some countries in your copy paste (did you do that post after the Inuyama festival or what?

Here's the latest list to copy:

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC BLACK Bashman40

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND
R33 GTR v-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GTR Silver Pete G
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GTR V-Spec Silver G18RST

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R34 GT-R V-Spec II teknik


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp 

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)

AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GTR White Austrian GTR

NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32GTR Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32GTR Silver JonR32GTR

NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R rb30r34


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC BLACK Bashman40

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND
R33 GTR v-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GTR Silver Pete G
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GTR V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GTR V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R34 GT-R V-Spec II teknik


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp 

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)

AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GTR White Austrian GTR

NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32GTR Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32GTR Silver JonR32GTR

NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R rb30r34


----------



## tranq (May 31, 2009)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC BLACK Bashman40

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND
R33 GTR v-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GTR Silver Pete G
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GTR V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GTR V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R34 GT-R V-Spec II teknik


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)

AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GTR White Austrian GTR

NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32GTR Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32GTR Silver JonR32GTR

NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R rb30r34

CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34GTR V-Spec Red Tranq


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC BLACK Bashman40

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND
R33 GTR v-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GTR Silver Pete G
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GTR V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GTR V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R34 GT-R V-Spec II teknik


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp 

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart
R32 GT-R V-Spec Black mwebster

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)

AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GTR White Austrian GTR

NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32GTR Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32GTR Silver JonR32GTR

NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R rb30r34


----------



## tranq (May 31, 2009)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC BLACK Bashman40

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND
R33 GTR v-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GTR Silver Pete G
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GTR V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GTR V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R34 GT-R V-Spec II teknik


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart
R32 GT-R V-Spec Black mwebster

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)

AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GTR White Austrian GTR

NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32GTR Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32GTR Silver JonR32GTR

NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R rb30r34 

CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34GTR V-Spec Red Tranq 

P.S. Reposted since me and mwebster did it at same point, and i was left out :clap:


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

sorry tranq, cant miss any GTR owners out :thumbsup:


----------



## Vipes R32 GTR (May 19, 2007)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC BLACK Bashman40

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND
R33 GTR v-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GTR Silver Pete G
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GTR V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GTR V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R White vipes r32 gtr
SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R34 GT-R V-Spec II teknik


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart
R32 GT-R V-Spec Black mwebster

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)

AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GTR White Austrian GTR

NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32GTR Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32GTR Silver JonR32GTR

NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R rb30r34 

CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34GTR V-Spec Red Tranq


----------



## buckerz69 (Nov 27, 2007)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC BLACK Bashman40

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND
R33 GTR v-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GTR Silver Pete G
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GTR V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GTR V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R White vipes r32 gtr
SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R34 GT-R V-Spec II teknik


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart
R32 GT-R V-Spec Black mwebster

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)

AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GTR White Austrian GTR

NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32GTR Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32GTR Silver JonR32GTR

NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R rb30r34 

CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34GTR V-Spec Red Tranq


----------



## major beeftank (Apr 23, 2008)

--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC BLACK Bashman40

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND
R33 GTR v-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GTR Silver Pete G
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GTR V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GTR V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R White vipes r32 gtr
SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R34 GT-R V-Spec II teknik


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart
R32 GT-R V-Spec Black mwebster

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)

AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GTR White Austrian GTR

NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32GTR Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32GTR Silver JonR32GTR

NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R rb30r34 

CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34GTR V-Spec Red Tranq


----------



## Vipes R32 GTR (May 19, 2007)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC BLACK Bashman40

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND
R33 GTR v-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GTR Silver Pete G
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GTR V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GTR V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-spec White vipes r32 gtr
SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R34 GT-R V-Spec II teknik


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart
R32 GT-R V-Spec Black mwebster

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)

AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GTR White Austrian GTR

NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32GTR Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32GTR Silver JonR32GTR

NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R rb30r34 

CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34GTR V-Spec Red Tranq


----------



## GTR_Demon (Jan 31, 2008)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC BLACK Bashman40

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND
R33 GTR v-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GTR Silver Pete G
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GTR V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GTR V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-spec White vipes r32 gtr
SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R34 GT-R V-Spec II teknik


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart
R32 GT-R V-Spec Black mwebster

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)

AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GTR White Austrian GTR

NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32GTR Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32GTR Silver JonR32GTR

NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R rb30r34

CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34GTR V-Spec Red Tranq


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC BLACK Bashman40

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND
R33 GTR v-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GTR Silver Pete G
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GTR V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GTR V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-spec White vipes r32 gtr
SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R34 GT-R V-Spec II teknik


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart
R32 GT-R V-Spec Black mwebster

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)

AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GTR White Austrian GTR

NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32GTR Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32GTR Silver JonR32GTR

NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R rb30r34

CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34GTR V-Spec Red Tranq 


GTR_Demon 
View Public Profile 
Send a private message to GTR_Demon 
Find More Posts by GTR_Demon 


Page 7 of 7 < 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 


Bookmarks 
Digg del.icio.us StumbleUpon Google 

Edit Tags Tags 
None 
vBulletin Message 

Cancel Changes 

Quick Reply 
The following errors occurred with your submission 

Okay


----------



## dotun (Dec 4, 2008)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC BLACK Bashman40

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND
R33 GTR v-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GTR Silver Pete G
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GTR V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GTR V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-spec White vipes r32 gtr
SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R34 GT-R V-Spec II teknik


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart
R32 GT-R V-Spec Black mwebster

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)

AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GTR White Austrian GTR

NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32GTR Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32GTR Silver JonR32GTR

NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R rb30r34

CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34GTR V-Spec Red Tranq


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC BLACK Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND
R33 GTR v-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GTR Silver Pete G
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GTR V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GTR V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-spec White vipes r32 gtr
SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R34 GT-R V-Spec II teknik


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart
R32 GT-R V-Spec Black mwebster

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)

AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GTR White Austrian GTR

NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32GTR Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32GTR Silver JonR32GTR

NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R rb30r34

CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34GTR V-Spec Red Tranq


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC BLACK Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND
R33 GTR v-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GTR Silver Pete G
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GTR V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GTR V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-spec White vipes r32 gtr
SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R34 GT-R V-Spec II teknik


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart
R32 GT-R V-Spec Black mwebster

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)

AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GTR White Austrian GTR

NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32GTR Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32GTR Silver JonR32GTR

NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R rb30r34

CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34GTR V-Spec Red Tranq


----------



## ExZaCc (Dec 18, 2005)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC BLACK Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND
R33 GTR v-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GTR Silver Pete G
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GTR V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GTR V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-spec White vipes r32 gtr


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R34 GT-R V-Spec II teknik


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R Vspec ExZaCc


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart
R32 GT-R V-Spec Black mwebster


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GTR White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32GTR Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32GTR Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34GTR V-Spec Red Tranq


----------



## king_cobra (Oct 26, 2009)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC BLACK Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND
R33 GTR v-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GTR Silver Pete G
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GTR V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GTR V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-spec White vipes r32 gtr


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R34 GT-R V-Spec II teknik


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R Vspec ExZaCc


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart
R32 GT-R V-Spec Black mwebster


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GTR White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32GTR Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32GTR Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34GTR V-Spec Red Tranq


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

Guess I will be the first one to hold it down for the US 

Justin

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC BLACK Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND
R33 GTR v-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GTR Silver Pete G
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GTR V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GTR V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-spec White vipes r32 gtr


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R34 GT-R V-Spec II teknik


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R Vspec ExZaCc


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart
R32 GT-R V-Spec Black mwebster


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GTR White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32GTR Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32GTR Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34GTR V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32GT-R Gun Grey - Tarmac Attack


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

Tarmac Attack said:


> Guess I will be the first one to hold it down for the US
> 
> Justin
> 
> ...


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------

R32 GT-R Black - sheedha pistol


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC BLACK Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND
R33 GTR v-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GTR Silver Pete G
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GTR V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GTR V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-spec White vipes r32 gtr


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK
R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R Vspec ExZaCc


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart
R32 GT-R V-Spec Black mwebster


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GTR White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32GTR Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32GTR Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34GTR V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32GT-R Gun Grey - Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black - sheedha pistol


----------



## andy g (Mar 1, 2005)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC BLACK Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND
R33 GTR v-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GTR Silver Pete G
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GTR V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GTR V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-spec White vipes r32 gtr


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK
R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R Vspec ExZaCc


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart
R32 GT-R V-Spec Black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metalic Andy G

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GTR White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32GTR Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32GTR Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34GTR V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32GT-R Gun Grey - Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black - sheedha pistol


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC BLACK Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND
R33 GTR v-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GTR Silver Pete G
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GTR V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GTR V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK
R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R Vspec ExZaCc


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart
R32 GT-R V-Spec Black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metalic Andy G

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GTR White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32GTR Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32GTR Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34GTR V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32GT-R Gun Grey - Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black - sheedha pistol


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC BLACK Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND
R33 GTR v-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GTR Silver Pete G
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GTR V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GTR V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK
R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R Vspec ExZaCc


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart
R32 GT-R V-Spec Black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metalic Andy G

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GTR White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32GTR Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32GTR Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34GTR V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32GT-R Gun Grey - Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black - sheedha pistol


----------



## Kendo (Dec 8, 2008)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC BLACK Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND
R33 GTR v-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GTR Silver Pete G
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GTR V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GTR V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK
R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R Vspec ExZaCc


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart
R32 GT-R V-Spec Black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metalic Andy G

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GTR White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32GTR Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32GTR Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34GTR V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32GT-R Gun Grey - Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black - sheedha pistol


----------



## StretchGSK (Oct 24, 2006)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC BLACK Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND
R33 GTR v-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GTR Silver Pete G
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GTR V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GTR V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK
R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R Vspec ExZaCc


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart
R32 GT-R V-Spec Black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metalic Andy G

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GTR White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32GTR Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32GTR Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R rb30r34
R33 GTR Black frostmotorsport
R34 GTR V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GTR V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34GTR V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32GT-R Gun Grey - Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black - sheedha pistol


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

StretchGSK said:


> UK
> --------------------------------------
> R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
> R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
> ...


Please keep the interlines . . . . . between the R32/R33/R34 car types.


UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC BLACK Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND
R33 GTR v-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GTR Silver Pete G
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GTR V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GTR V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin






FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust

R33 GT-R Vspec ExZaCc

R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp




IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980

R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec Black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metalic Andy G

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GTR White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32GTR Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32GTR Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R rb30r34

R33 GTR Black frostmotorsport

R34 GTR V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GTR V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34GTR V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32GT-R Gun Grey - Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black - sheedha pistol


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

I own a GTS S/C....a UNIQUE one!

So glad I got that off my chest...GTR....PAH! :thumbsup:


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC BLACK Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND
R33 GTR v-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GTR Silver Pete G
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GTR V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GTR V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin






FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust

R33 GT-R Vspec ExZaCc

R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp




IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980

R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec Black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metalic Andy G

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GTR White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32GTR Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32GTR Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R rb30r34

R33 GTR Black frostmotorsport

R34 GTR V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GTR V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34GTR V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32GT-R Gun Grey - Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black - sheedha pistol 
Yesterday 12:10 AM 
StretchGSK UK
--------------------------------------


----------



## sn:afu (Feb 18, 2009)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC BLACK Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND
R33 GTR v-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GTR Silver Pete G
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GTR V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GTR V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin






FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust

R33 GT-R Vspec ExZaCc

R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp




IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980

R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec Black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metalic Andy G

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GTR White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32GTR Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32GTR Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R rb30r34

R33 GTR Black frostmotorsport

R34 GTR V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GTR V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34GTR V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32GT-R Gun Grey - Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black - sheedha pistol 
Yesterday 12:10 AM 
StretchGSK UK
--------------------------------------


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

Just a thought, perhaps we could have a master list, and those who want to be added simply post there single line of information, which would then be updated continually?
I think it would make the thread a bit easier to navigate. Again, just a thought.

Justin


----------



## ryukyudiver (Sep 4, 2009)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC BLACK Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND
R33 GTR v-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GTR Silver Pete G
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GTR V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GTR V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-spec White vipes r32 gtr


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R34 GT-R V-Spec II teknik


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R Vspec ExZaCc


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl <Ryukyudiver>

BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart
R32 GT-R V-Spec Black mwebster


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GTR White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32GTR Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32GTR Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34GTR V-Spec Red Tranq


----------



## Mirage (Jul 24, 2006)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC BLACK Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND
R33 GTR v-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GTR Silver Pete G
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GTR V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GTR V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R White Mirage


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R34 GT-R V-Spec II teknik



FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R Vspec ExZaCc


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl <Ryukyudiver>

BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart
R32 GT-R V-Spec Black mwebster


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GTR White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32GTR Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32GTR Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34GTR V-Spec Red Tranq


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC BLACK Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND
R33 GTR v-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GTR Silver Pete G
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GTR V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GTR V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Pearl Blue endo


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R34 GT-R V-Spec II teknik



FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R Vspec ExZaCc


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl <Ryukyudiver>

BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart
R32 GT-R V-Spec Black mwebster


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GTR White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32GTR Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32GTR Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34GTR V-Spec Red Tranq


----------



## StretchGSK (Oct 24, 2006)

What happened to all the New Zealand entries????
The list becomes a bit pointless if people don't use the latest version to add to.
And was is my user name listed under Pakistan by bluesky????


----------



## rb26 r33 (Aug 12, 2009)

r33 gtr v-spec white


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

StretchGSK said:


> What happened to all the New Zealand entries????
> The list becomes a bit pointless if people don't use the latest version to add to.
> And was is my user name listed under Pakistan by bluesky????


Yep, my entry had gone as well. Some people are failing the GT-R ownership basic intelligence test 

Looks like it started going wrong on this page so heres a corrected and tidied up list. 
rb26 r33 - no idea what country you're based in or I would have added your name into the list. Copy and paste the list in the post before yours and add your name to the country where you live. 
Still loads of people that haven't posted on this thread by the looks of it.




UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT 
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust

R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc

R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec Black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metalic Andy G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey - Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black - sheedha pistol


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks Mambatsu for correcting the list,

and:

PLEASE GUYS, THIS IS THE BASIC IDIOT TEST!!!!!! just copy the list from the last poster (and if you are really smart and interested in the thread, check if the last poster hasn`t missed a few lines before)

@rb26 r33


rb26 r33 said:


> r33 gtr v-spec white


YOU ARE A GENUIS!!!!:chairshot


----------



## R32Godzilla (Aug 29, 2009)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT 
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust

R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc

R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec Black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metalic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey - Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black - sheedha pistol


----------



## Dani (Nov 13, 2009)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC BLACK Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND
R33 GTR v-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GTR Silver Pete G
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GTR V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GTR V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK
R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R Vspec ExZaCc


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart
R32 GT-R V-Spec Black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metalic Andy G

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GTR White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32GTR Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32GTR Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34GTR V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32GT-R Gun Grey - Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black - sheedha pistol 


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey -Dani


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC BLACK Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND
R33 GTR v-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GTR Silver Pete G
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GTR V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GTR V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R33 GT-R V-SPEC Deep Marine Blue drewzer


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK
R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R Vspec ExZaCc


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart
R32 GT-R V-Spec Black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metalic Andy G

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GTR White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32GTR Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32GTR Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34GTR V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32GT-R Gun Grey - Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black - sheedha pistol 


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey -Dani


----------



## Chinglish (Jul 19, 2009)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC BLACK Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND
R33 GTR v-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GTR Silver Pete G
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GTR V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GTR V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R33 GT-R V-SPEC Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue / R32 Tommy Kaira "R" #292 Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish Peasant

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK
R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R Vspec ExZaCc


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart
R32 GT-R V-Spec Black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metalic Andy G

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GTR White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32GTR Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32GTR Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34GTR V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32GT-R Gun Grey - Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black - sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey -Dani


----------



## MartyV (Apr 19, 2009)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC BLACK Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND
R33 GTR v-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GTR Silver Pete G
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GTR V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GTR V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R33 GT-R V-SPEC Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue / R32 Tommy Kaira "R" #292 Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish Peasant

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK
R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R Vspec ExZaCc


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart
R32 GT-R V-Spec Black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metalic Andy G

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GTR White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32GTR Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32GTR Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34GTR V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32GT-R Gun Grey - Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black - sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey -Dani


----------



## gtr specialists (Sep 17, 2008)

endo said:


> UK
> --------------------------------------
> R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
> R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
> ...


all of them


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC BLACK Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND
R33 GTR v-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GTR Silver Pete G
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GTR V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GTR V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Pearl Blue endo
R32 GT-R Pearl Black N1 kitted (in transit) MARKPRIOR


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R34 GT-R V-Spec II teknik



FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R Vspec ExZaCc


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl <Ryukyudiver>

BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart
R32 GT-R V-Spec Black mwebster


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GTR White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32GTR Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32GTR Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34GTR V-Spec Red Tranq


----------



## hpt_simon (May 20, 2006)

HAHAH, you guys did it again, missed 3 countries at the end ¬¬
so had to add them again.

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC BLACK Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND
R33 GTR v-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GTR Silver Pete G
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GTR V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GTR V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Pearl Blue endo
R32 GT-R Pearl Black N1 kitted (in transit) MARKPRIOR


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R34 GT-R V-Spec II teknik



FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R Vspec ExZaCc


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl <Ryukyudiver>

BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart
R32 GT-R V-Spec Black mwebster


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GTR White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32GTR Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32GTR Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34GTR V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32GT-R Gun Grey - Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black - sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey -Dani
R32 GTR silver - HPT_simon
R32 GTR white - HPT_simon


----------



## LRP (Aug 30, 2008)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC BLACK Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND
R33 GTR v-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GTR Silver Pete G
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GTR V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GTR V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Pearl Blue endo
R32 GT-R Pearl Black N1 kitted (in transit) MARKPRIOR
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R34 GT-R V-Spec II teknik



FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R Vspec ExZaCc


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl <Ryukyudiver>

BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart
R32 GT-R V-Spec Black mwebster


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GTR White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32GTR Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32GTR Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34GTR V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32GT-R Gun Grey - Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black - sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey -Dani
R32 GTR silver - HPT_simon
R32 GTR white - HPT_simon


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

*uk*

--------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC BLACK Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND
R33 GTR v-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GTR Silver Pete G
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GTR V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GTR V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT_R Vspec silver Goghat
R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Pearl Blue endo
R32 GT-R Pearl Black N1 kitted (in transit) MARKPRIOR
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R34 GT-R V-Spec II teknik



FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R Vspec ExZaCc


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl <Ryukyudiver>

BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart
R32 GT-R V-Spec Black mwebster


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GTR White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32GTR Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32GTR Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34GTR V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32GT-R Gun Grey - Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black - sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey -Dani
R32 GTR silver - HPT_simon
R32 GTR white - HPT_simon[/QUOTE]


----------



## MartyV (Apr 19, 2009)

--------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC BLACK Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND
R33 GTR v-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GTR Silver Pete G
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GTR V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GTR V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT_R Vspec silver Goghat
R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Pearl Blue endo
R32 GT-R Pearl Black N1 kitted (in transit) MARKPRIOR
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R34 GT-R V-Spec II teknik



FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R Vspec ExZaCc


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl <Ryukyudiver>

BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart
R32 GT-R V-Spec Black mwebster


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GTR White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32GTR Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32GTR Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34GTR V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32GT-R Gun Grey - Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black - sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey -Dani
R32 GTR silver - HPT_simon
R32 GTR white - HPT_simon


----------



## bazza1 (Aug 18, 2007)

R32 GTR V Spec 2.

Gosport, Hampshire.


----------



## Bladebird (Dec 20, 2005)

R33 GTR VSpec Bladebird


----------



## 8ren (Apr 17, 2008)

UK
--------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC BLACK Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND
R33 GTR v-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GTR Silver Pete G
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GTR V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GTR V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT_R Vspec silver Goghat
R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Pearl Blue endo
R32 GT-R Pearl Black N1 kitted (in transit) MARKPRIOR
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R32 GT-R V Spec 2 Bazza1
R33 GT-R VSpec Bladebird
R32 GT-R 8REN


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R34 GT-R V-Spec II teknik



FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R Vspec ExZaCc


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl <Ryukyudiver>

BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart
R32 GT-R V-Spec Black mwebster


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GTR White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32GTR Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32GTR Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34GTR V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32GT-R Gun Grey - Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black - sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey -Dani
R32 GTR silver - HPT_simon
R32 GTR white - HPT_simon


----------



## shturm (Oct 28, 2009)

gtr r33 v-spec purple green hameleon!!!
Grantham lincolnshire!


----------



## mrpsychopath (Aug 2, 2009)

1989 R32 GT-R Gun Grey
1992 R32 GT-R Gun Grey stuck in the docks


----------



## leon (Dec 1, 2005)

UK Owned 
--------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC BLACK Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
------------------------------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND
R33 GTR v-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GTR Silver Pete G
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GTR V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GTR V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT_R Vspec silver Goghat
-----------------------------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Pearl Blue endo
R32 GT-R Pearl Black N1 kitted (in transit) MARKPRIOR
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R32 GT-R V Spec 2 Bazza1
R33 GT-R VSpec Bladebird
R32 GT-R 8REN


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R34 GT-R V-Spec II teknik



FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R Vspec ExZaCc


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl <Ryukyudiver>

BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart
R32 GT-R V-Spec Black mwebster


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GTR White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32GTR Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32GTR Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34GTR V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32GT-R Gun Grey - Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black - sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey -Dani
R32 GTR silver - HPT_simon
R32 GTR white - HPT_simon[/QUOTE]


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

UK Owned
--------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R WHITE BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC BLACK Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
------------------------------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GTR Mid night purple Treg
R33 GTR MID NIGHT TURBONUT SCOTLAND
R33 GTR v-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GTR Silver Pete G
R33 GTR v-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GTR V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GTR V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT_R Vspec silver Goghat
-----------------------------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R metalic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metalic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Pearl Blue endo
R32 GT-R Pearl Black N1 kitted (in transit) MARKPRIOR
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R32 GT-R V Spec 2 Bazza1
R33 GT-R VSpec Bladebird
R32 GT-R 8REN


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R34 GT-R V-Spec II teknik



FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R Vspec ExZaCc


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl <Ryukyudiver>

BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart
R32 GT-R V-Spec Black mwebster


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White (Only 1 in Haiti)


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GTR White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32GTR Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32GTR Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34GTR V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32GT-R Gun Grey - Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black - sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey -Dani
R32 GTR silver - HPT_simon
R32 GTR white - HPT_simon[/quote]


CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

Apparently this _is_ rocket science....it was buggered up again on the previous page a whole 2 posts after gtrlux's .....:chairshot

Here is the much corrected version (again  )...


UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath 


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust

R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc

R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey who owns the second Z-Tune counted in the poll . .rain owns one and the other one??? . .fake?


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Not a skyline in the full sense,but some of it is in there.(the best bits)

Ireland....................Alfa 147 RB26 big power 4wd sleeper car.


----------



## C&C (Sep 17, 2002)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath 
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust

R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc

R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr


----------



## LuisGTR32 (Mar 10, 2009)

White R32 GTR near Berlin/Germany


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

gtrlux said:


> Hey who owns the second Z-Tune counted in the poll . .rain owns one and the other one??? . .fake?


I asked myself that same question about 2 seconds before reading this, haha.

Justin


----------



## KaXXeN (Oct 6, 2008)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath 
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust

R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc

R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN


----------



## Andy_ran (Jun 14, 2005)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath 
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust

R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc

R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

R33 GT-R White Australia


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath 
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust

R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc

R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy
R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN


----------



## Nobby666 (Dec 9, 2005)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R sonic silver Nobby666

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath 
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust

R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc

R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy
R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN


----------



## manz (Dec 1, 2009)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R sonic silver Nobby666

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath 
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust

R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc

R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy
R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Blue Manz


----------



## kwaka636 (Oct 30, 2007)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R sonic silver Nobby666

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Black kwaka636

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath 
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust

R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc

R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy
R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Blue Manz 
Today 04:41 PM


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R sonic silver Nobby666

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Black kwaka636
R33 GT-R Silver TheD

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath 
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust

R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc

R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy
R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Blue Manz


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R sonic silver Nobby666

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Black kwaka636
R33 GT-R Silver TheD

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath 
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Red - Ludders


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust

R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc

R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy
R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Blue Manz


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2007)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R sonic silver Nobby666

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Black kwaka636
R33 GT-R Silver TheD

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath 
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust

R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc

R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy
R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Blue Manz

PORTUGAL
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White [email protected]


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*what and where*

ive got a GT-R 32, 1990 resprayed in bayside blue(was silver).live near canterbury in kent,uk.:thumbsup:


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R sonic silver Nobby666

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Black kwaka636
R33 GT-R Silver TheD

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath 
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust

R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc

R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R33 GT-R V-spec Midnight Purple steveyturbo

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy
R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Blue Manz

PORTUGAL
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White [email protected]


----------



## z-tune34 (Jan 9, 2009)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R sonic silver Nobby666

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Black kwaka636
R33 GT-R Silver TheD

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath 
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust

R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc

R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R33 GT-R V-spec Midnight Purple steveyturbo

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy
R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Blue Manz

PORTUGAL
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White [email protected]
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R sonic silver Nobby666

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Black kwaka636
R33 GT-R Silver TheD

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath 
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust

R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc

R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R33 GT-R V-spec Midnight Purple steveyturbo

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue UK spec z-tune34


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy
R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Blue Manz

PORTUGAL
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White [email protected]


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath 
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

yo, check out the percentage of R33s. woot woot. Perfection seldom shows itself, but maybe the 32s and 34s will start to realize. 

R32 GTR 91 41.55%
R33 GTR 73 33.33%
R34 GTR 42 19.18%
(R33 GTR 400R) 0 0%
(R34 GTR Z-Tune) 3 1.37%
Don`t own one! 6 2.74%
When I am old... 4 1.83%

Voters: 219. You have already voted on this poll


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS


R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath 
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN


----------



## z-tune34 (Jan 9, 2009)

Copy / paste here: this list is more updated.:thumbsup:

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS


R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath 
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R Blue bayside z-tune34


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN


----------



## FireDan50 (Oct 6, 2009)

Copy / paste here: this list is more updated.

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS


R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath 
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R silver/Firedan 50...moving to Belgium Apr 2010

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R Blue ayside z-tune34


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN


----------



## hytech (Feb 26, 2003)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS


R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath 
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R silver/Firedan 50...moving to Belgium Apr 2010

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R Blue ayside z-tune34


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R33 GT-R Silver Vspec Hytech

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R GMG RB30DETT Hytech
R32 GT-R Silver Hytech


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN[/QUOTE]


----------



## Barros777 (Dec 8, 2007)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS


R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R silver/Firedan 50...moving to Belgium Apr 2010

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R Blue ayside z-tune34


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R Blue Filipe Rodrigues

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R33 GT-R Silver Vspec Hytech

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R GMG RB30DETT Hytech
R32 GT-R Silver Hytech


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN


----------



## z-tune34 (Jan 9, 2009)

------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS


R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R silver/Firedan 50...moving to Belgium Apr 2010

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R Blue bayside z-tune34


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R Blue Filipe Rodrigues

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R33 GT-R Silver Vspec Hytech

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R GMG RB30DETT Hytech
R32 GT-R Silver Hytech


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN[/QUOTE]


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

who owns the 3rd z-tune?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Yeah comon guys, if you own a z-tune then show us pics and input yourself into the list


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

gtrlux said:


> Yeah comon guys, if you own a z-tune then show us pics and input yourself into the list


Agreed.

Justin


----------



## BlueRalph (Mar 25, 2009)

UK
------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS


R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R Midnight purple BlueRalph

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R silver/Firedan 50...moving to Belgium Apr 2010

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R Blue bayside z-tune34


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R Blue Filipe Rodrigues

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R33 GT-R Silver Vspec Hytech

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R GMG RB30DETT Hytech
R32 GT-R Silver Hytech


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

UK
------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS


R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R Midnight purple BlueRalph

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R silver/Firedan 50...moving to Belgium Apr 2010

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R Blue bayside z-tune34


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R Blue Filipe Rodrigues

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R33 GT-R Silver Vspec Hytech

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R GMG RB30DETT Hytech
R32 GT-R Silver Hytech


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN 


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White


----------



## boostinvert (Aug 16, 2007)

UK
------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS


R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R Midnight purple BlueRalph

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R silver/Firedan 50...moving to Belgium Apr 2010

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R Blue bayside z-tune34


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R Blue Filipe Rodrigues

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R33 GT-R Silver Vspec Hytech

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R GMG RB30DETT Hytech
R32 GT-R Silver Hytech


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R White 


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

UK
------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS


R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R Midnight purple BlueRalph

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R silver/Firedan 50...moving to Belgium Apr 2010

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R Blue bayside z-tune34


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R Blue Filipe Rodrigues

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R33 GT-R Silver Vspec Hytech

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R GMG RB30DETT Hytech
R32 GT-R Silver Hytech
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy

CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R White 


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White


----------



## qikz (Jan 12, 2009)

*I Don't own a GTR but an awd Z33*

Is that a z tune? I just can't find where I belong.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

qikz said:


> Is that a z tune? I just can't find where I belong.


Sorry mate, this threads title is :*DO YOU OWN A SKYLINE GTR? . . and where?*
so we don`t count Fairlady Zs here.
You can post pics of your Z33 in the car gallery.
Z-Tune is the most pricy version of the R34 GTR and is limited to only a few cars.


----------



## qikz (Jan 12, 2009)

Hmmm, it is a problem. I guess I'll have to get a few more up for them to be recognised as true sleepers. I guess a sub section of 350z sites or G35X sites or something................Or a subsection of these boards...........You would be surprised who won't accept the finished product. Still I will post the results on every site and see who accepts the orphan. There will be more coming in both V6 & V8 versions.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

UK
------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS


R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R Midnight purple BlueRalph

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Red Ludders


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R silver/Firedan 50...moving to Belgium Apr 2010

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R Blue bayside z-tune34


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R Blue Filipe Rodrigues

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R33 GT-R Silver Vspec Hytech

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R GMG RB30DETT Hytech
R32 GT-R Silver Hytech
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy

CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R White 


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

UK
------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS


R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R Midnight purple BlueRalph
R33 GT-R V-spec silver/rust/stickers ATCO (same workshop as Fuggles)

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Red Ludders
R32 GT-R Gold ATCO

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R silver/Firedan 50...moving to Belgium Apr 2010

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R Blue bayside z-tune34


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R Blue Filipe Rodrigues

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R33 GT-R Silver Vspec Hytech

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R GMG RB30DETT Hytech
R32 GT-R Silver Hytech
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy

CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R White 


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White


----------



## 326_godzilla (Oct 21, 2009)

UK
------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS


R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R Midnight purple BlueRalph
R33 GT-R V-spec silver/rust/stickers ATCO (same workshop as Fuggles)

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Red Ludders
R32 GT-R Gold ATCO

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
*R32 GT-R Cristal White - 326_godzilla*

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R silver/Firedan 50...moving to Belgium Apr 2010

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R Blue bayside z-tune34


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R Blue Filipe Rodrigues

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R33 GT-R Silver Vspec Hytech

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R GMG RB30DETT Hytech
R32 GT-R Silver Hytech
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy

CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R White 


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

UK
------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue BLUE34


R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R Midnight purple BlueRalph
R33 GT-R V-spec silver/rust/stickers ATCO (same workshop as Fuggles)

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Red Ludders
R32 GT-R Gold ATCO

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Cristal White - 326_godzilla

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R silver/Firedan 50...moving to Belgium Apr 2010

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R Blue bayside z-tune34


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R Blue Filipe Rodrigues

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R33 GT-R Silver Vspec Hytech

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R GMG RB30DETT Hytech
R32 GT-R Silver Hytech
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy

CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R White 


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White


----------



## roguejackal (Jul 10, 2004)

UK
------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue BLUE34


R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R Midnight purple BlueRalph
R33 GT-R V-spec silver/rust/stickers ATCO (same workshop as Fuggles)

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Red Ludders
R32 GT-R Gold ATCO
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('91) roguejackal

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Cristal White - 326_godzilla

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R silver/Firedan 50...moving to Belgium Apr 2010

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R Blue bayside z-tune34


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R Blue Filipe Rodrigues

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R33 GT-R Silver Vspec Hytech

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R GMG RB30DETT Hytech
R32 GT-R Silver Hytech
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy

CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R White


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White


----------



## spainr33 (Dec 13, 2008)

UK
------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue BLUE34


R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R Midnight purple BlueRalph
R33 GT-R V-spec silver/rust/stickers ATCO (same workshop as Fuggles)

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Red Ludders
R32 GT-R Gold ATCO
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('91) roguejackal

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Cristal White - 326_godzilla

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R silver/Firedan 50...moving to Belgium Apr 2010

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R33 GT-R V-Spec White spainr33

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R Blue bayside z-tune34


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R Blue Filipe Rodrigues

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R33 GT-R Silver Vspec Hytech

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R GMG RB30DETT Hytech
R32 GT-R Silver Hytech
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy

CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R White


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2007)

Someone lost Portugal in the way


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 23, 2003)

UK
------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue BLUE34


R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R Midnight purple BlueRalph
R33 GT-R V-spec silver/rust/stickers ATCO (same workshop as Fuggles)

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Red Ludders
R32 GT-R Gold ATCO
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('91) roguejackal
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl Wingnut

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Cristal White - 326_godzilla

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R silver/Firedan 50...moving to Belgium Apr 2010

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R33 GT-R V-Spec White spainr33

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R Blue bayside z-tune34


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R Blue Filipe Rodrigues

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R33 GT-R Silver Vspec Hytech

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R GMG RB30DETT Hytech
R32 GT-R Silver Hytech
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy

CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R White


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White


----------



## AndreasW (Sep 20, 2006)

UK
------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue BLUE34


R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R Midnight purple BlueRalph
R33 GT-R V-spec silver/rust/stickers ATCO (same workshop as Fuggles)

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Red Ludders
R32 GT-R Gold ATCO
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('91) roguejackal
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl Wingnut

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Cristal White - 326_godzilla

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R silver/Firedan 50...moving to Belgium Apr 2010

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R33 GT-R V-Spec White spainr33

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R Blue bayside z-tune34


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R Blue Filipe Rodrigues

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R33 GT-R Silver Vspec Hytech

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R GMG RB30DETT Hytech
R32 GT-R Silver Hytech
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy

CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R White


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R32 GT-R Silver AndreasW


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

UK
------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue BLUE34


R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R Midnight purple BlueRalph
R33 GT-R V-spec silver/rust/stickers ATCO (same workshop as Fuggles)

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Red Ludders
R32 GT-R Gold ATCO
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('91) roguejackal
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl Wingnut

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Cristal White - 326_godzilla

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R silver/Firedan 50...moving to Belgium Apr 2010

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R33 GT-R V-Spec White spainr33

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R Blue bayside z-tune34


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R Blue Filipe Rodrigues

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R33 GT-R Silver Vspec Hytech

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R GMG RB30DETT Hytech
R32 GT-R Silver Hytech
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy

CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R White


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R32 GT-R Silver AndreasW

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

UK
------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue BLUE34


R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R Midnight purple BlueRalph
R33 GT-R V-spec silver/rust/stickers ATCO (same workshop as Fuggles)

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Red Ludders
R32 GT-R Gold ATCO
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('91) roguejackal
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl Wingnut

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Cristal White - 326_godzilla

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R silver/Firedan 50...moving to Belgium Apr 2010

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R33 GT-R V-Spec White spainr33

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R Blue bayside z-tune34


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R Blue Filipe Rodrigues

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R33 GT-R Silver Vspec Hytech

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R GMG RB30DETT Hytech
R32 GT-R Silver Hytech
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy

CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R White


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R32 GT-R Silver AndreasW

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

FINLAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R (Bee*R B324R) White Domo-kun
__________________


----------



## SirRolf (Oct 23, 2009)

UK
------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue BLUE34


R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R Midnight purple BlueRalph
R33 GT-R V-spec silver/rust/stickers ATCO (same workshop as Fuggles)

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Red Ludders
R32 GT-R Gold ATCO
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('91) roguejackal
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl Wingnut

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Cristal White - 326_godzilla

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R silver/Firedan 50...moving to Belgium Apr 2010

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R33 GT-R V-Spec White spainr33

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R Blue bayside z-tune34


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R V-Spec white SirRolf

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R Blue Filipe Rodrigues

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R33 GT-R Silver Vspec Hytech

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R GMG RB30DETT Hytech
R32 GT-R Silver Hytech
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy

CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R White


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R32 GT-R Silver AndreasW

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

FINLAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R (Bee*R B324R) White Domo-kun


----------



## PeterJohnsen (Jan 12, 2010)

UK
------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue BLUE34


R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R Midnight purple BlueRalph
R33 GT-R V-spec silver/rust/stickers ATCO (same workshop as Fuggles)

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Red Ludders
R32 GT-R Gold ATCO
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('91) roguejackal
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl Wingnut

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Cristal White - 326_godzilla

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R silver/Firedan 50...moving to Belgium Apr 2010

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R33 GT-R V-Spec White spainr33

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R Blue bayside z-tune34


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R V-Spec white SirRolf

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R Blue Filipe Rodrigues

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R33 GT-R Silver Vspec Hytech

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R GMG RB30DETT Hytech
R32 GT-R Silver Hytech
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy

CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R White


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R32 GT-R Silver AndreasW

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

FINLAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R (Bee*R B324R) White Domo-kun

Denmark
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R White/Carbon PeterJohnsen


----------



## TTOBES (Sep 28, 2007)

UK
------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue BLUE34


R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R Midnight purple BlueRalph
R33 GT-R V-spec silver/rust/stickers ATCO (same workshop as Fuggles)

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Red Ludders
R32 GT-R Gold ATCO
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('91) roguejackal
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl Wingnut

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Cristal White - 326_godzilla

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R silver/Firedan 50...moving to Belgium Apr 2010

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R33 GT-R V-Spec White spainr33

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R Blue bayside z-tune34


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R V-Spec white SirRolf

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R Blue Filipe Rodrigues

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R33 GT-R Silver Vspec Hytech

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R GMG RB30DETT Hytech
R32 GT-R Silver Hytech
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy
R32 GT-R Gun Grey TTOBES


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R White


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R32 GT-R Silver AndreasW

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

FINLAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R (Bee*R B324R) White Domo-kun

Denmark
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R White/Carbon PeterJohnsen


----------



## rhds14 (Nov 16, 2005)

UK
------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue BLUE34


R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R Midnight purple BlueRalph
R33 GT-R V-spec silver/rust/stickers ATCO (same workshop as Fuggles)

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Red Ludders
R32 GT-R Gold ATCO
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('91) roguejackal
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl Wingnut

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Cristal White - 326_godzilla

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R silver/Firedan 50...moving to Belgium Apr 2010

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R33 GT-R V-Spec White spainr33

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R Blue bayside z-tune34


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R V-Spec white SirRolf

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R Blue Filipe Rodrigues

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R33 GT-R Silver Vspec Hytech

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R GMG RB30DETT Hytech
R32 GT-R Silver Hytech
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy
R32 GT-R Gun Grey TTOBES


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R White
R33 GT-R Big Bird Yellow rhds14
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple rhds14


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R32 GT-R Silver AndreasW

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

FINLAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R (Bee*R B324R) White Domo-kun

Denmark
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R White/Carbon PeterJohnsen


----------



## GozGTR (Jun 21, 2008)

*UK*
------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue BLUE34


R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R Midnight purple BlueRalph
R33 GT-R V-spec silver/rust/stickers ATCO (same workshop as Fuggles)
R33 GT-R V-spec Midnight purple GozGTR


R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Red Ludders
R32 GT-R Gold ATCO
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('91) roguejackal
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl Wingnut

*SOUTH KOREA*
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


*FRANCE*
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


*CANADA*
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Cristal White - 326_godzilla

*GREECE*
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

*JAPAN*
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R silver/Firedan 50...moving to Belgium Apr 2010

*IRELAND*
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R33 GT-R V-Spec White spainr33

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


*ITALY*
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R Blue bayside z-tune34


*BELGIUM*
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


*GERMANY*
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R V-Spec white SirRolf

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R Blue Filipe Rodrigues

*HAITI*
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


*AUSTRIA*
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


*NORWAY*
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


*NEW ZEALAND*
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R33 GT-R Silver Vspec Hytech

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R GMG RB30DETT Hytech
R32 GT-R Silver Hytech
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy
R32 GT-R Gun Grey TTOBES


*CROATIA*
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


*UNITED STATES*
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R White
R33 GT-R Big Bird Yellow rhds14
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple rhds14


*PAKISTAN*
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


*SPAIN*
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

*CYPRUS*
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

*SWEDEN*
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R32 GT-R Silver AndreasW

*SWITZERLAND*
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


*DOMINICAN REPUBLIC*
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

*FINLAND*
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R (Bee*R B324R) White Domo-kun

*Denmark*
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R White/Carbon PeterJohnsen


----------



## R33 GTR N1 (Oct 31, 2006)

*UK*

UK:R33 GTR N1


----------



## RXXXIV (Sep 3, 2007)

*UK*
------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue BLUE34


R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R Midnight purple BlueRalph
R33 GT-R V-spec silver/rust/stickers ATCO (same workshop as Fuggles)
R33 GT-R V-spec Midnight purple GozGTR


R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Red Ludders
R32 GT-R Gold ATCO
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('91) roguejackal
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl Wingnut

*SOUTH KOREA*
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


*FRANCE*
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


*CANADA*
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Cristal White - 326_godzilla

*GREECE*
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

*JAPAN*
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R silver/Firedan 50...moving to Belgium Apr 2010

*IRELAND*
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R33 GT-R V-Spec White spainr33

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


*ITALY*
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R Blue bayside z-tune34


*BELGIUM*
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


*GERMANY*
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R V-spec Silver RXXXIV
R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R V-Spec white SirRolf

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R Blue Filipe Rodrigues

*HAITI*
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


*AUSTRIA*
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


*NORWAY*
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


*NEW ZEALAND*
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R33 GT-R Silver Vspec Hytech

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R GMG RB30DETT Hytech
R32 GT-R Silver Hytech
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy
R32 GT-R Gun Grey TTOBES


*CROATIA*
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


*UNITED STATES*
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R White
R33 GT-R Big Bird Yellow rhds14
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple rhds14


*PAKISTAN*
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


*SPAIN*
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

*CYPRUS*
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

*SWEDEN*
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R32 GT-R Silver AndreasW

*SWITZERLAND*
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


*DOMINICAN REPUBLIC*
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

*FINLAND*
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R (Bee*R B324R) White Domo-kun

*Denmark*
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R White/Carbon PeterJohnsen


----------



## Halosas (Jul 20, 2008)

UK
------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue BLUE34


R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R Midnight purple BlueRalph
R33 GT-R V-spec silver/rust/stickers ATCO (same workshop as Fuggles)
R33 GT-R V-spec Midnight purple GozGTR
R33 GT-R V-Spec Black


R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Red Ludders
R32 GT-R Gold ATCO
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('91) roguejackal
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl Wingnut

SOUTH KOREA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Cristal White - 326_godzilla

GREECE
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R silver/Firedan 50...moving to Belgium Apr 2010

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R33 GT-R V-Spec White spainr33

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R Blue bayside z-tune34


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R V-spec Silver RXXXIV
R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R V-Spec white SirRolf

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R Blue Filipe Rodrigues

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R33 GT-R Silver Vspec Hytech

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R GMG RB30DETT Hytech
R32 GT-R Silver Hytech
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy
R32 GT-R Gun Grey TTOBES


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R White
R33 GT-R Big Bird Yellow rhds14
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple rhds14


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R32 GT-R Silver AndreasW

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

FINLAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R (Bee*R B324R) White Domo-kun

Denmark
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R White/Carbon PeterJohnsen


----------



## z-tune34 (Jan 9, 2009)

Uauu...more & more R34 GTR!!!!! :runaway:


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

UK
------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Sonic Silver duka
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue BLUE34


R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R Midnight purple BlueRalph
R33 GT-R V-spec silver/rust/stickers ATCO (same workshop as Fuggles)
R33 GT-R V-spec Midnight purple GozGTR
R33 GT-R V-Spec Black


R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Red Ludders
R32 GT-R Gold ATCO
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('91) roguejackal
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl Wingnut

SOUTH KOREA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Cristal White - 326_godzilla

GREECE
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R silver/Firedan 50...moving to Belgium Apr 2010

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R33 GT-R V-Spec White spainr33

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R Blue bayside z-tune34


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R V-spec Silver RXXXIV
R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R V-Spec white SirRolf

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R Blue Filipe Rodrigues

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R33 GT-R Silver Vspec Hytech

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R GMG RB30DETT Hytech
R32 GT-R Silver Hytech
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy
R32 GT-R Gun Grey TTOBES


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R White
R33 GT-R Big Bird Yellow rhds14
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple rhds14


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R32 GT-R Silver AndreasW

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

FINLAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R (Bee*R B324R) White Domo-kun

Denmark
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R White/Carbon PeterJohnsen


----------



## godzukid_gtr33 (Jan 15, 2008)

OO SkylineOO


----------



## godzukid_gtr33 (Jan 15, 2008)

UK
------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Sonic Silver duka
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue BLUE34


R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R Midnight purple BlueRalph
R33 GT-R V-spec silver/rust/stickers ATCO (same workshop as Fuggles)
R33 GT-R V-spec Midnight purple GozGTR
R33 GT-R V-Spec Black


R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Red Ludders
R32 GT-R Gold ATCO
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('91) roguejackal
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl Wingnut

SOUTH KOREA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Cristal White - 326_godzilla

GREECE
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R silver/Firedan 50...moving to Belgium Apr 2010

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R33 GT-R V-Spec White spainr33

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R Blue bayside z-tune34


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R V-spec Silver RXXXIV
R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R V-Spec white SirRolf

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R Blue Filipe Rodrigues

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R33 GT-R Silver Vspec Hytech

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R GMG RB30DETT Hytech
R32 GT-R Silver Hytech
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy
R32 GT-R Gun Grey TTOBES


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R White
R33 GT-R Big Bird Yellow rhds14
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple rhds14


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R32 GT-R Silver AndreasW

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Mine'S White
R34 GT-R V-Spec II NUR Gun Grey
R34 GT-R V-Spec White
R33 GT-R Mignight Purple
R33 GT-R L-Spec White
R33 GT-R V- Spec White
R33 GT-R White
R32 GT-R Dark Grey
R32 GT-R LM Silver Grey

FINLAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R (Bee*R B324R) White Domo-kun

Denmark
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R White/Carbon PeterJohnsen


----------



## nissan junky (Sep 24, 2008)

UK
------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Sonic Silver duka
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue BLUE34


R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R Midnight purple BlueRalph
R33 GT-R V-spec silver/rust/stickers ATCO (same workshop as Fuggles)
R33 GT-R V-spec Midnight purple GozGTR
R33 GT-R V-Spec Black
R33 GT-R V-Spec white nissan junky


R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Red Ludders
R32 GT-R Gold ATCO
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('91) roguejackal
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl Wingnut

SOUTH KOREA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Cristal White - 326_godzilla

GREECE
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R silver/Firedan 50...moving to Belgium Apr 2010

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R33 GT-R V-Spec White spainr33

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R Blue bayside z-tune34


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R V-spec Silver RXXXIV
R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R V-Spec white SirRolf

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R Blue Filipe Rodrigues

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R33 GT-R Silver Vspec Hytech

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R GMG RB30DETT Hytech
R32 GT-R Silver Hytech
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy
R32 GT-R Gun Grey TTOBES


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R White
R33 GT-R Big Bird Yellow rhds14
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple rhds14


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R32 GT-R Silver AndreasW

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Mine'S White
R34 GT-R V-Spec II NUR Gun Grey
R34 GT-R V-Spec White
R33 GT-R Mignight Purple
R33 GT-R L-Spec White
R33 GT-R V- Spec White
R33 GT-R White
R32 GT-R Dark Grey
R32 GT-R LM Silver Grey

FINLAND
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R (Bee*R B324R) White Domo-kun

Denmark
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R White/Carbon PeterJohnsen


----------



## GOGS 2 (Jun 21, 2009)

UK
------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue BLUE34


R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R Midnight purple BlueRalph
R33 GT-R V-spec silver/rust/stickers ATCO (same workshop as Fuggles)

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG GOGS2
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Red Ludders
R32 GT-R Gold ATCO
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('91) roguejackal
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl Wingnut

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Cristal White - 326_godzilla

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R silver/Firedan 50...moving to Belgium Apr 2010

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R33 GT-R V-Spec White spainr33

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R Blue bayside z-tune34


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R Blue Filipe Rodrigues

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R33 GT-R Silver Vspec Hytech

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R GMG RB30DETT Hytech
R32 GT-R Silver Hytech
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy

CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R White


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R32 GT-R Silver AndreasW

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White


----------



## tranq (May 31, 2009)

UK
------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue BLUE34


R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R Midnight purple BlueRalph
R33 GT-R V-spec silver/rust/stickers ATCO (same workshop as Fuggles)

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG GOGS2
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Red Ludders
R32 GT-R Gold ATCO
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('91) roguejackal
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl Wingnut

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Cristal White - 326_godzilla

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R silver/Firedan 50...moving to Belgium Apr 2010

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R33 GT-R V-Spec White spainr33

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R Blue bayside z-tune34


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R Blue Filipe Rodrigues

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R33 GT-R Silver Vspec Hytech

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R GMG RB30DETT Hytech
R32 GT-R Silver Hytech
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy

CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R White


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R32 GT-R Silver AndreasW

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

tranq said:


> UK
> ------------------------------
> R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
> R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
> ...


Im added


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

UK
------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue BLUE34


R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R Midnight purple BlueRalph
R33 GT-R V-spec silver/rust/stickers ATCO (same workshop as Fuggles)

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG GOGS2
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Red Ludders
R32 GT-R Gold ATCO
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('91) roguejackal
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl Wingnut

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Cristal White - 326_godzilla

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R silver/Firedan 50...moving to Belgium Apr 2010

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple steveyturbo
R33 GT-R V-Spec White spainr33

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R Blue bayside z-tune34


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R Blue Filipe Rodrigues

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R33 GT-R Silver Vspec Hytech

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R GMG RB30DETT Hytech
R32 GT-R Silver Hytech
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy

CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R White


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R32 GT-R Silver AndreasW

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White
__________________


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

UK
------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue BLUE34


R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R Midnight purple BlueRalph
R33 GT-R V-spec silver/rust/stickers ATCO (same workshop as Fuggles)

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG GOGS2
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Red Ludders
R32 GT-R Gold ATCO
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('91) roguejackal
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl Wingnut
R32 GT-R TopSecret - Gun metal GodzillaDom

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Cristal White - 326_godzilla

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R silver/Firedan 50...moving to Belgium Apr 2010

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple steveyturbo
R33 GT-R V-Spec White spainr33

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R Blue bayside z-tune34


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R Blue Filipe Rodrigues

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R33 GT-R Silver Vspec Hytech

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R GMG RB30DETT Hytech
R32 GT-R Silver Hytech
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy

CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R White


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R32 GT-R Silver AndreasW

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White
__________________


----------



## Sideways Steve (Dec 9, 2009)

UK
------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue BLUE34


R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R Midnight purple BlueRalph
R33 GT-R V-spec silver/rust/stickers ATCO (same workshop as Fuggles)

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG GOGS2
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Red Ludders
R32 GT-R Gold ATCO
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('91) roguejackal
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl Wingnut
R32 GT-R TopSecret - Gun metal GodzillaDom
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Sideways Steve

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Cristal White - 326_godzilla

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R silver/Firedan 50...moving to Belgium Apr 2010

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple steveyturbo
R33 GT-R V-Spec White spainr33

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R Blue bayside z-tune34


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R Blue Filipe Rodrigues

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R33 GT-R Silver Vspec Hytech

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R GMG RB30DETT Hytech
R32 GT-R Silver Hytech
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy

CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R White


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R32 GT-R Silver AndreasW

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

UK
------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue BLUE34


R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R Midnight purple BlueRalph
R33 GT-R V-spec silver/rust/stickers ATCO (same workshop as Fuggles)
R33 GTR - Silver , JapFreak786

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG GOGS2
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Red Ludders
R32 GT-R Gold ATCO
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('91) roguejackal
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl Wingnut
R32 GT-R TopSecret - Gun metal GodzillaDom
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Sideways Steve

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Cristal White - 326_godzilla

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R silver/Firedan 50...moving to Belgium Apr 2010

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple steveyturbo
R33 GT-R V-Spec White spainr33

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R Blue bayside z-tune34


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R Blue Filipe Rodrigues

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R33 GT-R Silver Vspec Hytech

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R GMG RB30DETT Hytech
R32 GT-R Silver Hytech
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy

CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R White


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R32 GT-R Silver AndreasW

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

UK
------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue BLUE34


R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R Midnight purple BlueRalph
R33 GT-R V-spec silver/rust/stickers ATCO (same workshop as Fuggles)
R33 GTR - Silver , JapFreak786
R33 GTR V-Spec MP1 R32 Combat

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG GOGS2
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Red Ludders
R32 GT-R Gold ATCO
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('91) roguejackal
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl Wingnut
R32 GT-R TopSecret - Gun metal GodzillaDom
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Sideways Steve

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Cristal White - 326_godzilla

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R silver/Firedan 50...moving to Belgium Apr 2010

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple steveyturbo
R33 GT-R V-Spec White spainr33

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R Blue bayside z-tune34


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R Blue Filipe Rodrigues

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R33 GT-R Silver Vspec Hytech

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R GMG RB30DETT Hytech
R32 GT-R Silver Hytech
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy

CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R White


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R32 GT-R Silver AndreasW

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White


----------



## gabrielg (Jan 1, 2009)

UK
------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue BLUE34


R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R Midnight purple BlueRalph
R33 GT-R V-spec silver/rust/stickers ATCO (same workshop as Fuggles)
R33 GTR - Silver , JapFreak786
R33 GTR V-Spec MP1 R32 Combat

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG GOGS2
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Red Ludders
R32 GT-R Gold ATCO
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('91) roguejackal
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl Wingnut
R32 GT-R TopSecret - Gun metal GodzillaDom
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Sideways Steve

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Cristal White - 326_godzilla

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R silver/Firedan 50...moving to Belgium Apr 2010

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple steveyturbo
R33 GT-R V-Spec White spainr33

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R Blue bayside z-tune34


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R Blue Filipe Rodrigues

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R33 GT-R Silver Vspec Hytech

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R GMG RB30DETT Hytech
R32 GT-R Silver Hytech
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy

CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R White


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr
R34 GT-R V-Spec II NUR Millenium Jade gabrielg

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R32 GT-R Silver AndreasW

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

Ireland

Wow there's a lot of uk gtr's. I am not very good with all this stuff I tried to add my name but I couldn't lol .So here a few for the paddy's I don't
think we have any chance of keeping up with the boys on the mainland.

GTR 34 V Spec II Nur Sparkling Silver. iano C
GTR 33 Midnight Purple
GTR 32 Silver


----------



## TTOBES (Sep 28, 2007)

Oop's...got bumped off the list...

No prob...back with a second car...

Do halves count...?



UK
------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue BLUE34


R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R Midnight purple BlueRalph
R33 GT-R V-spec silver/rust/stickers ATCO (same workshop as Fuggles)
R33 GTR - Silver , JapFreak786
R33 GTR V-Spec MP1 R32 Combat

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG GOGS2
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Red Ludders
R32 GT-R Gold ATCO
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('91) roguejackal
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl Wingnut
R32 GT-R TopSecret - Gun metal GodzillaDom
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Sideways Steve

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Cristal White - 326_godzilla

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R silver/Firedan 50...moving to Belgium Apr 2010

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple steveyturbo
R33 GT-R V-Spec White spainr33

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R Blue bayside z-tune34


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R Blue Filipe Rodrigues

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R33 GT-R Silver Vspec Hytech

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R GMG RB30DETT Hytech
R32 GT-R Silver Hytech
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy
R32 GT-R Gun Grey TTOBES
R32 GT-R White TTOBES


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R White


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr
R34 GT-R V-Spec II NUR Millenium Jade gabrielg

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R32 GT-R Silver AndreasW

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

UK
------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue BLUE34


R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R Midnight purple BlueRalph
R33 GT-R V-spec silver/rust/stickers ATCO (same workshop as Fuggles)
R33 GTR - Silver , JapFreak786
R33 GTR V-Spec MP1 R32 Combat

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG GOGS2
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Red Ludders
R32 GT-R Gold ATCO
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('91) roguejackal
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl Wingnut
R32 GT-R TopSecret - Gun metal GodzillaDom
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Sideways Steve

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Cristal White - 326_godzilla

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R silver/Firedan 50...moving to Belgium Apr 2010

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple steveyturbo
R33 GT-R V-Spec White spainr33

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R Blue bayside z-tune34


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R Blue Filipe Rodrigues

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R33 GT-R Silver Vspec Hytech

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R GMG RB30DETT Hytech
R32 GT-R Silver Hytech
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy
R32 GT-R Gun Grey TTOBES
R32 GT-R White TTOBES


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R White


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr
R34 GT-R V-Spec II NUR Millenium Jade gabrielg

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R32 GT-R Silver AndreasW

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White[/QUOTE]

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500


----------



## Beaker (Mar 6, 2002)

UK
------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue BLUE34


R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R Midnight purple BlueRalph
R33 GT-R V-spec silver/rust/stickers ATCO (same workshop as Fuggles)
R33 GTR - Silver , JapFreak786
R33 GTR V-Spec MP1 R32 Combat
R33 GT-R Dark Grey Pearl , Beaker

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG GOGS2
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Red Ludders
R32 GT-R Gold ATCO
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('91) roguejackal
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl Wingnut
R32 GT-R TopSecret - Gun metal GodzillaDom
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Sideways Steve

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Cristal White - 326_godzilla

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R silver/Firedan 50...moving to Belgium Apr 2010

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple steveyturbo
R33 GT-R V-Spec White spainr33

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R Blue bayside z-tune34


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R Blue Filipe Rodrigues

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R33 GT-R Silver Vspec Hytech

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R GMG RB30DETT Hytech
R32 GT-R Silver Hytech
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy
R32 GT-R Gun Grey TTOBES
R32 GT-R White TTOBES


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R White


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr
R34 GT-R V-Spec II NUR Millenium Jade gabrielg

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R32 GT-R Silver AndreasW

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White[/QUOTE]

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500


----------



## FullySick26 (Mar 6, 2009)

Australia: R32 GT-R Apexi gold FullySick26


----------



## n18 gtr (Aug 4, 2009)

scotland r33 gtr white


----------



## Julio2906 (Mar 18, 2009)

UK
------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue BLUE34


R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R Midnight purple BlueRalph
R33 GT-R V-spec silver/rust/stickers ATCO (same workshop as Fuggles)
R33 GTR - Silver , JapFreak786
R33 GTR V-Spec MP1 R32 Combat
R33 GT-R Dark Grey Pearl , Beaker

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red, julio2906
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG GOGS2
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Red Ludders
R32 GT-R Gold ATCO
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('91) roguejackal
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl Wingnut
R32 GT-R TopSecret - Gun metal GodzillaDom
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Sideways Steve

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Cristal White - 326_godzilla

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R silver/Firedan 50...moving to Belgium Apr 2010

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple steveyturbo
R33 GT-R V-Spec White spainr33

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R Blue bayside z-tune34


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R Blue Filipe Rodrigues

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R33 GT-R Silver Vspec Hytech

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R GMG RB30DETT Hytech
R32 GT-R Silver Hytech
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy
R32 GT-R Gun Grey TTOBES
R32 GT-R White TTOBES


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R White


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr
R34 GT-R V-Spec II NUR Millenium Jade gabrielg

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R32 GT-R Silver AndreasW

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White[/QUOTE]

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500
__________________


----------



## rot62 (Apr 15, 2010)

UK
------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue BLUE34


R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R Midnight purple BlueRalph
R33 GT-R V-spec silver/rust/stickers ATCO (same workshop as Fuggles)
R33 GTR - Silver , JapFreak786
R33 GTR V-Spec MP1 R32 Combat
R33 GT-R Dark Grey Pearl , Beaker

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red, julio2906
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG GOGS2
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Red Ludders
R32 GT-R Gold ATCO
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('91) roguejackal
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl Wingnut
R32 GT-R TopSecret - Gun metal GodzillaDom
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Sideways Steve

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Cristal White - 326_godzilla

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R silver/Firedan 50...moving to Belgium Apr 2010

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple steveyturbo
R33 GT-R V-Spec White spainr33

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R Blue bayside z-tune34


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R Blue Filipe Rodrigues

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R33 GT-R Silver Vspec Hytech

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R GMG RB30DETT Hytech
R32 GT-R Silver Hytech
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy
R32 GT-R Gun Grey TTOBES
R32 GT-R White TTOBES
R32 GT-R Red rot62


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R White


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr
R34 GT-R V-Spec II NUR Millenium Jade gabrielg

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R32 GT-R Silver AndreasW

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White[/QUOTE]

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500
__________________
__________________


----------



## TurboRexed (Apr 17, 2010)

UK
------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue BLUE34


R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R Midnight purple BlueRalph
R33 GT-R V-spec silver/rust/stickers ATCO (same workshop as Fuggles)
R33 GTR - Silver , JapFreak786
R33 GTR V-Spec MP1 R32 Combat
R33 GT-R Dark Grey Pearl , Beaker

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red, julio2906
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG GOGS2
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Red Ludders
R32 GT-R Gold ATCO
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('91) roguejackal
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl Wingnut
R32 GT-R TopSecret - Gun metal GodzillaDom
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Sideways Steve

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Cristal White - 326_godzilla

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R silver/Firedan 50...moving to Belgium Apr 2010

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple steveyturbo
R33 GT-R V-Spec White spainr33

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R Blue bayside z-tune34


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R Blue Filipe Rodrigues

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R33 GT-R Silver Vspec Hytech

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R GMG RB30DETT Hytech
R32 GT-R Silver Hytech
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy
R32 GT-R Gun Grey TTOBES
R32 GT-R White TTOBES
R32 GT-R Red rot62


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R White


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr
R34 GT-R V-Spec II NUR Millenium Jade gabrielg

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R32 GT-R Silver AndreasW

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White[/QUOTE]

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed
__________________
__________________


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

UK
------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue BLUE34


R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R Midnight purple BlueRalph
R33 GT-R V-spec silver/rust/stickers ATCO (same workshop as Fuggles)
R33 GTR - Silver , JapFreak786
R33 GTR V-Spec MP1 R32 Combat
R33 GT-R Dark Grey Pearl , Beaker

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red, julio2906
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG GOGS2
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Red Ludders
R32 GT-R Gold ATCO
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('91) roguejackal
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl Wingnut
R32 GT-R TopSecret - Gun metal GodzillaDom
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Sideways Steve

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Cristal White - 326_godzilla

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R silver/Firedan 50...moving to Belgium Apr 2010

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple steveyturbo
R33 GT-R V-Spec White spainr33

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R Blue bayside z-tune34


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R Blue Filipe Rodrigues

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R33 GT-R Silver Vspec Hytech

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R GMG RB30DETT Hytech
R32 GT-R Silver Hytech
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy
R32 GT-R Gun Grey TTOBES
R32 GT-R White TTOBES
R32 GT-R Red rot62


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R White


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr
R34 GT-R V-Spec II NUR Millenium Jade gabrielg

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R32 GT-R Silver AndreasW
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver Bolle

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed


----------



## tryingtobebest (Apr 9, 2008)

BNR from calgary here!


----------



## Oridori (Jul 16, 2009)

UK
------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue BLUE34


R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R Midnight purple BlueRalph
R33 GT-R V-spec silver/rust/stickers ATCO (same workshop as Fuggles)
R33 GTR - Silver , JapFreak786
R33 GTR V-Spec MP1 R32 Combat
R33 GT-R Dark Grey Pearl , Beaker

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red, julio2906
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG GOGS2
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Red Ludders
R32 GT-R Gold ATCO
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('91) roguejackal
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl Wingnut
R32 GT-R TopSecret - Gun metal GodzillaDom
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Sideways Steve

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Cristal White - 326_godzilla

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R silver/Firedan 50...moving to Belgium Apr 2010

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple steveyturbo
R33 GT-R V-Spec White spainr33

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R Blue bayside z-tune34


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R Blue Filipe Rodrigues

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R33 GT-R Silver Vspec Hytech

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R GMG RB30DETT Hytech
R32 GT-R Silver Hytech
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy
R32 GT-R Gun Grey TTOBES
R32 GT-R White TTOBES
R32 GT-R Red rot62


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R White


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr
R34 GT-R V-Spec II NUR Millenium Jade gabrielg

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R32 GT-R Silver AndreasW
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver Bolle

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed


LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori


----------



## forty3 (Sep 19, 2009)

UK
------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue BLUE34


R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R Midnight purple BlueRalph
R33 GT-R V-spec silver/rust/stickers ATCO (same workshop as Fuggles)
R33 GTR - Silver , JapFreak786
R33 GTR V-Spec MP1 R32 Combat
R33 GT-R Dark Grey Pearl , Beaker
R33 GT-R Dark grey pearl, Forty3

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red, julio2906
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG GOGS2
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Red Ludders
R32 GT-R Gold ATCO
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('91) roguejackal
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl Wingnut
R32 GT-R TopSecret - Gun metal GodzillaDom
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Sideways Steve

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Cristal White - 326_godzilla

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R silver/Firedan 50...moving to Belgium Apr 2010

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple steveyturbo
R33 GT-R V-Spec White spainr33

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R Blue bayside z-tune34


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R Blue Filipe Rodrigues

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R33 GT-R Silver Vspec Hytech

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R GMG RB30DETT Hytech
R32 GT-R Silver Hytech
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy
R32 GT-R Gun Grey TTOBES
R32 GT-R White TTOBES
R32 GT-R Red rot62


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R White


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr
R34 GT-R V-Spec II NUR Millenium Jade gabrielg

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R32 GT-R Silver AndreasW
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver Bolle

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed


LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori


----------



## sandstorm (Apr 15, 2008)

UK
------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue BLUE34


R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R Midnight purple BlueRalph
R33 GT-R V-spec silver/rust/stickers ATCO (same workshop as Fuggles)
R33 GTR - Silver , JapFreak786
R33 GTR V-Spec MP1 R32 Combat
R33 GT-R Dark Grey Pearl , Beaker
R33 GT-R Dark grey pearl, Forty3

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red, julio2906
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG GOGS2
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Red Ludders
R32 GT-R Gold ATCO
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('91) roguejackal
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl Wingnut
R32 GT-R TopSecret - Gun metal GodzillaDom
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Sideways Steve

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Cristal White - 326_godzilla

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R silver/Firedan 50...moving to Belgium Apr 2010

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*
R34 GT-R V-Spec Athlete Silver Sandstorm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple steveyturbo
R33 GT-R V-Spec White spainr33

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R Blue bayside z-tune34


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R Blue Filipe Rodrigues

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R33 GT-R Silver Vspec Hytech

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R GMG RB30DETT Hytech
R32 GT-R Silver Hytech
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy
R32 GT-R Gun Grey TTOBES
R32 GT-R White TTOBES
R32 GT-R Red rot62


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R White


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr
R34 GT-R V-Spec II NUR Millenium Jade gabrielg

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R32 GT-R Silver AndreasW
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver Bolle

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed


LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori


----------



## Mad Maxd (Jun 20, 2004)

UK
------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue BLUE34


R33 GT-R White Mines Tuned -- Mad Maxd
R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R Midnight purple BlueRalph
R33 GT-R V-spec silver/rust/stickers ATCO (same workshop as Fuggles)
R33 GTR - Silver , JapFreak786
R33 GTR V-Spec MP1 R32 Combat
R33 GT-R Dark Grey Pearl , Beaker
R33 GT-R Dark grey pearl, Forty3

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red, julio2906
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG GOGS2
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Red Ludders
R32 GT-R Gold ATCO
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('91) roguejackal
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl Wingnut
R32 GT-R TopSecret - Gun metal GodzillaDom
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Sideways Steve

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Cristal White - 326_godzilla

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R silver/Firedan 50...moving to Belgium Apr 2010

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*
R34 GT-R V-Spec Athlete Silver Sandstorm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple steveyturbo
R33 GT-R V-Spec White spainr33

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R Blue bayside z-tune34


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R Blue Filipe Rodrigues

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R33 GT-R Silver Vspec Hytech

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R GMG RB30DETT Hytech
R32 GT-R Silver Hytech
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy
R32 GT-R Gun Grey TTOBES
R32 GT-R White TTOBES
R32 GT-R Red rot62


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R White


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr
R34 GT-R V-Spec II NUR Millenium Jade gabrielg

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R32 GT-R Silver AndreasW
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver Bolle

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed


LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori


----------



## Tam (Jul 16, 2004)

UK
------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue BLUE34


R33 GT-R White Mines Tuned -- Mad Maxd
R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R Midnight purple BlueRalph
R33 GT-R V-spec silver/rust/stickers ATCO (same workshop as Fuggles)
R33 GTR - Silver , JapFreak786
R33 GTR V-Spec MP1 R32 Combat
R33 GT-R Dark Grey Pearl , Beaker
R33 GT-R Dark grey pearl, Forty3
R33 GTR V-Spec Midnight Purple Tam

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red, julio2906
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG GOGS2
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Red Ludders
R32 GT-R Gold ATCO
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('91) roguejackal
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl Wingnut
R32 GT-R TopSecret - Gun metal GodzillaDom
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Sideways Steve

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Cristal White - 326_godzilla

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R silver/Firedan 50...moving to Belgium Apr 2010

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*
R34 GT-R V-Spec Athlete Silver Sandstorm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple steveyturbo
R33 GT-R V-Spec White spainr33

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R Blue bayside z-tune34


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R Blue Filipe Rodrigues

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R33 GT-R Silver Vspec Hytech

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R GMG RB30DETT Hytech
R32 GT-R Silver Hytech
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy
R32 GT-R Gun Grey TTOBES
R32 GT-R White TTOBES
R32 GT-R Red rot62


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R White


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr
R34 GT-R V-Spec II NUR Millenium Jade gabrielg

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R32 GT-R Silver AndreasW
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver Bolle

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed


LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori
__________________


----------



## Strudel (Mar 18, 2010)

UK
------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue BLUE34


R33 GT-R White Mines Tuned -- Mad Maxd
R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R Midnight purple BlueRalph
R33 GT-R V-spec silver/rust/stickers ATCO (same workshop as Fuggles)
R33 GTR - Silver , JapFreak786
R33 GTR V-Spec MP1 R32 Combat
R33 GT-R Dark Grey Pearl , Beaker
R33 GT-R Dark grey pearl, Forty3
R33 GTR V-Spec Midnight Purple Tam

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red, julio2906
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG GOGS2
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Red Ludders
R32 GT-R Gold ATCO
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('91) roguejackal
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl Wingnut
R32 GT-R TopSecret - Gun metal GodzillaDom
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Sideways Steve

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Cristal White - 326_godzilla

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R silver/Firedan 50...moving to Belgium Apr 2010

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*
R34 GT-R V-Spec Athlete Silver Sandstorm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple steveyturbo
R33 GT-R V-Spec White spainr33

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R Blue bayside z-tune34


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R Blue Filipe Rodrigues

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R33 GT-R Silver Vspec Hytech

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R GMG RB30DETT Hytech
R32 GT-R Silver Hytech
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy
R32 GT-R Gun Grey TTOBES
R32 GT-R White TTOBES
R32 GT-R Red rot62


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R White


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr
R34 GT-R V-Spec II NUR Millenium Jade gabrielg

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R32 GT-R Silver AndreasW
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver Bolle

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed


LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori


AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

UK
------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue BLUE34


R33 GT-R White Mines Tuned -- Mad Maxd
R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R Midnight purple BlueRalph
R33 GT-R V-spec silver/rust/stickers ATCO (same workshop as Fuggles)
R33 GTR - Silver , JapFreak786
R33 GTR V-Spec MP1 R32 Combat
R33 GT-R Dark Grey Pearl , Beaker
R33 GT-R Dark grey pearl, Forty3
R33 GTR V-Spec Midnight Purple Tam

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red, julio2906
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG GOGS2
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Red Ludders
R32 GT-R Gold ATCO
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('91) roguejackal
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl Wingnut
R32 GT-R TopSecret - Gun metal GodzillaDom
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Sideways Steve

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Cristal White - 326_godzilla

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R silver/Firedan 50...moving to Belgium Apr 2010

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*
R34 GT-R V-Spec Athlete Silver Sandstorm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple steveyturbo
R33 GT-R V-Spec White spainr33

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R Blue bayside z-tune34


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R Blue Filipe Rodrigues

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R33 GT-R Silver Vspec Hytech

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R GMG RB30DETT Hytech
R32 GT-R Silver Hytech
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy
R32 GT-R Gun Grey TTOBES
R32 GT-R White TTOBES
R32 GT-R Red rot62
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Tarmac Rally GT-R Glenn 


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R White


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr
R34 GT-R V-Spec II NUR Millenium Jade gabrielg

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R32 GT-R Silver AndreasW
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver Bolle

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed


LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori


AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel
__________________


----------



## Devil-GTR (Mar 9, 2010)

UK
------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue BLUE34


R33 GT-R White Mines Tuned -- Mad Maxd
R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R Midnight purple BlueRalph
R33 GT-R V-spec silver/rust/stickers ATCO (same workshop as Fuggles)
R33 GTR - Silver , JapFreak786
R33 GTR V-Spec MP1 R32 Combat
R33 GT-R Dark Grey Pearl , Beaker
R33 GT-R Dark grey pearl, Forty3
R33 GTR V-Spec Midnight Purple Tam

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red, julio2906
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG GOGS2
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Red Ludders
R32 GT-R Gold ATCO
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('91) roguejackal
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl Wingnut
R32 GT-R TopSecret - Gun metal GodzillaDom
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Sideways Steve

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Cristal White - 326_godzilla

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R silver/Firedan 50...moving to Belgium Apr 2010

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*
R34 GT-R V-Spec Athlete Silver Sandstorm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple steveyturbo
R33 GT-R V-Spec White spainr33

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R Blue bayside z-tune34


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R Blue Filipe Rodrigues

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R33 GT-R Silver Vspec Hytech

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R GMG RB30DETT Hytech
R32 GT-R Silver Hytech
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy
R32 GT-R Gun Grey TTOBES
R32 GT-R White TTOBES
R32 GT-R Red rot62
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Tarmac Rally GT-R Glenn 


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R White


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr
R34 GT-R V-Spec II NUR Millenium Jade gabrielg

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R32 GT-R Silver AndreasW
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver Bolle

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed


LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori


AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel


HOLLAND
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR


----------



## R34nur (Aug 23, 2006)

UK
------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue BLUE34


R33 GT-R White Mines Tuned -- Mad Maxd
R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R Midnight purple BlueRalph
R33 GT-R V-spec silver/rust/stickers ATCO (same workshop as Fuggles)
R33 GTR - Silver , JapFreak786
R33 GTR V-Spec MP1 R32 Combat
R33 GT-R Dark Grey Pearl , Beaker
R33 GT-R Dark grey pearl, Forty3
R33 GTR V-Spec Midnight Purple Tam

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red, julio2906
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG GOGS2
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Red Ludders
R32 GT-R Gold ATCO
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('91) roguejackal
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl Wingnut
R32 GT-R TopSecret - Gun metal GodzillaDom
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Sideways Steve

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Cristal White - 326_godzilla

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R silver/Firedan 50...moving to Belgium Apr 2010

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*
R34 GT-R V-Spec Athlete Silver Sandstorm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple steveyturbo
R33 GT-R V-Spec White spainr33

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R Blue bayside z-tune34


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R Blue Filipe Rodrigues

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R33 GT-R Silver Vspec Hytech

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R GMG RB30DETT Hytech
R32 GT-R Silver Hytech
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy
R32 GT-R Gun Grey TTOBES
R32 GT-R White TTOBES
R32 GT-R Red rot62
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Tarmac Rally GT-R Glenn 


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R White


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol
R34 GT-R V-spec 2 Nur Sparkling Silver R34Nur

SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr
R34 GT-R V-Spec II NUR Millenium Jade gabrielg

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R32 GT-R Silver AndreasW
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver Bolle

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed


LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori


AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel


HOLLAND
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

UK
------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue BLUE34


R33 GT-R White Mines Tuned -- Mad Maxd
R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R Midnight purple BlueRalph
R33 GT-R V-spec silver/rust/stickers ATCO (same workshop as Fuggles)
R33 GTR - Silver , JapFreak786
R33 GTR V-Spec MP1 R32 Combat
R33 GT-R Dark Grey Pearl , Beaker
R33 GT-R Dark grey pearl, Forty3
R33 GTR V-Spec Midnight Purple Tam

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red, julio2906
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG GOGS2
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Red Ludders
R32 GT-R Gold ATCO
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('91) roguejackal
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl Wingnut
R32 GT-R TopSecret - Gun metal GodzillaDom
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Sideways Steve
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Satansbodyguard

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Cristal White - 326_godzilla

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R silver/Firedan 50...moving to Belgium Apr 2010

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*
R34 GT-R V-Spec Athlete Silver Sandstorm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple steveyturbo
R33 GT-R V-Spec White spainr33

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R Blue bayside z-tune34


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R Blue Filipe Rodrigues

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R33 GT-R Silver Vspec Hytech

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R GMG RB30DETT Hytech
R32 GT-R Silver Hytech
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy
R32 GT-R Gun Grey TTOBES
R32 GT-R White TTOBES
R32 GT-R Red rot62
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Tarmac Rally GT-R Glenn 


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R White


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol
R34 GT-R V-spec 2 Nur Sparkling Silver R34Nur

SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr
R34 GT-R V-Spec II NUR Millenium Jade gabrielg

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R32 GT-R Silver AndreasW
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver Bolle

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed


LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori


AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel


HOLLAND
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR


----------



## Tobie (Apr 22, 2009)

UK
------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue BLUE34


R33 GT-R White Mines Tuned -- Mad Maxd
R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R Midnight purple BlueRalph
R33 GT-R V-spec silver/rust/stickers ATCO (same workshop as Fuggles)
R33 GTR - Silver , JapFreak786
R33 GTR V-Spec MP1 R32 Combat
R33 GT-R Dark Grey Pearl , Beaker
R33 GT-R Dark grey pearl, Forty3
R33 GTR V-Spec Midnight Purple Tam

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red, julio2906
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG GOGS2
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Red Ludders
R32 GT-R Gold ATCO
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('91) roguejackal
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl Wingnut
R32 GT-R TopSecret - Gun metal GodzillaDom
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Sideways Steve
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Satansbodyguard

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Cristal White - 326_godzilla

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp
R33 GT-R silver/Firedan 50...moving to Belgium Apr 2010

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*
R34 GT-R V-Spec Athlete Silver Sandstorm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple steveyturbo
R33 GT-R V-Spec White spainr33

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R Blue bayside z-tune34


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R Blue Filipe Rodrigues

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R33 GT-R Silver Vspec Hytech

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R GMG RB30DETT Hytech
R32 GT-R Silver Hytech
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy
R32 GT-R Gun Grey TTOBES
R32 GT-R White TTOBES
R32 GT-R Red rot62
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Tarmac Rally GT-R Glenn


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R White


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol
R34 GT-R V-spec 2 Nur Sparkling Silver R34Nur

SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr
R34 GT-R V-Spec II NUR Millenium Jade gabrielg

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R32 GT-R Silver AndreasW
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver Bolle

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue (Custom) Tobie

LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori


AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel


HOLLAND
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR


----------



## FireDan50 (Oct 6, 2009)

*changed my location from Japan to Belgium *

UK
------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue BLUE34


R33 GT-R White Mines Tuned -- Mad Maxd
R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R Midnight purple BlueRalph
R33 GT-R V-spec silver/rust/stickers ATCO (same workshop as Fuggles)
R33 GTR - Silver , JapFreak786
R33 GTR V-Spec MP1 R32 Combat
R33 GT-R Dark Grey Pearl , Beaker
R33 GT-R Dark grey pearl, Forty3
R33 GTR V-Spec Midnight Purple Tam

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red, julio2906
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG GOGS2
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Red Ludders
R32 GT-R Gold ATCO
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('91) roguejackal
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl Wingnut
R32 GT-R TopSecret - Gun metal GodzillaDom
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Sideways Steve
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Satansbodyguard

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Cristal White - 326_godzilla

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*
R34 GT-R V-Spec Athlete Silver Sandstorm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple steveyturbo
R33 GT-R V-Spec White spainr33

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R Blue bayside z-tune34


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3
R33 GT-R silver w/ gold Volk GT-Cs "Firedan50"


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R Blue Filipe Rodrigues

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R33 GT-R Silver Vspec Hytech

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R GMG RB30DETT Hytech
R32 GT-R Silver Hytech
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy
R32 GT-R Gun Grey TTOBES
R32 GT-R White TTOBES
R32 GT-R Red rot62
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Tarmac Rally GT-R Glenn


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R White


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol
R34 GT-R V-spec 2 Nur Sparkling Silver R34Nur

SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr
R34 GT-R V-Spec II NUR Millenium Jade gabrielg

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R32 GT-R Silver AndreasW
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver Bolle

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue (Custom) Tobie

LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori


AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel


HOLLAND
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

can someone add me to the list please as i dont know how to do it
R34GTR V SPEC KV2 SILVER forum name NISMOMAN base in the UK


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

UK
------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue BLUE34
R34GTR V SPEC KV2 SILVER NISMOMAN


R33 GT-R White Mines Tuned -- Mad Maxd
R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R Midnight purple BlueRalph
R33 GT-R V-spec silver/rust/stickers ATCO (same workshop as Fuggles)
R33 GTR - Silver , JapFreak786
R33 GTR V-Spec MP1 R32 Combat
R33 GT-R Dark Grey Pearl , Beaker
R33 GT-R Dark grey pearl, Forty3
R33 GTR V-Spec Midnight Purple Tam

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red, julio2906
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG GOGS2
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Red Ludders
R32 GT-R Gold ATCO
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('91) roguejackal
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl Wingnut
R32 GT-R TopSecret - Gun metal GodzillaDom
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Sideways Steve
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Satansbodyguard

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Cristal White - 326_godzilla

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*
R34 GT-R V-Spec Athlete Silver Sandstorm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple steveyturbo
R33 GT-R V-Spec White spainr33

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R Blue bayside z-tune34


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3
R33 GT-R silver w/ gold Volk GT-Cs "Firedan50"


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R Blue Filipe Rodrigues

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R33 GT-R Silver Vspec Hytech

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R GMG RB30DETT Hytech
R32 GT-R Silver Hytech
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy
R32 GT-R Gun Grey TTOBES
R32 GT-R White TTOBES
R32 GT-R Red rot62
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Tarmac Rally GT-R Glenn


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R White


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol
R34 GT-R V-spec 2 Nur Sparkling Silver R34Nur

SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr
R34 GT-R V-Spec II NUR Millenium Jade gabrielg

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R32 GT-R Silver AndreasW
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver Bolle

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue (Custom) Tobie

LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori


AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel


HOLLAND
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR




done.


----------



## Nobby666 (Dec 9, 2005)

UK
------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue BLUE34
R34GTR V SPEC KV2 SILVER NISMOMAN
R34GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666

R33 GT-R White Mines Tuned -- Mad Maxd
R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R Midnight purple BlueRalph
R33 GT-R V-spec silver/rust/stickers ATCO (same workshop as Fuggles)
R33 GTR - Silver , JapFreak786
R33 GTR V-Spec MP1 R32 Combat
R33 GT-R Dark Grey Pearl , Beaker
R33 GT-R Dark grey pearl, Forty3
R33 GTR V-Spec Midnight Purple Tam

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red, julio2906
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG GOGS2
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Red Ludders
R32 GT-R Gold ATCO
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('91) roguejackal
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl Wingnut
R32 GT-R TopSecret - Gun metal GodzillaDom
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Sideways Steve
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Satansbodyguard

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Cristal White - 326_godzilla

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*
R34 GT-R V-Spec Athlete Silver Sandstorm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple steveyturbo
R33 GT-R V-Spec White spainr33

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R Blue bayside z-tune34


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3
R33 GT-R silver w/ gold Volk GT-Cs "Firedan50"


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R Blue Filipe Rodrigues

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R33 GT-R Silver Vspec Hytech

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R GMG RB30DETT Hytech
R32 GT-R Silver Hytech
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy
R32 GT-R Gun Grey TTOBES
R32 GT-R White TTOBES
R32 GT-R Red rot62
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Tarmac Rally GT-R Glenn


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R White


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol
R34 GT-R V-spec 2 Nur Sparkling Silver R34Nur

SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr
R34 GT-R V-Spec II NUR Millenium Jade gabrielg

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R32 GT-R Silver AndreasW
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver Bolle

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue (Custom) Tobie

LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori


AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel


HOLLAND
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

UK
------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue BLUE34
R34GTR V SPEC KV2 SILVER NISMOMAN
R34GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666

R33 GT-R White Mines Tuned -- Mad Maxd
R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R Midnight purple BlueRalph
R33 GT-R V-spec silver/rust/stickers ATCO (same workshop as Fuggles)
R33 GTR - Silver , JapFreak786
R33 GTR V-Spec MP1 R32 Combat
R33 GT-R Dark Grey Pearl , Beaker
R33 GT-R Dark grey pearl, Forty3
R33 GTR V-Spec Midnight Purple Tam
R33 GT-R Midnight purple, GTRalex

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red, julio2906
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG GOGS2
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Red Ludders
R32 GT-R Gold ATCO
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('91) roguejackal
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl Wingnut
R32 GT-R TopSecret - Gun metal GodzillaDom
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Sideways Steve
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Satansbodyguard

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Cristal White - 326_godzilla

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*
R34 GT-R V-Spec Athlete Silver Sandstorm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple steveyturbo
R33 GT-R V-Spec White spainr33

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R Blue bayside z-tune34


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3
R33 GT-R silver w/ gold Volk GT-Cs "Firedan50"


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R Blue Filipe Rodrigues

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R33 GT-R Silver Vspec Hytech

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R GMG RB30DETT Hytech
R32 GT-R Silver Hytech
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy
R32 GT-R Gun Grey TTOBES
R32 GT-R White TTOBES
R32 GT-R Red rot62
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Tarmac Rally GT-R Glenn


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R White


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol
R34 GT-R V-spec 2 Nur Sparkling Silver R34Nur

SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr
R34 GT-R V-Spec II NUR Millenium Jade gabrielg

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R32 GT-R Silver AndreasW
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver Bolle

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue (Custom) Tobie

LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori


AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel


HOLLAND
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR


----------



## _dan_ (Jan 24, 2010)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN


----------



## Nobby666 (Dec 9, 2005)

UK
------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R Red IMS
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue BLUE34
R34GTR V SPEC KV2 SILVER NISMOMAN
R34GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666

R33 GT-R White Mines Tuned -- Mad Maxd
R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R Midnight purple BlueRalph
R33 GT-R V-spec silver/rust/stickers ATCO (same workshop as Fuggles)
R33 GTR - Silver , JapFreak786
R33 GTR V-Spec MP1 R32 Combat
R33 GT-R Dark Grey Pearl , Beaker
R33 GT-R Dark grey pearl, Forty3
R33 GTR V-Spec Midnight Purple Tam
R33 GT-R Midnight purple, GTRalex R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_

R32GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red, julio2906
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG GOGS2
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Red Ludders
R32 GT-R Gold ATCO
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('91) roguejackal
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl Wingnut
R32 GT-R TopSecret - Gun metal GodzillaDom
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Sideways Steve
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Satansbodyguard

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Cristal White - 326_godzilla

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*
R34 GT-R V-Spec Athlete Silver Sandstorm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple steveyturbo
R33 GT-R V-Spec White spainr33

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R34 GT-R Blue bayside z-tune34


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3
R33 GT-R silver w/ gold Volk GT-Cs "Firedan50"


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R Blue Filipe Rodrigues

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R33 GT-R Silver Vspec Hytech

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R GMG RB30DETT Hytech
R32 GT-R Silver Hytech
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy
R32 GT-R Gun Grey TTOBES
R32 GT-R White TTOBES
R32 GT-R Red rot62
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Tarmac Rally GT-R Glenn


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R White


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol
R34 GT-R V-spec 2 Nur Sparkling Silver R34Nur

SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr
R34 GT-R V-Spec II NUR Millenium Jade gabrielg

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R32 GT-R Silver AndreasW
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver Bolle

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue (Custom) Tobie

LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori


AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel


HOLLAND
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR



try and use the previous post to copy and paste this is the third time ive had to add my name :chairshot:chairshot


----------



## _dan_ (Jan 24, 2010)

I've been added onto someone elses line! At the end of the R33 list. I used the previous post too.


----------



## Nobby666 (Dec 9, 2005)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
__________________



Dan now sorted :thumbsup:


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

you have forgotten few of previews check it again


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
__________________


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN


----------



## Charles620 (Nov 16, 2008)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra 
R32 GT-R Gun metal - Charles620
R32 GT-R Black - Charles620


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Gun metal - Charles620
R32 GT-R Black - Charles620


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple Brains


----------



## Steve Law (Oct 22, 2009)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)
R33 GT-R Deep marine blue 


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Gun metal - Charles620
R32 GT-R Black - Charles620


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple Brains


----------



## TTOBES (Sep 28, 2007)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)
R33 GT-R Deep marine blue 


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Gun metal - Charles620
R32 GT-R Black - Charles620


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R33 GT-R Silver Vspec Hytech

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R GMG RB30DETT Hytech
R32 GT-R Silver Hytech
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue Sub Boy
R32 GT-R Gun Grey TTOBES
R32 GT-R White TTOBES
R32 GT-R Red rot62
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Tarmac Rally GT-R Glenn


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple Brains


----------



## firefighter81 (Apr 9, 2004)

Japan:

R32 Skyline GT-R

Will be bringing it with me to the US when I return in 2015.


----------



## bignath4607 (Aug 29, 2010)

*...*



TTOBES said:


> UK
> --------------------------------------
> R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
> R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
> ...


...................................................................


----------



## GTR-guy (Feb 13, 2006)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)
R33 GT-R Deep marine blue 


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Gun metal - Charles620
R32 GT-R Black - Charles620


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R33 GT-R Black GTR-guy
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple Brains
__________________


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler
R32 GT-R Pearl Black (90) satansbodyguard

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)
R33 GT-R Deep marine blue 


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Gun metal - Charles620
R32 GT-R Black - Charles620


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R33 GT-R Black GTR-guy
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple Brains


----------



## RSMagnuM (Feb 19, 2008)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath 
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Rsmagnum
__________________


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Top Secret Competizione-R .gunmetal. (godzilladom)
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler
R32 GT-R Pearl Black (90) satansbodyguard

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)
R33 GT-R Deep marine blue 


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Gun metal - Charles620
R32 GT-R Black - Charles620


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R33 GT-R Black GTR-guy
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple Brains


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Top Secret Competizione-R .gunmetal. (godzilladom)
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler
R32 GT-R Pearl Black (90) satansbodyguard

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)
R33 GT-R Deep marine blue 


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Gun metal - Charles620
R32 GT-R Black - Charles620


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R33 GT-R Black GTR-guy
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver


THE NETHERLANDS:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Serie 3 Sonic Silver / Tinoush


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple Brains


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Top Secret Competizione-R .gunmetal. (godzilladom)
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler
R32 GT-R Pearl Black (90) satansbodyguard
R32 GT-R Silver (89) Blitzman

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)
R33 GT-R Deep marine blue


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Gun metal - Charles620
R32 GT-R Black - Charles620


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R33 GT-R Black GTR-guy
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver


THE NETHERLANDS:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Serie 3 Sonic Silver / Tinoush


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple Brains


----------



## SteffanChyzak (Sep 12, 2010)

R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White /now exported to France
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple - SteffanChyzak

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Top Secret Competizione-R .gunmetal. (godzilladom)
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler
R32 GT-R Pearl Black (90) satansbodyguard
R32 GT-R Silver (89) Blitzman

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)
R33 GT-R Deep marine blue


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Gun metal - Charles620
R32 GT-R Black - Charles620


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R33 GT-R Black GTR-guy
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver


THE NETHERLANDS:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Serie 3 Sonic Silver / Tinoush


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple Brains
__________________


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White /now exported to France
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple - SteffanChyzak

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Top Secret Competizione-R .gunmetal. (godzilladom)
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler
R32 GT-R Pearl Black (90) satansbodyguard
R32 GT-R Silver (89) Blitzman

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)
R33 GT-R Deep marine blue


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Gun metal - Charles620
R32 GT-R Black - Charles620


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R33 GT-R Black GTR-guy
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver


THE NETHERLANDS:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Serie 3 Sonic Silver / Tinoush


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple Brains
-------------------------------------------

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue (Custom) Tobie

LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori


AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel


HOLLAND
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR
__________________


----------



## Mario Ramirez (Nov 3, 2010)

R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White /now exported to France
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple - SteffanChyzak

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Top Secret Competizione-R .gunmetal. (godzilladom)
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler
R32 GT-R Pearl Black (90) satansbodyguard
R32 GT-R Silver (89) Blitzman

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)
R33 GT-R Deep marine blue


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Gun metal - Charles620
R32 GT-R Black - Charles620


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R33 GT-R Black GTR-guy
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver


THE NETHERLANDS:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Serie 3 Sonic Silver / Tinoush


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple Brains
-------------------------------------------

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue (Custom) Tobie

LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori


AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel


HOLLAND
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR

COSTA RICA
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Metal
__________________
__________________


----------



## newbi (Sep 16, 2009)

Malaysia
BNR34 V spec ii Nur ( white )


----------



## Root (Sep 7, 2010)

UK R34 GTR V-Spec in silver
R33 GTR in Midnight Purple


----------



## Daniel Gray (Sep 10, 2010)

Midnight Purple BCNR33 Shetland Islands!! :wavey:


----------



## Speeddm (Jun 10, 2007)

CANADA

90 GTR Bayside Blue


----------



## Bellis_GTR (Nov 18, 2010)

CANADA

R32 GTR Bayside blue


----------



## MMT (Nov 10, 2010)

UK R33 GT R Silver?


----------



## Aryoneoo (Oct 22, 2010)

*My Car*

BURMA ( MYANMAR)
BCNR33 Silver & BNR32 Gun Metal Aryoneoo


----------



## seagull (Jan 15, 2007)

belgium r34 gtr v-spec black


----------



## Over the limit (May 14, 2009)

R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White /now exported to France
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666
R34 GTR V-Spec. Silver. Root

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple - SteffanChyzak
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Root
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Daniel Gray
R33 GTR Silver. MMT

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Top Secret Competizione-R .gunmetal. (godzilladom)
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler
R32 GT-R Pearl Black (90) satansbodyguard
R32 GT-R Silver (89) Blitzman
R32 GTR Gun grey (92) Over the limit

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)
R33 GT-R Deep marine blue


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Gun metal - Charles620
R32 GT-R Black - Charles620
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Speeddm
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Bellis GTR

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R33 GT-R Black GTR-guy
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver


THE NETHERLANDS:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Serie 3 Sonic Silver / Tinoush


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec Black. seagull
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple Brains
-------------------------------------------

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue (Custom) Tobie

LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori


AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel


HOLLAND
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR

COSTA RICA
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Metal

MALAYSIA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec II nur. White. newbie

BURMAH
---------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Silver. Aryoneoo
R32 GTR Gun Grey. Aryoneoo


----------



## iosifnur (Sep 3, 2008)

GREECE

R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür bayside blue....iosifnur..... :wavey:


----------



## WeaponX (Nov 26, 2010)

R33 GTR White United States


----------



## red_jdm (Jul 12, 2010)

R34 GTR Vspec Hong Kong


----------



## RIPPMODS (Apr 11, 2006)

1995 R33 GTR VSPEC 
NYC USA


----------



## ehnus (Feb 22, 2010)

Black R32 GTR - Chester, UK


----------



## saltyno1 (Sep 12, 2010)

Edinburgh

R33 gtr Rb30 doluck


----------



## ..Big Dan.. (Jun 21, 2010)

32 gtr :smokin:

Derby


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

32gtr candy apple red


----------



## gtr jamie (Sep 25, 2010)

uk
R34 gtr v spec bayside blue


----------



## Yop25 (Jan 10, 2011)

France
R33 GTR VSpec2 midnight purple


----------



## CarCouture (Dec 24, 2005)

Slovakia

R32 GTR white Carcouture
R32 GTR white space frame project Carcouture
R32 GTR bayside blue drift spec project Carcouture 
R33 GTR brown metalic mid engine project Carcouture


R32 GTR mp2 Veilside wide body Nigiri ( future forum member)
R32 GTR V-Spec II white darling cabaret drift car


Would love to know if there are GTR owners in the Czech Rep and Hungary

:wavey::wavey:

Thomas


----------



## John Sowden (Dec 17, 2010)

R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White /now exported to France
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666
R34 GTR V-Spec. Silver. Root

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple - SteffanChyzak
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Root
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Daniel Gray
R33 GTR Silver. MMT
R33 GT-R V-Spec Black John Sowden

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Top Secret Competizione-R .gunmetal. (godzilladom)
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler
R32 GT-R Pearl Black (90) satansbodyguard
R32 GT-R Silver (89) Blitzman
R32 GTR Gun grey (92) Over the limit

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)
R33 GT-R Deep marine blue


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Gun metal - Charles620
R32 GT-R Black - Charles620
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Speeddm
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Bellis GTR

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R33 GT-R Black GTR-guy
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver


THE NETHERLANDS:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Serie 3 Sonic Silver / Tinoush


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec Black. seagull
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple Brains
-------------------------------------------

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue (Custom) Tobie

LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori


AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel


HOLLAND
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR

COSTA RICA
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Metal

MALAYSIA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec II nur. White. newbie

BURMAH
---------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Silver. Aryoneoo
R32 GTR Gun Grey. Aryoneoo
__________________


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

CarCouture said:


> Slovakia
> 
> R32 GTR white Carcouture
> R32 GTR white space frame project Carcouture
> ...


Where in Slovakia you are?? I live in SK too for some time now.Did you manage to register it?


----------



## N.I. R32 GTR (Mar 9, 2010)

*R32 owner NORTHERN IRELAND*

this is my car from northern ireland,getting there but never be finished...!!!


----------



## biffo (Jun 9, 2009)

r33 gtr midnight purple plymouth devon


----------



## madandy (Jun 6, 2007)

R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White /now exported to France
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666
R34 GTR V-Spec. Silver. Root

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple - SteffanChyzak
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Root
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Daniel Gray
R33 GTR Silver. MMT
R33 GT-R V-Spec Black John Sowden

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Top Secret Competizione-R .gunmetal. (godzilladom)
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler
R32 GT-R Pearl Black (90) satansbodyguard
R32 GT-R Silver (89) Blitzman
R32 GTR Gun grey (92) Over the limit

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)
R33 GT-R Deep marine blue


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Gun metal - Charles620
R32 GT-R Black - Charles620
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Speeddm
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Bellis GTR

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R33 GT-R Black GTR-guy
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver


THE NETHERLANDS:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Serie 3 Sonic Silver / Tinoush


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec Black. seagull
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R Red Pearl Metallic madandy


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple Brains
-------------------------------------------

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue (Custom) Tobie

LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori


AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel


HOLLAND
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR

COSTA RICA
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Metal

MALAYSIA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec II nur. White. newbie

BURMAH
---------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Silver. Aryoneoo
R32 GTR Gun Grey. Aryoneoo


----------



## Oakville (Dec 31, 2009)

Canada

R32 GTR, KH3 black


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

R32 GTR 1992 in silver UK


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White /now exported to France
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666
R34 GTR V-Spec. Silver. Root

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple - SteffanChyzak
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Root
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Daniel Gray
R33 GTR Silver. MMT
R33 GT-R V-Spec Black John Sowden

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Top Secret Competizione-R .gunmetal. (godzilladom)
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler
R32 GT-R Pearl Black (90) satansbodyguard
R32 GT-R Silver (89) Blitzman
R32 GTR Gun grey (92) Over the limit

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)
R33 GT-R Deep marine blue


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Gun metal - Charles620
R32 GT-R Black - Charles620
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Speeddm
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Bellis GTR

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R33 GT-R Black GTR-guy
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver


THE NETHERLANDS:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Serie 3 Sonic Silver / Tinoush


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec Black. seagull
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R Red Pearl Metallic madandy


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple Brains
R33 GT-R Silver Iceager
-------------------------------------------

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue (Custom) Tobie

LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori


AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel


HOLLAND
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR

COSTA RICA
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Metal

MALAYSIA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec II nur. White. newbie

BURMAH
---------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Silver. Aryoneoo
R32 GTR Gun Grey. Aryoneoo


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White /now exported to France
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666
R34 GTR V-Spec. Silver. Root

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple - SteffanChyzak
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Root
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Daniel Gray
R33 GTR Silver. MMT
R33 GT-R V-Spec Black John Sowden
R33 GT-R Drag Spec - Yellow. Ludders

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Top Secret Competizione-R .gunmetal. (godzilladom)
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler
R32 GT-R Pearl Black (90) satansbodyguard
R32 GT-R Silver (89) Blitzman
R32 GT -R Gun grey (92) Over the limit
R32 GT -R Gun Grey. Ludders

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)
R33 GT-R Deep marine blue


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Gun metal - Charles620
R32 GT-R Black - Charles620
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Speeddm
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Bellis GTR

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R33 GT-R Black GTR-guy
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver


THE NETHERLANDS:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Serie 3 Sonic Silver / Tinoush


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec Black. seagull
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R Red Pearl Metallic madandy


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple Brains
R33 GT-R Silver Iceager
-------------------------------------------

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue (Custom) Tobie

LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori


AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel


HOLLAND
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR

COSTA RICA
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Metal

MALAYSIA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec II nur. White. newbie

BURMAH
---------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Silver. Aryoneoo
R32 GTR Gun Grey. Aryoneoo[/QUOTE]


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White /now exported to France
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666
R34 GTR V-Spec. Silver. Root

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple - SteffanChyzak
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Root
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Daniel Gray
R33 GTR Silver. MMT
R33 GT-R V-Spec Black John Sowden
R33 GT-R Drag Spec - Yellow. Ludders

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Top Secret Competizione-R .gunmetal. (godzilladom)
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler
R32 GT-R Pearl Black (90) satansbodyguard
R32 GT-R Silver (89) Blitzman
R32 GT -R Gun grey (92) Over the limit
R32 GT -R Gun Grey. Ludders
R32 GT-R Mitsibushi Fiji Blue, fourtoes

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)
R33 GT-R Deep marine blue


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Gun metal - Charles620
R32 GT-R Black - Charles620
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Speeddm
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Bellis GTR

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R33 GT-R Black GTR-guy
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver


THE NETHERLANDS:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Serie 3 Sonic Silver / Tinoush


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec Black. seagull
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R Red Pearl Metallic madandy


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple Brains
R33 GT-R Silver Iceager
-------------------------------------------

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue (Custom) Tobie

LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori


AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel


HOLLAND
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR

COSTA RICA
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Metal

MALAYSIA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec II nur. White. newbie

BURMAH
---------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Silver. Aryoneoo
R32 GTR Gun Grey. Aryoneoo


----------



## Aussie Godzilla (Oct 1, 2009)

R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White /now exported to France
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666
R34 GTR V-Spec. Silver. Root

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple - SteffanChyzak
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Root
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Daniel Gray
R33 GTR Silver. MMT
R33 GT-R V-Spec Black John Sowden
R33 GT-R Drag Spec - Yellow. Ludders

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Top Secret Competizione-R .gunmetal. (godzilladom)
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler
R32 GT-R Pearl Black (90) satansbodyguard
R32 GT-R Silver (89) Blitzman
R32 GT -R Gun grey (92) Over the limit
R32 GT -R Gun Grey. Ludders
R32 GT-R Mitsibushi Fiji Blue, fourtoes

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)
R33 GT-R Deep marine blue


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Gun metal - Charles620
R32 GT-R Black - Charles620
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Speeddm
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Bellis GTR

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R33 GT-R Black GTR-guy
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver


THE NETHERLANDS:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Serie 3 Sonic Silver / Tinoush


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec Black. seagull
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R Red Pearl Metallic madandy


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple Brains
R33 GT-R Silver Iceager
-------------------------------------------

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue (Custom) Tobie

LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori


AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel
R33 GT-R V-SPEC PEARL GREY

HOLLAND
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR

COSTA RICA
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Metal

MALAYSIA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec II nur. White. newbie

BURMAH
---------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Silver. Aryoneoo
R32 GTR Gun Grey. Aryoneoo
__________________
fourtoes is offline Report Post Reply With Quote


----------



## MobileLPG (Aug 18, 2010)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White /now exported to France
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666
R34 GTR V-Spec. Silver. Root

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple - SteffanChyzak
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Root
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Daniel Gray
R33 GTR Silver. MMT
R33 GT-R V-Spec Black John Sowden
R33 GT-R V-Spec QM1 White, MobileLPG

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Top Secret Competizione-R .gunmetal. (godzilladom)
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler
R32 GT-R Pearl Black (90) satansbodyguard
R32 GT-R Silver (89) Blitzman
R32 GTR Gun grey (92) Over the limit


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)
R33 GT-R Deep marine blue


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Gun metal - Charles620
R32 GT-R Black - Charles620
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Speeddm
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Bellis GTR

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R33 GT-R Black GTR-guy
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver


THE NETHERLANDS:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Serie 3 Sonic Silver / Tinoush


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec Black. seagull
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R Red Pearl Metallic madandy


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple Brains
-------------------------------------------

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue (Custom) Tobie

LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori


AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel


HOLLAND
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR

COSTA RICA
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Metal

MALAYSIA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec II nur. White. newbie

BURMAH
---------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Silver. Aryoneoo
R32 GTR Gun Grey. Aryoneoo
__________________


----------



## Matze (Jun 3, 2009)

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec QM1 White, MobileLPG

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R V-Spec conversion black Matze

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN


----------



## Aussie Godzilla (Oct 1, 2009)

You have cut off this from the bottem lol

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue (Custom) Tobie

LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori


AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel
R33 GT-R V-SPEC PEARL GREY

HOLLAND
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR

COSTA RICA
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Metal

MALAYSIA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec II nur. White. newbie

BURMAH
---------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Silver. Aryoneoo
R32 GTR Gun Grey. Aryoneoo


----------



## Aussie Godzilla (Oct 1, 2009)

Back on track....

UK
--------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White BIGCHRIS350
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec QM1 White, MobileLPG

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R V-Spec conversion black Matze

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN


SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue (Custom) Tobie

LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori


AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel
R33 GT-R V-SPEC PEARL GREY

HOLLAND
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR

COSTA RICA
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Metal

MALAYSIA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec II nur. White. newbie

BURMAH
---------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Silver. Aryoneoo
R32 GTR Gun Grey. Aryoneoo


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

This list has now got lots of people missing. 

A couple of post back we had 14 R34 GTRs and now 11 -- 37 R33 GTRs and now 31 etc etc

Well done Mobile LPG for cocking it up. I will fix it later when I get time unless someone does it before.


.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

I noticed id been taken off the list, (thought id imagined putting myself on there when i was on the Stellas!). Computers..........

bob


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

fourtoes said:


> I noticed id been taken off the list, (thought id imagined putting myself on there when i was on the Stellas!). Computers..........
> 
> bob


Yeah me too Bob....Maybe they have something against Blue R32's!:nervous:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Maybe we should start our own list of Blue R32's Chris!

bob


----------



## MobileLPG (Aug 18, 2010)

Not sure why it shortened it, I copied and pasted and added to it.
@ Ludders, the "well done for cocking it up" remark wasn't necessary was it???

Also if you look back to post 243 from 'Dan' the same happened when he copied the list.




Ludders said:


> This list has now got lots of people missing.
> 
> A couple of post back we had 14 R34 GTRs and now 11 -- 37 R33 GTRs and now 31 etc etc
> 
> ...


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

The best way to reproduce a list is to use the quote button on the previous post then remove the quote tags and any wording that is not required. This leaves you with a perfect list to add to. It is also a good idea to preview a post before hitting the Submit Reply button that way you should notice any mistakes.


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White /now exported to France
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666
R34 GTR V-Spec. Silver. Root

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple - SteffanChyzak
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Root
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Daniel Gray
R33 GTR Silver. MMT
R33 GT-R V-Spec Black John Sowden
R33 GT-R Drag Spec - Yellow. Ludders
R33 GT-R V-Spec QM1 White, MobileLPG

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Top Secret Competizione-R .gunmetal. (godzilladom)
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler
R32 GT-R Pearl Black (90) satansbodyguard
R32 GT-R Silver (89) Blitzman
R32 GT -R Gun grey (92) Over the limit
R32 GT -R Gun Grey. Ludders
R32 GT-R Mitsibushi Fiji Blue, fourtoes

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)
R33 GT-R Deep marine blue


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Gun metal - Charles620
R32 GT-R Black - Charles620
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Speeddm
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Bellis GTR

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R33 GT-R Black GTR-guy
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980


ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver


THE NETHERLANDS:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Serie 3 Sonic Silver / Tinoush


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec Black. seagull
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R V-Spec conversion black Matze

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R Red Pearl Metallic madandy


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple Brains
R33 GT-R Silver Iceager
-------------------------------------------

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue (Custom) Tobie

LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori


AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel
R33 GT-R V-SPEC PEARL GREY Aussie Godzilla

HOLLAND
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR

COSTA RICA
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Metal

MALAYSIA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec II nur. White. newbie

BURMAH
---------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Silver. Aryoneoo
R32 GTR Gun Grey. Aryoneoo


.


----------



## GT3425 (Apr 3, 2011)

R34 GTR


----------



## danc (Feb 28, 2005)

R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White /now exported to France
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666
R34 GTR V-Spec. Silver. Root

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple - SteffanChyzak
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Root
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Daniel Gray
R33 GTR Silver. MMT
R33 GT-R V-Spec Black John Sowden
R33 GT-R Drag Spec - Yellow. Ludders
R33 GT-R V-Spec QM1 White, MobileLPG

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Top Secret Competizione-R .gunmetal. (godzilladom)
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler
R32 GT-R Pearl Black (90) satansbodyguard
R32 GT-R Silver (89) Blitzman
R32 GT -R Gun grey (92) Over the limit
R32 GT -R Gun Grey. Ludders
R32 GT-R Mitsibushi Fiji Blue, fourtoes

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)
R33 GT-R Deep marine blue


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Gun metal - Charles620
R32 GT-R Black - Charles620
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Speeddm
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Bellis GTR

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R33 GT-R Black GTR-guy
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R32 GT-R Gunmetal danc

ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver


THE NETHERLANDS:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Serie 3 Sonic Silver / Tinoush


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec Black. seagull
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R V-Spec conversion black Matze

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R Red Pearl Metallic madandy


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple Brains
R33 GT-R Silver Iceager
-------------------------------------------

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue (Custom) Tobie

LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori


AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel
R33 GT-R V-SPEC PEARL GREY Aussie Godzilla

HOLLAND
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR

COSTA RICA
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Metal

MALAYSIA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec II nur. White. newbie

BURMAH
---------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Silver. Aryoneoo
R32 GTR Gun Grey. Aryoneoo


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

I only own a GTST. Can I hang with you guys though.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

de wonderful said:


> I only own a GTST. Can I hang with you guys though.


certainly you can join the club.


----------



## M SPEC GTR (Dec 15, 2010)

R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White /now exported to France
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666
R34 GTR V-Spec. Silver. Root

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple - SteffanChyzak
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Root
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Daniel Gray
R33 GTR Silver. MMT
R33 GT-R V-Spec Black John Sowden
R33 GT-R Drag Spec - Yellow. Ludders
R33 GT-R V-Spec QM1 White, MobileLPG

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Top Secret Competizione-R .gunmetal. (godzilladom)
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler
R32 GT-R Pearl Black (90) satansbodyguard
R32 GT-R Silver (89) Blitzman
R32 GT -R Gun grey (92) Over the limit
R32 GT -R Gun Grey. Ludders
R32 GT-R Mitsibushi Fiji Blue, fourtoes

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)
R33 GT-R Deep marine blue


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Gun metal - Charles620
R32 GT-R Black - Charles620
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Speeddm
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Bellis GTR

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R33 GT-R Black GTR-guy
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R32 GT-R Gunmetal danc

ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver


THE NETHERLANDS:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Serie 3 Sonic Silver / Tinoush


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec Black. seagull
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R V-Spec conversion black Matze

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R Red Pearl Metallic madandy
R32 GT-R Gunmetal grey M spec GTR

CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple Brains
R33 GT-R Silver Iceager
-------------------------------------------

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue (Custom) Tobie

LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori


AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel
R33 GT-R V-SPEC PEARL GREY Aussie Godzilla

HOLLAND
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR

COSTA RICA
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Metal

MALAYSIA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec II nur. White. newbie

BURMAH
---------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Silver. Aryoneoo
R32 GTR Gun Grey. Aryoneoo


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Pakistan lol
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White /now exported to France
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666
R34 GTR V-Spec. Silver. Root

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple - SteffanChyzak
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Root
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Daniel Gray
R33 GTR Silver. MMT
R33 GT-R V-Spec Black John Sowden
R33 GT-R Drag Spec - Yellow. Ludders
R33 GT-R V-Spec QM1 White, MobileLPG

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Top Secret Competizione-R .gunmetal. (godzilladom)
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler
R32 GT-R Pearl Black (90) satansbodyguard
R32 GT-R Silver (89) Blitzman
R32 GT -R Gun grey (92) Over the limit
R32 GT -R Gun Grey. Ludders
R32 GT-R Mitsibushi Fiji Blue, fourtoes

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)
R33 GT-R Deep marine blue


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Gun metal - Charles620
R32 GT-R Black - Charles620
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Speeddm
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Bellis GTR

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R33 GT-R Black GTR-guy
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R32 GT-R Gunmetal danc

ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver


THE NETHERLANDS:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Serie 3 Sonic Silver / Tinoush


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec Black. seagull
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R V-Spec conversion black Matze

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R Red Pearl Metallic madandy


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple Brains
R33 GT-R Silver Iceager
R33 GT-R V-Spec Sparkling Silver .::TopSky::.
-------------------------------------------

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue (Custom) Tobie

LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori


AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel
R33 GT-R V-SPEC PEARL GREY Aussie Godzilla

HOLLAND
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR

COSTA RICA
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Metal

MALAYSIA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec II nur. White. newbie

BURMAH
---------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Silver. Aryoneoo
R32 GTR Gun Grey. Aryoneoo


----------



## TEN57 (May 29, 2010)

More than one??? I'd be broke!!!


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

black R34 GTR


----------



## TEN57 (May 29, 2010)

My 32 is Grey but would really like a colour change.


----------



## Bfisk (Aug 15, 2011)

R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White /now exported to France
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666
R34 GTR V-Spec. Silver. Root

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple - SteffanChyzak
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Root
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Daniel Gray
R33 GTR Silver. MMT
R33 GT-R V-Spec Black John Sowden
R33 GT-R Drag Spec - Yellow. Ludders
R33 GT-R V-Spec QM1 White, MobileLPG

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Top Secret Competizione-R .gunmetal. (godzilladom)
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler
R32 GT-R Pearl Black (90) satansbodyguard
R32 GT-R Silver (89) Blitzman
R32 GT -R Gun grey (92) Over the limit
R32 GT -R Gun Grey. Ludders
R32 GT-R Mitsibushi Fiji Blue, fourtoes

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R32 GT-R GMG bfisk

FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)
R33 GT-R Deep marine blue


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Gun metal - Charles620
R32 GT-R Black - Charles620
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Speeddm
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Bellis GTR

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R33 GT-R Black GTR-guy
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R32 GT-R Gunmetal danc

ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver


THE NETHERLANDS:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Serie 3 Sonic Silver / Tinoush


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec Black. seagull
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R V-Spec conversion black Matze

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R Red Pearl Metallic madandy


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple Brains
R33 GT-R Silver Iceager
R33 GT-R V-Spec Sparkling Silver .::TopSky::.
-------------------------------------------

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue (Custom) Tobie

LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori


AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel
R33 GT-R V-SPEC PEARL GREY Aussie Godzilla

HOLLAND
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR

COSTA RICA
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Metal

MALAYSIA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec II nur. White. newbie

BURMAH
---------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Silver. Aryoneoo
R32 GTR Gun Grey. Aryoneoo
__________________


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

Ireland
R32 GTR, Gunmetal grey , GlensR33
R32 GTR Velvet Blue, GlensR33


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

Bfisk said:


> R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
> R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
> R34 GT-R White /now exported to France
> R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
> ...


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

^^^^ well thats just ruined the cut and paste theory


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Awww you read my mind lol


----------



## Wouter (Jul 30, 2011)

Bfisk said:


> R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
> R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
> R34 GT-R White /now exported to France
> R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
> ...


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

r32gtr majestic candy apple red


----------



## francygtr (Jul 15, 2011)

I have an R32 GTR, gold in colour and live in Co. Cork in Ireland


----------



## Kenneth-A (Nov 15, 2011)

R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White /now exported to France
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666
R34 GTR V-Spec. Silver. Root

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple - SteffanChyzak
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Root
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Daniel Gray
R33 GTR Silver. MMT
R33 GT-R V-Spec Black John Sowden
R33 GT-R Drag Spec - Yellow. Ludders
R33 GT-R V-Spec QM1 White, MobileLPG

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Top Secret Competizione-R .gunmetal. (godzilladom)
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler
R32 GT-R Pearl Black (90) satansbodyguard
R32 GT-R Silver (89) Blitzman
R32 GT -R Gun grey (92) Over the limit
R32 GT -R Gun Grey. Ludders
R32 GT-R Mitsibushi Fiji Blue, fourtoes
R32 GT-R Sparkling Silver, Kenneth-A

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R32 GT-R GMG bfisk

FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)
R33 GT-R Deep marine blue


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Gun metal - Charles620
R32 GT-R Black - Charles620
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Speeddm
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Bellis GTR

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R33 GT-R Black GTR-guy
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R32 GT-R Gunmetal danc
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey GlensR33
R32 GT-R Velvet Blue GlensR33

ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver


THE NETHERLANDS:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Serie 3 Sonic Silver Tinoush

R32 GT-R Gun Grey Wouter
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec Black. seagull
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R V-Spec conversion black Matze

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R Red Pearl Metallic madandy


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple Brains
R33 GT-R Silver Iceager
R33 GT-R V-Spec Sparkling Silver .::TopSky::.
-------------------------------------------

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue (Custom) Tobie

LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori


AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel
R33 GT-R V-SPEC PEARL GREY Aussie Godzilla


COSTA RICA
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Metal

MALAYSIA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec II nur. White. newbie

BURMAH
---------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Silver. Aryoneoo
R32 GTR Gun Grey. Aryoneoo


----------



## louis110 (Sep 16, 2007)

R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White /now exported to France
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666
R34 GTR V-Spec. Silver. Root

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple - SteffanChyzak
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Root
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Daniel Gray
R33 GTR Silver. MMT
R33 GT-R V-Spec Black John Sowden
R33 GT-R Drag Spec - Yellow. Ludders
R33 GT-R V-Spec QM1 White, MobileLPG

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Top Secret Competizione-R .gunmetal. (godzilladom)
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler
R32 GT-R Pearl Black (90) satansbodyguard
R32 GT-R Silver (89) Blitzman
R32 GT -R Gun grey (92) Over the limit
R32 GT -R Gun Grey. Ludders
R32 GT-R Mitsibushi Fiji Blue, fourtoes
R32 GT-R Sparkling Silver, Kenneth-A

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R32 GT-R GMG bfisk

FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)
R33 GT-R Deep marine blue


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Gun metal - Charles620
R32 GT-R Black - Charles620
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Speeddm
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Bellis GTR
R32 GTR Black - louis110

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R33 GT-R Black GTR-guy
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R32 GT-R Gunmetal danc
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey GlensR33
R32 GT-R Velvet Blue GlensR33

ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver


THE NETHERLANDS:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Serie 3 Sonic Silver Tinoush

R32 GT-R Gun Grey Wouter
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec Black. seagull
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R V-Spec conversion black Matze

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R Red Pearl Metallic madandy


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple Brains
R33 GT-R Silver Iceager
R33 GT-R V-Spec Sparkling Silver .::TopSky::.
-------------------------------------------

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue (Custom) Tobie

LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori


AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel
R33 GT-R V-SPEC PEARL GREY Aussie Godzilla


COSTA RICA
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Metal

MALAYSIA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec II nur. White. newbie

BURMAH
---------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Silver. Aryoneoo
R32 GTR Gun Grey. Aryoneoo


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White /now exported to France
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666
R34 GTR V-Spec. Silver. Root

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple - SteffanChyzak
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Root
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Daniel Gray
R33 GTR Silver. MMT
R33 GT-R V-Spec Black John Sowden
R33 GT-R Drag Spec - Yellow. Ludders
R33 GT-R V-Spec QM1 White, MobileLPG

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Top Secret Competizione-R .gunmetal. (godzilladom)
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler
R32 GT-R Pearl Black (90) satansbodyguard
R32 GT-R Silver (89) Blitzman
R32 GT -R Gun grey (92) Over the limit
R32 GT -R Gun Grey. Ludders
R32 GT-R Mitsibushi Fiji Blue, fourtoes
R32 GT-R Sparkling Silver, Kenneth-A

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R32 GT-R GMG bfisk

FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)
R33 GT-R Deep marine blue


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Gun metal - Charles620
R32 GT-R Black - Charles620
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Speeddm
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Bellis GTR
R32 GTR Black - louis110

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R33 GT-R Black GTR-guy
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R32 GT-R Gunmetal danc
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey GlensR33
R32 GT-R Velvet Blue GlensR33

ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver


THE NETHERLANDS:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Serie 3 Sonic Silver Tinoush

R32 GT-R Gun Grey Wouter
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec Black. seagull
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R V-Spec conversion black Matze

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R Red Pearl Metallic madandy


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple Brains
R33 GT-R Silver Iceager
R33 GT-R V-Spec Sparkling Silver .::TopSky::.
-------------------------------------------

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue (Custom) Tobie

LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori


AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel
R33 GT-R V-SPEC PEARL GREY Aussie Godzilla


COSTA RICA
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Metal

MALAYSIA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec II nur. White. newbie

BURMAH
---------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Silver. Aryoneoo
R32 GTR Gun Grey. Aryoneoo


----------



## ianp (Jun 25, 2007)

R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White /now exported to France
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666
R34 GTR V-Spec. Silver. Root
R34 GT-R White IanP

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple - SteffanChyzak
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Root
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Daniel Gray
R33 GTR Silver. MMT
R33 GT-R V-Spec Black John Sowden
R33 GT-R Drag Spec - Yellow. Ludders
R33 GT-R V-Spec QM1 White, MobileLPG

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Top Secret Competizione-R .gunmetal. (godzilladom)
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler
R32 GT-R Pearl Black (90) satansbodyguard
R32 GT-R Silver (89) Blitzman
R32 GT -R Gun grey (92) Over the limit
R32 GT -R Gun Grey. Ludders
R32 GT-R Mitsibushi Fiji Blue, fourtoes
R32 GT-R Sparkling Silver, Kenneth-A

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R32 GT-R GMG bfisk

FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)
R33 GT-R Deep marine blue


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Gun metal - Charles620
R32 GT-R Black - Charles620
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Speeddm
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Bellis GTR
R32 GTR Black - louis110

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R33 GT-R Black GTR-guy
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R32 GT-R Gunmetal danc
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey GlensR33
R32 GT-R Velvet Blue GlensR33

ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver


THE NETHERLANDS:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Serie 3 Sonic Silver Tinoush

R32 GT-R Gun Grey Wouter
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec Black. seagull
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R V-Spec conversion black Matze

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R Red Pearl Metallic madandy


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple Brains
R33 GT-R Silver Iceager
R33 GT-R V-Spec Sparkling Silver .::TopSky::.
-------------------------------------------

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue (Custom) Tobie

LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori


AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel
R33 GT-R V-SPEC PEARL GREY Aussie Godzilla


COSTA RICA
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Metal

MALAYSIA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec II nur. White. newbie

BURMAH
---------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Silver. Aryoneoo
R32 GTR Gun Grey. Aryoneoo


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White /now exported to France
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666
R34 GTR V-Spec. Silver. Root
R34 GT-R White IanP

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple - SteffanChyzak
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Root
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Daniel Gray
R33 GTR Silver. MMT
R33 GT-R V-Spec Black John Sowden
R33 GT-R Drag Spec - Yellow. Ludders
R33 GT-R V-Spec QM1 White, MobileLPG

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Top Secret Competizione-R .gunmetal. (godzilladom)
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler
R32 GT-R Pearl Black (90) satansbodyguard
R32 GT-R Silver (89) Blitzman
R32 GT -R Gun grey (92) Over the limit
R32 GT -R Gun Grey. Ludders
R32 GT-R Mitsibushi Fiji Blue, fourtoes
R32 GT-R Sparkling Silver, Kenneth-A

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R32 GT-R GMG bfisk

FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)
R33 GT-R Deep marine blue


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Gun metal - Charles620
R32 GT-R Black - Charles620
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Speeddm
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Bellis GTR
R32 GTR Black - louis110

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R33 GT-R Black GTR-guy
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R32 GT-R Gunmetal danc
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey GlensR33
R32 GT-R Velvet Blue GlensR33

ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver


THE NETHERLANDS:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Serie 3 Sonic Silver Tinoush

R32 GT-R Gun Grey Wouter
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec Black. seagull
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R V-Spec conversion black Matze

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R Red Pearl Metallic madandy


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple Brains
R33 GT-R Silver Iceager
R33 GT-R V-Spec Sparkling Silver .::TopSky::.
-------------------------------------------

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue (Custom) Tobie

LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori


AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel
R33 GT-R V-SPEC PEARL GREY Aussie Godzilla


COSTA RICA
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Metal

MALAYSIA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec II nur. White. newbie

BURMAH
---------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Silver. Aryoneoo
R32 GTR Gun Grey. Aryoneoo
---------------------------------------------
JERSEY
r34-gtr black kociek
__________________


----------



## big_jim (Dec 7, 2011)

R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White /now exported to France
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666
R34 GTR V-Spec. Silver. Root
R34 GT-R White IanP

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple - SteffanChyzak
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Root
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Daniel Gray
R33 GTR Silver. MMT
R33 GT-R V-Spec Black John Sowden
R33 GT-R Drag Spec - Yellow. Ludders
R33 GT-R V-Spec QM1 White, MobileLPG
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue Big_jim

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Top Secret Competizione-R .gunmetal. (godzilladom)
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler
R32 GT-R Pearl Black (90) satansbodyguard
R32 GT-R Silver (89) Blitzman
R32 GT -R Gun grey (92) Over the limit
R32 GT -R Gun Grey. Ludders
R32 GT-R Mitsibushi Fiji Blue, fourtoes
R32 GT-R Sparkling Silver, Kenneth-A

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R32 GT-R GMG bfisk

FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)
R33 GT-R Deep marine blue


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Gun metal - Charles620
R32 GT-R Black - Charles620
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Speeddm
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Bellis GTR
R32 GTR Black - louis110

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R33 GT-R Black GTR-guy
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R32 GT-R Gunmetal danc
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey GlensR33
R32 GT-R Velvet Blue GlensR33

ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver


THE NETHERLANDS:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Serie 3 Sonic Silver Tinoush

R32 GT-R Gun Grey Wouter
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec Black. seagull
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R V-Spec conversion black Matze

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R Red Pearl Metallic madandy


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple Brains
R33 GT-R Silver Iceager
R33 GT-R V-Spec Sparkling Silver .::TopSky::.
-------------------------------------------

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue (Custom) Tobie

LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori


AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel
R33 GT-R V-SPEC PEARL GREY Aussie Godzilla


COSTA RICA
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Metal

MALAYSIA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec II nur. White. newbie

BURMAH
---------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Silver. Aryoneoo
R32 GTR Gun Grey. Aryoneoo
---------------------------------------------
JERSEY
r34-gtr black kociek


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

big_jim said:


> R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
> R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
> R34 GT-R White /now exported to France
> R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
> ...


My details amended


----------



## R32 midnight (Oct 5, 2010)

R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White /now exported to France
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666
R34 GTR V-Spec. Silver. Root
R34 GT-R White IanP

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super clear red.rockabilly
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple - SteffanChyzak
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Root
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Daniel Gray
R33 GTR Silver. MMT
R33 GT-R V-Spec Black John Sowden
R33 GT-R Drag Spec - Yellow. Ludders
R33 GT-R V-Spec QM1 White, MobileLPG
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue Big_jim

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Top Secret Competizione-R .gunmetal. (godzilladom)
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler
R32 GT-R Pearl Black (90) satansbodyguard
R32 GT-R Silver (89) Blitzman
R32 GT -R Gun grey (92) Over the limit
R32 GT -R Gun Grey. Ludders
R32 GT-R Mitsibushi Fiji Blue, fourtoes
R32 GT-R Sparkling Silver, Kenneth-A

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R32 GT-R GMG bfisk

FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)
R33 GT-R Deep marine blue


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Gun metal - Charles620
R32 GT-R Black - Charles620
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Speeddm
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Bellis GTR
R32 GTR Black - louis110

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R33 GT-R Black GTR-guy
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R32 GT-R Gunmetal danc
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey GlensR33
R32 GT-R Velvet Blue GlensR33

ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver


THE NETHERLANDS:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Serie 3 Sonic Silver Tinoush

R32 GT-R Gun Grey Wouter
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec Black. seagull
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R V-Spec conversion black Matze

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R Red Pearl Metallic madandy


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon
R32 GTR midnight purple I r32 midnight

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple Brains
R33 GT-R Silver Iceager
R33 GT-R V-Spec Sparkling Silver .::TopSky::.
-------------------------------------------

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue (Custom) Tobie

LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori


AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel
R33 GT-R V-SPEC PEARL GREY Aussie Godzilla


COSTA RICA
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Metal

MALAYSIA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec II nur. White. newbie

BURMAH
---------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Silver. Aryoneoo
R32 GTR Gun Grey. Aryoneoo
---------------------------------------------
JERSEY
r34-gtr black kociek
__________________


----------



## Kango_V (Jun 24, 2005)

R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White /now exported to France
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666
R34 GTR V-Spec. Silver. Root
R34 GT-R White IanP

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super_clear_red Kango_V
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple - SteffanChyzak
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Root
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Daniel Gray
R33 GTR Silver. MMT
R33 GT-R V-Spec Black John Sowden
R33 GT-R Drag Spec - Yellow. Ludders
R33 GT-R V-Spec QM1 White, MobileLPG
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue Big_jim

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Top Secret Competizione-R .gunmetal. (godzilladom)
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler
R32 GT-R Pearl Black (90) satansbodyguard
R32 GT-R Silver (89) Blitzman
R32 GT -R Gun grey (92) Over the limit
R32 GT -R Gun Grey. Ludders
R32 GT-R Mitsibushi Fiji Blue, fourtoes
R32 GT-R Sparkling Silver, Kenneth-A

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R32 GT-R GMG bfisk

FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)
R33 GT-R Deep marine blue


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Gun metal - Charles620
R32 GT-R Black - Charles620
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Speeddm
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Bellis GTR
R32 GTR Black - louis110

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R33 GT-R Black GTR-guy
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R32 GT-R Gunmetal danc
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey GlensR33
R32 GT-R Velvet Blue GlensR33

ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver


THE NETHERLANDS:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Serie 3 Sonic Silver Tinoush

R32 GT-R Gun Grey Wouter
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec Black. seagull
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R V-Spec conversion black Matze

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R Red Pearl Metallic madandy


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon
R32 GTR midnight purple I r32 midnight

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple Brains
R33 GT-R Silver Iceager
R33 GT-R V-Spec Sparkling Silver .::TopSky::.
-------------------------------------------

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue (Custom) Tobie

LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori


AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel
R33 GT-R V-SPEC PEARL GREY Aussie Godzilla


COSTA RICA
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Metal

MALAYSIA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec II nur. White. newbie

BURMAH
---------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Silver. Aryoneoo
R32 GTR Gun Grey. Aryoneoo
---------------------------------------------
JERSEY
r34-gtr black kociek


----------



## Bardabe (Feb 11, 2012)

R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White /now exported to France
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666
R34 GTR V-Spec. Silver. Root
R34 GT-R White IanP

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super_clear_red Kango_V
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple - SteffanChyzak
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Root
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Daniel Gray
R33 GTR Silver. MMT
R33 GT-R V-Spec Black John Sowden
R33 GT-R Drag Spec - Yellow. Ludders
R33 GT-R V-Spec QM1 White, MobileLPG
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue Big_jim

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Top Secret Competizione-R .gunmetal. (godzilladom)
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler
R32 GT-R Pearl Black (90) satansbodyguard
R32 GT-R Silver (89) Blitzman
R32 GT -R Gun grey (92) Over the limit
R32 GT -R Gun Grey. Ludders
R32 GT-R Mitsibushi Fiji Blue, fourtoes
R32 GT-R Sparkling Silver, Kenneth-A

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R32 GT-R GMG bfisk

FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)
R33 GT-R Deep marine blue


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Gun metal - Charles620
R32 GT-R Black - Charles620
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Speeddm
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Bellis GTR
R32 GTR Black - louis110

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R33 GT-R Black GTR-guy
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R32 GT-R Gunmetal danc
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey GlensR33
R32 GT-R Velvet Blue GlensR33

ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver


THE NETHERLANDS:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Serie 3 Sonic Silver Tinoush

R32 GT-R Gun Grey Wouter
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec Black. seagull
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R V-Spec conversion black Matze

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R Red Pearl Metallic madandy


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R Silver


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon
R32 GTR midnight purple I r32 midnight

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple Brains
R33 GT-R Silver Iceager
R33 GT-R V-Spec Sparkling Silver .::TopSky::.
-------------------------------------------

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue (Custom) Tobie

LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori


AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel
R33 GT-R V-SPEC PEARL GREY Aussie Godzilla


COSTA RICA
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Metal

MALAYSIA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec II nur. White. newbie

BURMAH
---------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Silver. Aryoneoo
R32 GTR Gun Grey. Aryoneoo
---------------------------------------------
JERSEY
r34-gtr black kociek


----------



## r32crazy (Aug 3, 2010)

R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White /now exported to France
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666
R34 GTR V-Spec. Silver. Root
R34 GT-R White IanP

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super_clear_red Kango_V
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple - SteffanChyzak
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Root
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Daniel Gray
R33 GTR Silver. MMT
R33 GT-R V-Spec Black John Sowden
R33 GT-R Drag Spec - Yellow. Ludders
R33 GT-R V-Spec QM1 White, MobileLPG
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue Big_jim

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Top Secret Competizione-R .gunmetal. (godzilladom)
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler
R32 GT-R Pearl Black (90) satansbodyguard
R32 GT-R Silver (89) Blitzman
R32 GT -R Gun grey (92) Over the limit
R32 GT -R Gun Grey. Ludders
R32 GT-R Mitsibushi Fiji Blue, fourtoes
R32 GT-R Sparkling Silver, Kenneth-A

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R32 GT-R GMG bfisk

FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)
R33 GT-R Deep marine blue


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Gun metal - Charles620
R32 GT-R Black - Charles620
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Speeddm
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Bellis GTR
R32 GTR Black - louis110

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R33 GT-R Black GTR-guy
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R32 GT-R Gunmetal danc
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey GlensR33
R32 GT-R Velvet Blue GlensR33

ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver


THE NETHERLANDS:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Serie 3 Sonic Silver Tinoush

R32 GT-R Gun Grey Wouter
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec Black. seagull
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R V-Spec conversion black Matze

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R Red Pearl Metallic madandy
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey - R32Crazy


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R Silver


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon
R32 GTR midnight purple I r32 midnight

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple Brains
R33 GT-R Silver Iceager
R33 GT-R V-Spec Sparkling Silver .::TopSky::.
-------------------------------------------

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue (Custom) Tobie

LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori


AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel
R33 GT-R V-SPEC PEARL GREY Aussie Godzilla


COSTA RICA
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Metal

MALAYSIA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec II nur. White. newbie

BURMAH
---------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Silver. Aryoneoo
R32 GTR Gun Grey. Aryoneoo
---------------------------------------------
JERSEY
r34-gtr black kociek
__________________


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

lR34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White /now exported to France
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666
R34 GTR V-Spec. Silver. Root
R34 GT-R White IanP

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super_clear_red Kango_V
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple - SteffanChyzak
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Root
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Daniel Gray
R33 GTR Silver. MMT
R33 GT-R V-Spec Black John Sowden
R33 GT-R Drag Spec - Yellow. Ludders
R33 GT-R V-Spec QM1 White, MobileLPG
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue Big_jim

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Top Secret Competizione-R .gunmetal. (godzilladom)
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler
R32 GT-R Pearl Black (90) satansbodyguard
R32 GT-R Silver (89) Blitzman
R32 GT -R Gun grey (92) Over the limit
R32 GT -R Gun Grey. Ludders
R32 GT-R Mitsibushi Fiji Blue, fourtoes
R32 GT-R Sparkling Silver, Kenneth-A

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R32 GT-R GMG bfisk

FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)
R33 GT-R Deep marine blue


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Gun metal - Charles620
R32 GT-R Black - Charles620
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Speeddm
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Bellis GTR
R32 GTR Black - louis110

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R33 GT-R Black GTR-guy
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R32 GT-R Gunmetal danc
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey GlensR33
R32 GT-R Velvet Blue GlensR33

ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Cox

THE NETHERLANDS:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Serie 3 Sonic Silver Tinoush

R32 GT-R Gun Grey Wouter
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec Black. seagull
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R V-Spec conversion black Matze

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R Red Pearl Metallic madandy
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey - R32Crazy


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R Silver


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon
R32 GTR midnight purple I r32 midnight

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple Brains
R33 GT-R Silver Iceager
R33 GT-R V-Spec Sparkling Silver .::TopSky::.
-------------------------------------------

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue (Custom) Tobie

LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori


AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel
R33 GT-R V-SPEC PEARL GREY Aussie Godzilla


COSTA RICA
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Metal

MALAYSIA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec II nur. White. newbie

BURMAH
---------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Silver. Aryoneoo
R32 GTR Gun Grey. Aryoneoo
---------------------------------------------
JERSEY
r34-gtr black kociek
__________________


----------



## robkellypga (Sep 17, 2010)

IRELAND
R32 GTR Silver Rob/Ray
R33 GTR Midnight Purple Rob/Ray


----------



## greg64 (Nov 15, 2012)

lR34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White /now exported to France
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666
R34 GTR V-Spec. Silver. Root
R34 GT-R White IanP

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super_clear_red Kango_V
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple - SteffanChyzak
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Root
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Daniel Gray
R33 GTR Silver. MMT
R33 GT-R V-Spec Black John Sowden
R33 GT-R Drag Spec - Yellow. Ludders
R33 GT-R V-Spec QM1 White, MobileLPG
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue Big_jim

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Top Secret Competizione-R .gunmetal. (godzilladom)
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler
R32 GT-R Pearl Black (90) satansbodyguard
R32 GT-R Silver (89) Blitzman
R32 GT -R Gun grey (92) Over the limit
R32 GT -R Gun Grey. Ludders
R32 GT-R Mitsibushi Fiji Blue, fourtoes
R32 GT-R Sparkling Silver, Kenneth-A

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R32 GT-R GMG bfisk

FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)
R33 GT-R Deep marine blue
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple greg64


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Gun metal - Charles620
R32 GT-R Black - Charles620
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Speeddm
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Bellis GTR
R32 GTR Black - louis110

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R33 GT-R Black GTR-guy
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R32 GT-R Gunmetal danc
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey GlensR33
R32 GT-R Velvet Blue GlensR33
R32 GTR Silver Rob/Ray

R33 GTR Midnight Purple Rob/Ray

ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Cox

THE NETHERLANDS:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Serie 3 Sonic Silver Tinoush

R32 GT-R Gun Grey Wouter
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec Black. seagull
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R V-Spec conversion black Matze

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R Red Pearl Metallic madandy
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey - R32Crazy


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R Silver


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-spec gunmetal grey Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon
R32 GTR midnight purple I r32 midnight

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple Brains
R33 GT-R Silver Iceager
R33 GT-R V-Spec Sparkling Silver .::TopSky::.
-------------------------------------------

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue (Custom) Tobie

LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori


AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel
R33 GT-R V-SPEC PEARL GREY Aussie Godzilla


COSTA RICA
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Metal

MALAYSIA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec II nur. White. newbie

BURMAH
---------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Silver. Aryoneoo
R32 GTR Gun Grey. Aryoneoo
---------------------------------------------
JERSEY
r34-gtr black kociek


----------



## Dani (Nov 13, 2009)

lR34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White /now exported to France
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666
R34 GTR V-Spec. Silver. Root
R34 GT-R White IanP

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super_clear_red Kango_V
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple - SteffanChyzak
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Root
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Daniel Gray
R33 GTR Silver. MMT
R33 GT-R V-Spec Black John Sowden
R33 GT-R Drag Spec - Yellow. Ludders
R33 GT-R V-Spec QM1 White, MobileLPG
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue Big_jim

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Top Secret Competizione-R .gunmetal. (godzilladom)
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler
R32 GT-R Pearl Black (90) satansbodyguard
R32 GT-R Silver (89) Blitzman
R32 GT -R Gun grey (92) Over the limit
R32 GT -R Gun Grey. Ludders
R32 GT-R Mitsibushi Fiji Blue, fourtoes
R32 GT-R Sparkling Silver, Kenneth-A

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R32 GT-R GMG bfisk

FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)
R33 GT-R Deep marine blue
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple greg64


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Gun metal - Charles620
R32 GT-R Black - Charles620
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Speeddm
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Bellis GTR
R32 GTR Black - louis110

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R33 GT-R Black GTR-guy
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R32 GT-R Gunmetal danc
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey GlensR33
R32 GT-R Velvet Blue GlensR33
R32 GTR Silver Rob/Ray

R33 GTR Midnight Purple Rob/Ray

ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Cox

THE NETHERLANDS:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Serie 3 Sonic Silver Tinoush

R32 GT-R Gun Grey Wouter
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec Black. seagull
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R V-Spec conversion black Matze

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R Red Pearl Metallic madandy
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey - R32Crazy


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R Silver


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Black Pearl. Dani
R33 GT-R V-spec gunmetal grey. Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon
R32 GTR midnight purple I r32 midnight

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple Brains
R33 GT-R Silver Iceager
R33 GT-R V-Spec Sparkling Silver .::TopSky::.
-------------------------------------------

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue (Custom) Tobie

LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori


AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel
R33 GT-R V-SPEC PEARL GREY Aussie Godzilla


COSTA RICA
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Metal

MALAYSIA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec II nur. White. newbie

BURMAH
---------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Silver. Aryoneoo
R32 GTR Gun Grey. Aryoneoo
---------------------------------------------
JERSEY
r34-gtr black kociek
__________________


----------



## John94GTR (Dec 15, 2012)

Malta 
R32 GT-R Sparkling Silver Metallic


----------



## Sentra-gtr33 (Jan 15, 2013)

R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White /now exported to France
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666
R34 GTR V-Spec. Silver. Root
R34 GT-R White IanP

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super_clear_red Kango_V
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple - SteffanChyzak
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Root
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Daniel Gray
R33 GTR Silver. MMT
R33 GT-R V-Spec Black John Sowden
R33 GT-R Drag Spec - Yellow. Ludders
R33 GT-R V-Spec QM1 White, MobileLPG
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue Big_jim

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Top Secret Competizione-R .gunmetal. (godzilladom)
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler
R32 GT-R Pearl Black (90) satansbodyguard
R32 GT-R Silver (89) Blitzman
R32 GT -R Gun grey (92) Over the limit
R32 GT -R Gun Grey. Ludders
R32 GT-R Mitsibushi Fiji Blue, fourtoes
R32 GT-R Sparkling Silver, Kenneth-A

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R32 GT-R GMG bfisk

FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)
R33 GT-R Deep marine blue
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple greg64


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Gun metal - Charles620
R32 GT-R Black - Charles620
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Speeddm
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Bellis GTR
R32 GTR Black - louis110

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R33 GT-R Black GTR-guy
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R32 GT-R Gunmetal danc
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey GlensR33
R32 GT-R Velvet Blue GlensR33
R32 GTR Silver Rob/Ray

R33 GTR Midnight Purple Rob/Ray

ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Cox

THE NETHERLANDS:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Serie 3 Sonic Silver Tinoush

R32 GT-R Gun Grey Wouter
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec Black. seagull
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R V-Spec conversion black Matze

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R Red Pearl Metallic madandy
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey - R32Crazy


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R Silver


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Black Pearl. Dani
R33 GT-R V-spec gunmetal grey. Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon
R32 GTR midnight purple I r32 midnight

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple Brains
R33 GT-R Silver Iceager
R33 GT-R V-Spec Sparkling Silver .::TopSky::.
-------------------------------------------

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue (Custom) Tobie
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver -Sentra-r33
LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori


AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel
R33 GT-R V-SPEC PEARL GREY Aussie Godzilla


COSTA RICA
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Metal

MALAYSIA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec II nur. White. newbie

BURMAH
---------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Silver. Aryoneoo
R32 GTR Gun Grey. Aryoneoo
---------------------------------------------
JERSEY
r34-gtr black kociek
__________________[/QUOTE]


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

Sentra-gtr33 said:


> R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
> R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
> R34 GT-R White /now exported to France
> R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

Sentra-gtr33;1752239]R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White /now exported to France
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666
R34 GTR V-Spec. Silver. Root
R34 GT-R White IanP

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super_clear_red Kango_V
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R White Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple - SteffanChyzak
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Root
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Daniel Gray
R33 GTR Silver. MMT
R33 GT-R V-Spec Black John Sowden
R33 GT-R Drag Spec - Yellow. Ludders
R33 GT-R V-Spec QM1 White, MobileLPG
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue Big_jim

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Top Secret Competizione-R .gunmetal. (godzilladom)
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler
R32 GT-R Pearl Black (90) satansbodyguard
R32 GT-R Silver (89) Blitzman
R32 GT -R Gun grey (92) Over the limit
R32 GT -R Gun Grey. Ludders
R32 GT-R Mitsibushi Fiji Blue, fourtoes
R32 GT-R Sparkling Silver, Kenneth-A

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R32 GT-R GMG bfisk

FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)
R33 GT-R Deep marine blue
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple greg64


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Gun metal - Charles620
R32 GT-R Black - Charles620
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Speeddm
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Bellis GTR
R32 GTR Black - louis110

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R33 GT-R Black GTR-guy
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R32 GT-R Gunmetal danc
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey GlensR33
R32 GT-R Velvet Blue GlensR33
R32 GTR Silver Rob/Ray

R33 GTR Midnight Purple Rob/Ray

ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Cox

THE NETHERLANDS:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Serie 3 Sonic Silver Tinoush

R32 GT-R Gun Grey Wouter
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec Black. seagull
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R V-Spec conversion black Matze

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R Red Pearl Metallic madandy
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey - R32Crazy


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R Silver


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Black Pearl. Dani
R33 GT-R V-spec gunmetal grey. Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon
R32 GTR midnight purple I r32 midnight

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple Brains
R33 GT-R Silver Iceager
R33 GT-R V-Spec Sparkling Silver .::TopSky::.
-------------------------------------------

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue (Custom) Tobie
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver -Sentra-r33
LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori


AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel
R33 GT-R V-SPEC PEARL GREY Aussie Godzilla


COSTA RICA
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Metal

MALAYSIA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec II nur. White. newbie

BURMAH
---------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Silver. Aryoneoo
R32 GTR Gun Grey. Aryoneoo
---------------------------------------------
JERSEY
r34-gtr black kociek
__________________


----------



## BaKaJin (Aug 27, 2012)

I have Skylines in 2 countries 

United States
R32 GT-R Artic Silver
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Metallic

Indonesia 
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Bayside Blue


----------



## MikeBNR34 (Sep 18, 2012)

Sentra-gtr33;1752239]R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White /now exported to France
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666
R34 GTR V-Spec. Silver. Root
R34 GT-R White IanP

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super_clear_red Kango_V
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R White Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple - SteffanChyzak
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Root
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Daniel Gray
R33 GTR Silver. MMT
R33 GT-R V-Spec Black John Sowden
R33 GT-R Drag Spec - Yellow. Ludders
R33 GT-R V-Spec QM1 White, MobileLPG
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue Big_jim

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Top Secret Competizione-R .gunmetal. (godzilladom)
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler
R32 GT-R Pearl Black (90) satansbodyguard
R32 GT-R Silver (89) Blitzman
R32 GT -R Gun grey (92) Over the limit
R32 GT -R Gun Grey. Ludders
R32 GT-R Mitsibushi Fiji Blue, fourtoes
R32 GT-R Sparkling Silver, Kenneth-A

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R32 GT-R GMG bfisk

FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)
R33 GT-R Deep marine blue
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple greg64


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Gun metal - Charles620
R32 GT-R Black - Charles620
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Speeddm
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Bellis GTR
R32 GTR Black - louis110

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R33 GT-R Black GTR-guy
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R32 GT-R Gunmetal danc
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey GlensR33
R32 GT-R Velvet Blue GlensR33
R32 GTR Silver Rob/Ray

R33 GTR Midnight Purple Rob/Ray

ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Cox

THE NETHERLANDS:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Serie 3 Sonic Silver Tinoush

R32 GT-R Gun Grey Wouter
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec Black. seagull
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R V-Spec conversion black Matze

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R Red Pearl Metallic madandy
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey - R32Crazy


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R Silver


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Black Pearl. Dani
R33 GT-R V-spec gunmetal grey. Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon
R32 GTR midnight purple I r32 midnight

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr
R34 GT-R V-Spec White MikeBNR34
SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple Brains
R33 GT-R Silver Iceager
R33 GT-R V-Spec Sparkling Silver .::TopSky::.
-------------------------------------------

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue (Custom) Tobie
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver -Sentra-r33
LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori


AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel
R33 GT-R V-SPEC PEARL GREY Aussie Godzilla


COSTA RICA
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Metal

MALAYSIA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec II nur. White. newbie

BURMAH
---------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Silver. Aryoneoo
R32 GTR Gun Grey. Aryoneoo
---------------------------------------------
JERSEY
r34-gtr black kociek


----------



## mhhforyou (Jul 12, 2012)

Sentra-gtr33;1752239]R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White /now exported to France
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666
R34 GTR V-Spec. Silver. Root
R34 GT-R White IanP

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super_clear_red Kango_V
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R White Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple - SteffanChyzak
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Root
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Daniel Gray
R33 GTR Silver. MMT
R33 GT-R V-Spec Black John Sowden
R33 GT-R Drag Spec - Yellow. Ludders
R33 GT-R V-Spec QM1 White, MobileLPG
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue Big_jim

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Top Secret Competizione-R .gunmetal. (godzilladom)
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler
R32 GT-R Pearl Black (90) satansbodyguard
R32 GT-R Silver (89) Blitzman
R32 GT -R Gun grey (92) Over the limit
R32 GT -R Gun Grey. Ludders
R32 GT-R Mitsibushi Fiji Blue, fourtoes
R32 GT-R Sparkling Silver, Kenneth-A

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R32 GT-R GMG bfisk

FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)
R33 GT-R Deep marine blue
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple greg64


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Gun metal - Charles620
R32 GT-R Black - Charles620
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Speeddm
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Bellis GTR
R32 GTR Black - louis110

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R33 GT-R Black GTR-guy
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R32 GT-R Gunmetal danc
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey GlensR33
R32 GT-R Velvet Blue GlensR33
R32 GTR Silver Rob/Ray

R33 GTR Midnight Purple Rob/Ray

ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Cox

THE NETHERLANDS:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Serie 3 Sonic Silver Tinoush

R32 GT-R Gun Grey Wouter
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec Black. seagull
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R V-Spec conversion black Matze
R33 GT-R V-Spec dark grey pearl mhhforyou

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R Red Pearl Metallic madandy
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey - R32Crazy


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R Silver


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Black Pearl. Dani
R33 GT-R V-spec gunmetal grey. Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon
R32 GTR midnight purple I r32 midnight

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr
R34 GT-R V-Spec White MikeBNR34
SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple Brains
R33 GT-R Silver Iceager
R33 GT-R V-Spec Sparkling Silver .::TopSky::.
-------------------------------------------

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue (Custom) Tobie
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver -Sentra-r33
LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori


AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel
R33 GT-R V-SPEC PEARL GREY Aussie Godzilla


COSTA RICA
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Metal

MALAYSIA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec II nur. White. newbie

BURMAH
---------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Silver. Aryoneoo
R32 GTR Gun Grey. Aryoneoo
---------------------------------------------
JERSEY
r34-gtr black kociek


----------



## t5syy (Sep 30, 2014)

Sentra-gtr33;1752239]R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White /now exported to France
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666
R34 GTR V-Spec. Silver. Root
R34 GT-R White IanP

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super_clear_red Kango_V
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R White Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple - SteffanChyzak
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Root
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Daniel Gray
R33 GTR Silver. MMT
R33 GT-R V-Spec Black John Sowden
R33 GT-R Drag Spec - Yellow. Ludders
R33 GT-R V-Spec QM1 White, MobileLPG
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue Big_jim
R33 GT-R Black T5syy 

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Top Secret Competizione-R .gunmetal. (godzilladom)
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler
R32 GT-R Pearl Black (90) satansbodyguard
R32 GT-R Silver (89) Blitzman
R32 GT -R Gun grey (92) Over the limit
R32 GT -R Gun Grey. Ludders
R32 GT-R Mitsibushi Fiji Blue, fourtoes
R32 GT-R Sparkling Silver, Kenneth-A

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R32 GT-R GMG bfisk

FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)
R33 GT-R Deep marine blue
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple greg64


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Gun metal - Charles620
R32 GT-R Black - Charles620
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Speeddm
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Bellis GTR
R32 GTR Black - louis110

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R33 GT-R Black GTR-guy
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R32 GT-R Gunmetal danc
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey GlensR33
R32 GT-R Velvet Blue GlensR33
R32 GTR Silver Rob/Ray

R33 GTR Midnight Purple Rob/Ray

ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Cox

THE NETHERLANDS:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Serie 3 Sonic Silver Tinoush

R32 GT-R Gun Grey Wouter
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec Black. seagull
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R V-Spec conversion black Matze
R33 GT-R V-Spec dark grey pearl mhhforyou

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R Red Pearl Metallic madandy
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey - R32Crazy


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R Silver


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Black Pearl. Dani
R33 GT-R V-spec gunmetal grey. Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon
R32 GTR midnight purple I r32 midnight

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr
R34 GT-R V-Spec White MikeBNR34
SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple Brains
R33 GT-R Silver Iceager
R33 GT-R V-Spec Sparkling Silver .::TopSky::.
-------------------------------------------

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue (Custom) Tobie
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver -Sentra-r33
LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori


AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel
R33 GT-R V-SPEC PEARL GREY Aussie Godzilla


COSTA RICA
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Metal

MALAYSIA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec II nur. White. newbie

BURMAH
---------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Silver. Aryoneoo
R32 GTR Gun Grey. Aryoneoo
---------------------------------------------
JERSEY
r34-gtr black Kociek


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Sentra-gtr33;1752239]R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White /now exported to France
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666
R34 GTR V-Spec. Silver. Root
R34 GT-R White IanP

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super_clear_red Kango_V
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight purple LRP
R33 GT-R White Goghat
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple - SteffanChyzak
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Root
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Daniel Gray
R33 GTR Silver. MMT
R33 GT-R V-Spec Black John Sowden
R33 GT-R Drag Spec - Yellow. Ludders
R33 GT-R V-Spec QM1 White, MobileLPG
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue Big_jim
R33 GT-R Black T5syy 

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Top Secret Competizione-R .gunmetal. (godzilladom)
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler
R32 GT-R Pearl Black (90) satansbodyguard
R32 GT-R Silver (89) Blitzman
R32 GT -R Gun grey (92) Over the limit
R32 GT -R Gun Grey. Ludders
R32 GT-R Mitsibushi Fiji Blue, fourtoes
R32 GT-R Sparkling Silver, Kenneth-A

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R32 GT-R GMG bfisk

FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)
R33 GT-R Deep marine blue
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple greg64


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Gun metal - Charles620
R32 GT-R Black - Charles620
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Speeddm
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Bellis GTR
R32 GTR Black - louis110

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R33 GT-R Black GTR-guy
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R32 GT-R Gunmetal danc
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey GlensR33
R32 GT-R Velvet Blue GlensR33
R32 GTR Silver Rob/Ray

R33 GTR Midnight Purple Rob/Ray

ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Cox

THE NETHERLANDS:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Serie 3 Sonic Silver Tinoush

R32 GT-R Gun Grey Wouter
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec Black. seagull
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R V-Spec conversion black Matze
R33 GT-R V-Spec dark grey pearl mhhforyou
R33 GT-R V-Spec KN6 dark grey pearl andreasgtr

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R Red Pearl Metallic madandy
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey - R32Crazy


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R Silver


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Black Pearl. Dani
R33 GT-R V-spec gunmetal grey. Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon
R32 GTR midnight purple I r32 midnight

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr
R34 GT-R V-Spec White MikeBNR34
SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple Brains
R33 GT-R Silver Iceager
R33 GT-R V-Spec Sparkling Silver .::TopSky::.
-------------------------------------------

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue (Custom) Tobie
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver -Sentra-r33
LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori


AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel
R33 GT-R V-SPEC PEARL GREY Aussie Godzilla


COSTA RICA
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Metal

MALAYSIA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec II nur. White. newbie

BURMAH
---------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Silver. Aryoneoo
R32 GTR Gun Grey. Aryoneoo
---------------------------------------------
JERSEY
r34-gtr black Kociek


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Very out of date nowadays this list!


----------



## spekterg35 (Oct 27, 2015)

R32, Arizona, US. One of many here.


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

....


andreasgtr said:


> Sentra-gtr33;1752239]R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
> R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
> R34 GT-R White /now exported to France
> R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
> ...


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White /now exported to France
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666
R34 GTR V-Spec. Silver. Root
R34 GT-R White IanP
R34 GT-R Pearl white Goghat

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super_clear_red Kango_V
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight 
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple - SteffanChyzak
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Root
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Daniel Gray
R33 GTR Silver. MMT
R33 GT-R V-Spec Black John Sowden
R33 GT-R Drag Spec - Yellow. Ludders
R33 GT-R V-Spec QM1 White, MobileLPG
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue Big_jim
R33 GT-R Black T5syy 

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Top Secret Competizione-R .gunmetal. (godzilladom)
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler
R32 GT-R Pearl Black (90) satansbodyguard
R32 GT-R Silver (89) Blitzman
R32 GT -R Gun grey (92) Over the limit
R32 GT -R Gun Grey. Ludders
R32 GT-R Mitsibushi Fiji Blue, fourtoes
R32 GT-R Sparkling Silver, Kenneth-A

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R32 GT-R GMG bfisk

FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)
R33 GT-R Deep marine blue
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple greg64


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Gun metal - Charles620
R32 GT-R Black - Charles620
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Speeddm
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Bellis GTR
R32 GTR Black - louis110

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R33 GT-R Black GTR-guy
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R32 GT-R Gunmetal danc
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey GlensR33
R32 GT-R Velvet Blue GlensR33
R32 GTR Silver Rob/Ray

R33 GTR Midnight Purple Rob/Ray

ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Cox

THE NETHERLANDS:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Serie 3 Sonic Silver Tinoush

R32 GT-R Gun Grey Wouter
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec Black. seagull
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R V-Spec conversion black Matze
R33 GT-R V-Spec dark grey pearl mhhforyou
R33 GT-R V-Spec KN6 dark grey pearl andreasgtr

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R Red Pearl Metallic madandy
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey - R32Crazy


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R Silver


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Black Pearl. Dani
R33 GT-R V-spec gunmetal grey. Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon
R32 GTR midnight purple I r32 midnight

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr
R34 GT-R V-Spec White MikeBNR34
SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple Brains
R33 GT-R Silver Iceager
R33 GT-R V-Spec Sparkling Silver .::TopSky::.
-------------------------------------------

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue (Custom) Tobie
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver -Sentra-r33
LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori


AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel
R33 GT-R V-SPEC PEARL GREY Aussie Godzilla


COSTA RICA
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Metal

MALAYSIA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec II nur. White. newbie

BURMAH
---------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Silver. Aryoneoo
R32 GTR Gun Grey. Aryoneoo
---------------------------------------------
JERSEY
r34-gtr black Kociek


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White /now exported to France
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666
R34 GTR V-Spec. Silver. Root
R34 GT-R White IanP
R34 GT-R Pearl white Goghat

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super_clear_red Kango_V
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight 
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple - SteffanChyzak
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Root
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Daniel Gray
R33 GTR Silver. MMT
R33 GT-R V-Spec Black John Sowden
R33 GT-R Drag Spec - Yellow. Ludders
R33 GT-R V-Spec QM1 White, MobileLPG
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue Big_jim
R33 GT-R Black T5syy 

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Top Secret Competizione-R .gunmetal. (godzilladom)
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler
R32 GT-R Pearl Black (90) satansbodyguard
R32 GT-R Silver (89) Blitzman
R32 GT -R Gun grey (92) Over the limit
R32 GT -R Gun Grey. Ludders
R32 GT-R Mitsibushi Fiji Blue, fourtoes
R32 GT-R Sparkling Silver, Kenneth-A

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R32 GT-R GMG bfisk

FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)
R33 GT-R Deep marine blue
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple greg64


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Gun metal - Charles620
R32 GT-R Black - Charles620
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Speeddm
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Bellis GTR
R32 GTR Black - louis110

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R33 GT-R Black GTR-guy
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R32 GT-R Gunmetal danc
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey GlensR33
R32 GT-R Velvet Blue GlensR33
R32 GTR Silver Rob/Ray

R33 GTR Midnight Purple Rob/Ray

ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Cox

THE NETHERLANDS:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Serie 3 Sonic Silver Tinoush

R32 GT-R Gun Grey Wouter
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec Black. seagull
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R V-Spec conversion black Matze
R33 GT-R V-Spec dark grey pearl mhhforyou
R33 GT-R V-Spec KN6 dark grey pearl andreasgtr

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R Red Pearl Metallic madandy
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey - R32Crazy


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R Silver


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Black Pearl. Dani
R33 GT-R V-spec gunmetal grey. Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon
R32 GTR midnight purple I r32 midnight

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr
R34 GT-R V-Spec White MikeBNR34
R34 GT-R VSpecIINür Millennium Jade SkylineGTRCy

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple Brains
R33 GT-R Silver Iceager
R33 GT-R V-Spec Sparkling Silver .::TopSky::.
-------------------------------------------

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue (Custom) Tobie
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver -Sentra-r33
LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori


AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel
R33 GT-R V-SPEC PEARL GREY Aussie Godzilla


COSTA RICA
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Metal

MALAYSIA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec II nur. White. newbie

BURMAH
---------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Silver. Aryoneoo
R32 GTR Gun Grey. Aryoneoo
---------------------------------------------
JERSEY
r34-gtr black Kociek[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jamesjsy (Aug 25, 2015)

R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White /now exported to France
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666
R34 GTR V-Spec. Silver. Root
R34 GT-R White IanP
R34 GT-R Pearl white Goghat

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super_clear_red Kango_V
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight 
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple - SteffanChyzak
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Root
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Daniel Gray
R33 GTR Silver. MMT
R33 GT-R V-Spec Black John Sowden
R33 GT-R Drag Spec - Yellow. Ludders
R33 GT-R V-Spec QM1 White, MobileLPG
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue Big_jim
R33 GT-R Black T5syy 

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Top Secret Competizione-R .gunmetal. (godzilladom)
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler
R32 GT-R Pearl Black (90) satansbodyguard
R32 GT-R Silver (89) Blitzman
R32 GT -R Gun grey (92) Over the limit
R32 GT -R Gun Grey. Ludders
R32 GT-R Mitsibushi Fiji Blue, fourtoes
R32 GT-R Sparkling Silver, Kenneth-A

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R32 GT-R GMG bfisk

FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)
R33 GT-R Deep marine blue
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple greg64


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Gun metal - Charles620
R32 GT-R Black - Charles620
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Speeddm
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Bellis GTR
R32 GTR Black - louis110

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R33 GT-R Black GTR-guy
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R32 GT-R Gunmetal danc
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey GlensR33
R32 GT-R Velvet Blue GlensR33
R32 GTR Silver Rob/Ray

R33 GTR Midnight Purple Rob/Ray

ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Cox

THE NETHERLANDS:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Serie 3 Sonic Silver Tinoush

R32 GT-R Gun Grey Wouter
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec Black. seagull
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R V-Spec conversion black Matze
R33 GT-R V-Spec dark grey pearl mhhforyou
R33 GT-R V-Spec KN6 dark grey pearl andreasgtr

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R Red Pearl Metallic madandy
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey - R32Crazy


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R Silver


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Black Pearl. Dani
R33 GT-R V-spec gunmetal grey. Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon
R32 GTR midnight purple I r32 midnight

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr
R34 GT-R V-Spec White MikeBNR34
R34 GT-R VSpecIINür Millennium Jade SkylineGTRCy

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple Brains
R33 GT-R Silver Iceager
R33 GT-R V-Spec Sparkling Silver .::TopSky::.
-------------------------------------------

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue (Custom) Tobie
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver -Sentra-r33
LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori


AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel
R33 GT-R V-SPEC PEARL GREY Aussie Godzilla


COSTA RICA
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Metal

MALAYSIA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec II nur. White. newbie

BURMAH
---------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Silver. Aryoneoo
R32 GTR Gun Grey. Aryoneoo
---------------------------------------------
JERSEY
R33 GTR V-Spec White - Jamesjsy
R34-GTR black Kociek


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White /now exported to France
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666
R34 GTR V-Spec. Silver. Root
R34 GT-R White IanP
R34 GT-R Pearl white Goghat

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super_clear_red Kango_V
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight 
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple - SteffanChyzak
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Root
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Daniel Gray
R33 GTR Silver. MMT
R33 GT-R V-Spec Black John Sowden
R33 GT-R Drag Spec - Yellow. Ludders
R33 GT-R V-Spec QM1 White, MobileLPG
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue Big_jim
R33 GT-R Black T5syy
R33 GT-R Super Clear Red II DeanoGtr 

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Top Secret Competizione-R .gunmetal. (godzilladom)
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler
R32 GT-R Pearl Black (90) satansbodyguard
R32 GT-R Silver (89) Blitzman
R32 GT -R Gun grey (92) Over the limit
R32 GT -R Gun Grey. Ludders
R32 GT-R Mitsibushi Fiji Blue, fourtoes
R32 GT-R Sparkling Silver, Kenneth-A

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R32 GT-R GMG bfisk

FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)
R33 GT-R Deep marine blue
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple greg64


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Gun metal - Charles620
R32 GT-R Black - Charles620
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Speeddm
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Bellis GTR
R32 GTR Black - louis110

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R33 GT-R Black GTR-guy
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R32 GT-R Gunmetal danc
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey GlensR33
R32 GT-R Velvet Blue GlensR33
R32 GTR Silver Rob/Ray

R33 GTR Midnight Purple Rob/Ray

ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Cox

THE NETHERLANDS:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Serie 3 Sonic Silver Tinoush

R32 GT-R Gun Grey Wouter
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec Black. seagull
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R V-Spec conversion black Matze
R33 GT-R V-Spec dark grey pearl mhhforyou
R33 GT-R V-Spec KN6 dark grey pearl andreasgtr

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R Red Pearl Metallic madandy
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey - R32Crazy


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R Silver


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Black Pearl. Dani
R33 GT-R V-spec gunmetal grey. Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon
R32 GTR midnight purple I r32 midnight

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr
R34 GT-R V-Spec White MikeBNR34
R34 GT-R VSpecIINür Millennium Jade SkylineGTRCy

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple Brains
R33 GT-R Silver Iceager
R33 GT-R V-Spec Sparkling Silver .::TopSky::.
-------------------------------------------

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue (Custom) Tobie
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver -Sentra-r33
LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori


AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel
R33 GT-R V-SPEC PEARL GREY Aussie Godzilla


COSTA RICA
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Metal

MALAYSIA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec II nur. White. newbie

BURMAH
---------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Silver. Aryoneoo
R32 GTR Gun Grey. Aryoneoo
---------------------------------------------
JERSEY
R33 GTR V-Spec White - Jamesjsy
R34-GTR black Kociek


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

Yes.
In my dreams


----------



## Otacon (Feb 24, 2016)

R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White /now exported to France
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666
R34 GTR V-Spec. Silver. Root
R34 GT-R White IanP
R34 GT-R Pearl white Goghat

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super_clear_red Kango_V
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight 
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple - SteffanChyzak
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Root
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Daniel Gray
R33 GTR Silver. MMT
R33 GT-R V-Spec Black John Sowden
R33 GT-R Drag Spec - Yellow. Ludders
R33 GT-R V-Spec QM1 White, MobileLPG
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue Big_jim
R33 GT-R Black T5syy
R33 GT-R Super Clear Red II DeanoGtr 

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Top Secret Competizione-R .gunmetal. (godzilladom)
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler
R32 GT-R Pearl Black (90) satansbodyguard
R32 GT-R Silver (89) Blitzman
R32 GT -R Gun grey (92) Over the limit
R32 GT -R Gun Grey. Ludders
R32 GT-R Mitsibushi Fiji Blue, fourtoes
R32 GT-R Sparkling Silver, Kenneth-A

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R32 GT-R GMG bfisk

FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)
R33 GT-R Deep marine blue
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple greg64


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Gun metal - Charles620
R32 GT-R Black - Charles620
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Speeddm
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Bellis GTR
R32 GTR Black - louis110

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R33 GT-R Black GTR-guy
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R32 GT-R Gunmetal danc
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey GlensR33
R32 GT-R Velvet Blue GlensR33
R32 GTR Silver Rob/Ray

R33 GTR Midnight Purple Rob/Ray

ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Cox

THE NETHERLANDS:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Serie 3 Sonic Silver Tinoush

R32 GT-R Gun Grey Wouter
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec Black. seagull
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R V-Spec conversion black Matze
R33 GT-R V-Spec dark grey pearl mhhforyou
R33 GT-R V-Spec KN6 dark grey pearl andreasgtr

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R Red Pearl Metallic madandy
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey - R32Crazy


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R Silver


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Black Pearl. Dani
R33 GT-R V-spec gunmetal grey. Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon
R32 GTR midnight purple I r32 midnight

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr
R34 GT-R V-Spec White MikeBNR34
R34 GT-R VSpecIINür Millennium Jade SkylineGTRCy

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple Brains
R33 GT-R Silver Iceager
R33 GT-R V-Spec Sparkling Silver .::TopSky::.
-------------------------------------------

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue (Custom) Tobie
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver -Sentra-r33
LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori


AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel
R33 GT-R V-SPEC PEARL GREY Aussie Godzilla


COSTA RICA
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Metal

MALAYSIA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec II nur. White. newbie
R34 GTR V-Spec. Bayside Blue. Otacon

BURMAH
---------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Silver. Aryoneoo
R32 GTR Gun Grey. Aryoneoo
---------------------------------------------
JERSEY
R33 GTR V-Spec White - Jamesjsy
R34-GTR black Kociek


----------



## SlinkyDog (Oct 8, 2016)

R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White /now exported to France
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666
R34 GTR V-Spec. Silver. Root
R34 GT-R White IanP
R34 GT-R Pearl white Goghat

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super_clear_red Kango_V
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight 
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple - SteffanChyzak
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Root
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Daniel Gray
R33 GTR Silver. MMT
R33 GT-R V-Spec Black John Sowden
R33 GT-R Drag Spec - Yellow. Ludders
R33 GT-R V-Spec QM1 White, MobileLPG
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue Big_jim
R33 GT-R Black T5syy
R33 GT-R Super Clear Red II DeanoGtr 
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple SlinkyDog

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Top Secret Competizione-R .gunmetal. (godzilladom)
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler
R32 GT-R Pearl Black (90) satansbodyguard
R32 GT-R Silver (89) Blitzman
R32 GT -R Gun grey (92) Over the limit
R32 GT -R Gun Grey. Ludders
R32 GT-R Mitsibushi Fiji Blue, fourtoes
R32 GT-R Sparkling Silver, Kenneth-A

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK

R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK

R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R32 GT-R GMG bfisk

FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)
R33 GT-R Deep marine blue
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple greg64


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Gun metal - Charles620
R32 GT-R Black - Charles620
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Speeddm
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Bellis GTR
R32 GTR Black - louis110

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R33 GT-R Black GTR-guy
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*

R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R32 GT-R Gunmetal danc
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey GlensR33
R32 GT-R Velvet Blue GlensR33
R32 GTR Silver Rob/Ray

R33 GTR Midnight Purple Rob/Ray

ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Cox

THE NETHERLANDS:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Serie 3 Sonic Silver Tinoush

R32 GT-R Gun Grey Wouter
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec Black. seagull
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart

R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R V-Spec conversion black Matze
R33 GT-R V-Spec dark grey pearl mhhforyou
R33 GT-R V-Spec KN6 dark grey pearl andreasgtr

R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman

R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport

R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R Red Pearl Metallic madandy
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey - R32Crazy


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R Silver


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Black Pearl. Dani
R33 GT-R V-spec gunmetal grey. Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon
R32 GTR midnight purple I r32 midnight

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr
R34 GT-R V-Spec White MikeBNR34
R34 GT-R VSpecIINür Millennium Jade SkylineGTRCy

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple Brains
R33 GT-R Silver Iceager
R33 GT-R V-Spec Sparkling Silver .::TopSky::.
-------------------------------------------

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue (Custom) Tobie
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver -Sentra-r33
LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori


AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel
R33 GT-R V-SPEC PEARL GREY Aussie Godzilla


COSTA RICA
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Metal

MALAYSIA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec II nur. White. newbie
R34 GTR V-Spec. Bayside Blue. Otacon

BURMAH
---------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Silver. Aryoneoo
R32 GTR Gun Grey. Aryoneoo
---------------------------------------------
JERSEY
R33 GTR V-Spec White - Jamesjsy
R34-GTR black Kociek


----------



## Spiidfriik (Sep 9, 2015)

R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White /now exported to France
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666
R34 GTR V-Spec. Silver. Root
R34 GT-R White IanP
R34 GT-R Pearl white Goghat

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super_clear_red Kango_V
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight 
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple - SteffanChyzak
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Root
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Daniel Gray
R33 GTR Silver. MMT
R33 GT-R V-Spec Black John Sowden
R33 GT-R Drag Spec - Yellow. Ludders
R33 GT-R V-Spec QM1 White, MobileLPG
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue Big_jim
R33 GT-R Black T5syy
R33 GT-R Super Clear Red II DeanoGtr 
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple SlinkyDog

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Top Secret Competizione-R .gunmetal. (godzilladom)
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler
R32 GT-R Pearl Black (90) satansbodyguard
R32 GT-R Silver (89) Blitzman
R32 GT -R Gun grey (92) Over the limit
R32 GT -R Gun Grey. Ludders
R32 GT-R Mitsibushi Fiji Blue, fourtoes
R32 GT-R Sparkling Silver, Kenneth-A

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK
R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R32 GT-R GMG bfisk

FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)
R33 GT-R Deep marine blue
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple greg64


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Gun metal - Charles620
R32 GT-R Black - Charles620
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Speeddm
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Bellis GTR
R32 GTR Black - louis110

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R33 GT-R Black GTR-guy
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*
R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R32 GT-R Gunmetal danc
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey GlensR33
R32 GT-R Velvet Blue GlensR33
R32 GTR Silver Rob/Ray
R33 GTR Midnight Purple Rob/Ray

ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Cox

THE NETHERLANDS:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Serie 3 Sonic Silver Tinoush
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Wouter
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR

BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec Black. seagull
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3

GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R V-Spec conversion black Matze
R33 GT-R V-Spec dark grey pearl mhhforyou
R33 GT-R V-Spec KN6 dark grey pearl andreasgtr
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White

AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR

NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR

NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman
R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R Red Pearl Metallic madandy
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey - R32Crazy

CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq

UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R Silver

PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol

SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Black Pearl. Dani
R33 GT-R V-spec gunmetal grey. Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon
R32 GTR midnight purple I r32 midnight

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr
R34 GT-R V-Spec White MikeBNR34
R34 GT-R VSpecIINür Millennium Jade SkylineGTRCy

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple Brains
R33 GT-R Silver Iceager
R33 GT-R V-Spec Sparkling Silver .::TopSky::.
R33 GT-R Silver Spiidfriik 

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69

DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue (Custom) Tobie
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver -Sentra-r33

LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori

AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel
R33 GT-R V-SPEC PEARL GREY Aussie Godzilla

COSTA RICA
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Metal

MALAYSIA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec II nur. White. newbie
R34 GTR V-Spec. Bayside Blue. Otacon

BURMAH
---------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Silver. Aryoneoo
R32 GTR Gun Grey. Aryoneoo

JERSEY
---------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-Spec White - Jamesjsy
R34-GTR black Kociek


----------



## DomH. (Jul 7, 2016)

R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White /now exported to France
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666
R34 GTR V-Spec. Silver. Root
R34 GT-R White IanP
R34 GT-R Pearl white Goghat

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super_clear_red Kango_V
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple - SteffanChyzak
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Root
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Daniel Gray
R33 GTR Silver. MMT
R33 GT-R V-Spec Black John Sowden
R33 GT-R Drag Spec - Yellow. Ludders
R33 GT-R V-Spec QM1 White, MobileLPG
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue Big_jim
R33 GT-R Black T5syy
R33 GT-R Super Clear Red II DeanoGtr
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple SlinkyDog

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Top Secret Competizione-R .gunmetal. (godzilladom)
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler
R32 GT-R Pearl Black (90) satansbodyguard
R32 GT-R Silver (89) Blitzman
R32 GT -R Gun grey (92) Over the limit
R32 GT -R Gun Grey. Ludders
R32 GT-R Mitsibushi Fiji Blue, fourtoes
R32 GT-R Sparkling Silver, Kenneth-A
R32 GTR 1992 Gun Grey - DomH.

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK
R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R32 GT-R GMG bfisk

FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)
R33 GT-R Deep marine blue
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple greg64


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Gun metal - Charles620
R32 GT-R Black - Charles620
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Speeddm
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Bellis GTR
R32 GTR Black - louis110

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R33 GT-R Black GTR-guy
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*
R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R32 GT-R Gunmetal danc
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey GlensR33
R32 GT-R Velvet Blue GlensR33
R32 GTR Silver Rob/Ray
R33 GTR Midnight Purple Rob/Ray

ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Cox

THE NETHERLANDS:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Serie 3 Sonic Silver Tinoush
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Wouter
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR

BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec Black. seagull
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3

GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R V-Spec conversion black Matze
R33 GT-R V-Spec dark grey pearl mhhforyou
R33 GT-R V-Spec KN6 dark grey pearl andreasgtr
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G

HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White

AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR

NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR

NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman
R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R Red Pearl Metallic madandy
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey - R32Crazy

CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq

UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R Silver

PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol

SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Black Pearl. Dani
R33 GT-R V-spec gunmetal grey. Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon
R32 GTR midnight purple I r32 midnight

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr
R34 GT-R V-Spec White MikeBNR34
R34 GT-R VSpecIINür Millennium Jade SkylineGTRCy

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple Brains
R33 GT-R Silver Iceager
R33 GT-R V-Spec Sparkling Silver .::TopSky::.
R33 GT-R Silver Spiidfriik

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69

DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue (Custom) Tobie
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver -Sentra-r33

LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori

AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel
R33 GT-R V-SPEC PEARL GREY Aussie Godzilla

COSTA RICA
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Metal

MALAYSIA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec II nur. White. newbie
R34 GTR V-Spec. Bayside Blue. Otacon

BURMAH
---------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Silver. Aryoneoo
R32 GTR Gun Grey. Aryoneoo

JERSEY
---------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-Spec White - Jamesjsy
R34-GTR black Kociek


----------



## Gottzilla (Nov 25, 2015)

R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White /now exported to France
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666
R34 GTR V-Spec. Silver. Root
R34 GT-R White IanP
R34 GT-R Pearl white Goghat

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super_clear_red Kango_V
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple - SteffanChyzak
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Root
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Daniel Gray
R33 GTR Silver. MMT
R33 GT-R V-Spec Black John Sowden
R33 GT-R Drag Spec - Yellow. Ludders
R33 GT-R V-Spec QM1 White, MobileLPG
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue Big_jim
R33 GT-R Black T5syy
R33 GT-R Super Clear Red II DeanoGtr
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple SlinkyDog

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Top Secret Competizione-R .gunmetal. (godzilladom)
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler
R32 GT-R Pearl Black (90) satansbodyguard
R32 GT-R Silver (89) Blitzman
R32 GT -R Gun grey (92) Over the limit
R32 GT -R Gun Grey. Ludders
R32 GT-R Mitsibushi Fiji Blue, fourtoes
R32 GT-R Sparkling Silver, Kenneth-A
R32 GTR 1992 Gun Grey - DomH.

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK
R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R32 GT-R GMG bfisk

FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)
R33 GT-R Deep marine blue
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple greg64


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Gun metal - Charles620
R32 GT-R Black - Charles620
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Speeddm
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Bellis GTR
R32 GTR Black - louis110

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R33 GT-R Black GTR-guy
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*
R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R32 GT-R Gunmetal danc
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey GlensR33
R32 GT-R Velvet Blue GlensR33
R32 GTR Silver Rob/Ray
R33 GTR Midnight Purple Rob/Ray

ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Cox

THE NETHERLANDS:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Serie 3 Sonic Silver Tinoush
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Wouter
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR

BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec Black. seagull
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3

GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R V-Spec conversion black Matze
R33 GT-R V-Spec dark grey pearl mhhforyou
R33 GT-R V-Spec KN6 dark grey pearl andreasgtr
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R White Gottzilla
HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White

AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR

NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR

NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman
R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R Red Pearl Metallic madandy
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey - R32Crazy

CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq

UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R Silver

PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol

SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Black Pearl. Dani
R33 GT-R V-spec gunmetal grey. Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon
R32 GTR midnight purple I r32 midnight

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr
R34 GT-R V-Spec White MikeBNR34
R34 GT-R VSpecIINür Millennium Jade SkylineGTRCy

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple Brains
R33 GT-R Silver Iceager
R33 GT-R V-Spec Sparkling Silver .::TopSky::.
R33 GT-R Silver Spiidfriik

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69

DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue (Custom) Tobie
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver -Sentra-r33

LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori

AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel
R33 GT-R V-SPEC PEARL GREY Aussie Godzilla

COSTA RICA
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Metal

MALAYSIA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec II nur. White. newbie
R34 GTR V-Spec. Bayside Blue. Otacon

BURMAH
---------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Silver. Aryoneoo
R32 GTR Gun Grey. Aryoneoo

JERSEY
---------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-Spec White - Jamesjsy
R34-GTR black Kociek
Like


----------



## Yvo (Dec 24, 2015)

R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White /now exported to France
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666
R34 GTR V-Spec. Silver. Root
R34 GT-R White IanP
R34 GT-R Pearl white Goghat

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super_clear_red Kango_V
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple - SteffanChyzak
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Root
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Daniel Gray
R33 GTR Silver. MMT
R33 GT-R V-Spec Black John Sowden
R33 GT-R Drag Spec - Yellow. Ludders
R33 GT-R V-Spec QM1 White, MobileLPG
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue Big_jim
R33 GT-R Black T5syy
R33 GT-R Super Clear Red II DeanoGtr
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple SlinkyDog

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Top Secret Competizione-R .gunmetal. (godzilladom)
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler
R32 GT-R Pearl Black (90) satansbodyguard
R32 GT-R Silver (89) Blitzman
R32 GT -R Gun grey (92) Over the limit
R32 GT -R Gun Grey. Ludders
R32 GT-R Mitsibushi Fiji Blue, fourtoes
R32 GT-R Sparkling Silver, Kenneth-A
R32 GTR 1992 Gun Grey - DomH.

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK
R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R32 GT-R GMG bfisk

FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)
R33 GT-R Deep marine blue
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple greg64


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Gun metal - Charles620
R32 GT-R Black - Charles620
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Speeddm
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Bellis GTR
R32 GTR Black - louis110

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R33 GT-R Black GTR-guy
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*
R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R32 GT-R Gunmetal danc
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey GlensR33
R32 GT-R Velvet Blue GlensR33
R32 GTR Silver Rob/Ray
R33 GTR Midnight Purple Rob/Ray

ITALY
------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Cox

THE NETHERLANDS:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Serie 3 Sonic Silver Tinoush
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Wouter
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR

BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec Black. seagull
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3

GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R V-Spec conversion black Matze
R33 GT-R V-Spec dark grey pearl mhhforyou
R33 GT-R V-Spec KN6 dark grey pearl andreasgtr
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R White Gottzilla
HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White

AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR

NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR

NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman
R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R Red Pearl Metallic madandy
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey - R32Crazy

CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq

UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R Silver

PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol

SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Black Pearl. Dani
R33 GT-R V-spec gunmetal grey. Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon
R32 GTR midnight purple I r32 midnight

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr
R34 GT-R V-Spec White MikeBNR34
R34 GT-R VSpecIINür Millennium Jade SkylineGTRCy

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple Brains
R33 GT-R Silver Iceager
R33 GT-R V-Spec Sparkling Silver .::TopSky::.
R33 GT-R Silver Spiidfriik

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69

DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue (Custom) Tobie
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver -Sentra-r33

LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori
R34 GT-R V-SPEC MP

AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel
R33 GT-R V-SPEC PEARL GREY Aussie Godzilla

COSTA RICA
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Metal

MALAYSIA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec II nur. White. newbie
R34 GTR V-Spec. Bayside Blue. Otacon

BURMAH
---------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Silver. Aryoneoo
R32 GTR Gun Grey. Aryoneoo

JERSEY
---------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-Spec White - Jamesjsy
R34-GTR black Kociek
Like


----------



## Jgtr33 (Aug 27, 2016)

Hi I own a black R33 GTR and I am in Italy.


----------



## gtrnewbb (Nov 12, 2016)

r33 gtr in west yorkshire


----------



## BNR34Zed (Oct 7, 2012)

R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White /now exported to France
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666
R34 GTR V-Spec. Silver. Root
R34 GT-R White IanP
R34 GT-R Pearl white Goghat

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super_clear_red Kango_V
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple - SteffanChyzak
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Root
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Daniel Gray
R33 GTR Silver. MMT
R33 GT-R V-Spec Black John Sowden
R33 GT-R Drag Spec - Yellow. Ludders
R33 GT-R V-Spec QM1 White, MobileLPG
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue Big_jim
R33 GT-R Black T5syy
R33 GT-R Super Clear Red II DeanoGtr
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple SlinkyDog

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Top Secret Competizione-R .gunmetal. (godzilladom)
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler
R32 GT-R Pearl Black (90) satansbodyguard
R32 GT-R Silver (89) Blitzman
R32 GT -R Gun grey (92) Over the limit
R32 GT -R Gun Grey. Ludders
R32 GT-R Mitsibushi Fiji Blue, fourtoes
R32 GT-R Sparkling Silver, Kenneth-A
R32 GTR 1992 Gun Grey - DomH.

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK
R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R32 GT-R GMG bfisk

FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)
R33 GT-R Deep marine blue
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple greg64


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Gun metal - Charles620
R32 GT-R Black - Charles620
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Speeddm
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Bellis GTR
R32 GTR Black - louis110

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R33 GT-R Black GTR-guy
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*
R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R32 GT-R Gunmetal danc
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey GlensR33
R32 GT-R Velvet Blue GlensR33
R32 GTR Silver Rob/Ray
R33 GTR Midnight Purple Rob/Ray

ITALY
------------------------------------------

R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Cox
R33 GT-R QM1 White *BNR34Zed*

THE NETHERLANDS:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Serie 3 Sonic Silver Tinoush
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Wouter
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR

BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec Black. seagull
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3

GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R V-Spec conversion black Matze
R33 GT-R V-Spec dark grey pearl mhhforyou
R33 GT-R V-Spec KN6 dark grey pearl andreasgtr
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R White Gottzilla
HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White

AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR

NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR

NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman
R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R Red Pearl Metallic madandy
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey - R32Crazy

CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq

UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R Silver

PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol

SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Black Pearl. Dani
R33 GT-R V-spec gunmetal grey. Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon
R32 GTR midnight purple I r32 midnight

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr
R34 GT-R V-Spec White MikeBNR34
R34 GT-R VSpecIINür Millennium Jade SkylineGTRCy

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple Brains
R33 GT-R Silver Iceager
R33 GT-R V-Spec Sparkling Silver .::TopSky::.
R33 GT-R Silver Spiidfriik

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69

DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue (Custom) Tobie
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver -Sentra-r33

LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori
R34 GT-R V-SPEC MP

AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel
R33 GT-R V-SPEC PEARL GREY Aussie Godzilla

COSTA RICA
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Metal

MALAYSIA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec II nur. White. newbie
R34 GTR V-Spec. Bayside Blue. Otacon

BURMAH
---------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Silver. Aryoneoo
R32 GTR Gun Grey. Aryoneoo

JERSEY
---------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-Spec White - Jamesjsy
R34-GTR black Kociek


----------



## daveym_sir (Nov 14, 2016)

33 cork ireland


----------



## Mätsi (Jan 27, 2016)

Gunmetal (KH2) R32 gt-r in Finland


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White /now exported to France
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666
R34 GTR V-Spec. Silver. Root
R34 GT-R White IanP
R34 GT-R Pearl white Goghat

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super_clear_red Kango_V
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple - SteffanChyzak
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Root
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Daniel Gray
R33 GTR Silver. MMT
R33 GT-R V-Spec Black John Sowden
R33 GT-R Drag Spec - Yellow. Ludders
R33 GT-R V-Spec QM1 White, MobileLPG
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue Big_jim
R33 GT-R Black T5syy
R33 GT-R Super Clear Red II DeanoGtr
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple SlinkyDog
R33 GT-R White - ms33

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Top Secret Competizione-R .gunmetal. (godzilladom)
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler
R32 GT-R Pearl Black (90) satansbodyguard
R32 GT-R Silver (89) Blitzman
R32 GT -R Gun grey (92) Over the limit
R32 GT -R Gun Grey. Ludders
R32 GT-R Mitsibushi Fiji Blue, fourtoes
R32 GT-R Sparkling Silver, Kenneth-A
R32 GTR 1992 Gun Grey - DomH.

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK
R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R32 GT-R GMG bfisk

FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)
R33 GT-R Deep marine blue
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple greg64


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Gun metal - Charles620
R32 GT-R Black - Charles620
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Speeddm
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Bellis GTR
R32 GTR Black - louis110

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R33 GT-R Black GTR-guy
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*
R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R32 GT-R Gunmetal danc
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey GlensR33
R32 GT-R Velvet Blue GlensR33
R32 GTR Silver Rob/Ray
R33 GTR Midnight Purple Rob/Ray

ITALY
------------------------------------------

R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Cox
R33 GT-R QM1 White BNR34Zed

THE NETHERLANDS:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Serie 3 Sonic Silver Tinoush
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Wouter
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR

BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec Black. seagull
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3

GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R V-Spec conversion black Matze
R33 GT-R V-Spec dark grey pearl mhhforyou
R33 GT-R V-Spec KN6 dark grey pearl andreasgtr
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R White Gottzilla
HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White

AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR

NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR

NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman
R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R Red Pearl Metallic madandy
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey - R32Crazy

CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq

UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R Silver

PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol

SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Black Pearl. Dani
R33 GT-R V-spec gunmetal grey. Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon
R32 GTR midnight purple I r32 midnight

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr
R34 GT-R V-Spec White MikeBNR34
R34 GT-R VSpecIINür Millennium Jade SkylineGTRCy

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple Brains
R33 GT-R Silver Iceager
R33 GT-R V-Spec Sparkling Silver .::TopSky::.
R33 GT-R Silver Spiidfriik

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69

DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue (Custom) Tobie
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver -Sentra-r33

LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori
R34 GT-R V-SPEC MP

AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel
R33 GT-R V-SPEC PEARL GREY Aussie Godzilla

COSTA RICA
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Metal

MALAYSIA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec II nur. White. newbie
R34 GTR V-Spec. Bayside Blue. Otacon

BURMAH
---------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Silver. Aryoneoo
R32 GTR Gun Grey. Aryoneoo

JERSEY
---------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-Spec White - Jamesjsy
R34-GTR black Kociek
Like
__________________
BNR34Zed is offline Report Post


----------



## PR-34 (Nov 5, 2017)

UK
-----------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White /now exported to France
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Silver. Root
R34 GT-R White IanP
R34 GT-R Pearl white Goghat

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super_clear_red Kango_V
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple - SteffanChyzak
R33 GT-R Midnight purple. Root
R33 GT-R Midnight purple. Daniel Gray
R33 GT-R Silver. MMT
R33 GT-R V-Spec Black John Sowden
R33 GT-R Drag Spec - Yellow. Ludders
R33 GT-R V-Spec QM1 White, MobileLPG
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue Big_jim
R33 GT-R Black T5syy
R33 GT-R Super Clear Red II DeanoGtr
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple SlinkyDog
R33 GT-R White - ms33

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Top Secret Competizione-R .gunmetal. (godzilladom)
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler
R32 GT-R Pearl Black (90) satansbodyguard
R32 GT-R Silver (89) Blitzman
R32 GT-R Gun grey (92) Over the limit
R32 GT-R Gun Grey. Ludders
R32 GT-R Mitsibushi Fiji Blue, fourtoes
R32 GT-R Sparkling Silver, Kenneth-A
R32 GT-R 1992 Gun Grey - DomH.


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK
R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R32 GT-R GMG bfisk


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)
R33 GT-R Deep marine blue
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple greg64


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Gun metal - Charles620
R32 GT-R Black - Charles620
R32 GT-R Bayside blue. Speeddm
R32 GT-R Bayside blue. Bellis GTR
R32 GT-R Black - louis110


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R33 GT-R Black GTR-guy
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*
R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R32 GT-R Gunmetal danc
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey GlensR33
R32 GT-R Velvet Blue GlensR33
R32 GT-R Silver Rob/Ray
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Rob/Ray


ITALY
------------------------------------------

R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Cox
R33 GT-R QM1 White BNR34Zed


THE NETHERLANDS:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Serie 3 Sonic Silver Tinoush
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Wouter
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black. seagull
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R V-Spec conversion black Matze
R33 GT-R V-Spec dark grey pearl mhhforyou
R33 GT-R V-Spec KN6 dark grey pearl andreasgtr
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R White Gottzilla


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman
R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R Red Pearl Metallic madandy
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey - R32Crazy


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R Silver


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Black Pearl. Dani
R33 GT-R V-spec gunmetal grey. Dani
R32 GT-R silver HPT_simon
R32 GT-R white HPT_simon
R32 GT-R midnight purple I r32 midnight


CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr
R34 GT-R V-Spec White MikeBNR34
R34 GT-R VSpecIINür Millennium Jade SkylineGTRCy


SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple Brains
R33 GT-R Silver Iceager
R33 GT-R V-Spec Sparkling Silver .::TopSky::.
R33 GT-R Silver Spiidfriik


SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69
R34 GT-R (Serie 2) Bayside Blue PR-34


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White


DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500


SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue (Custom) Tobie
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver -Sentra-r33


LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori
R34 GT-R V-SPEC MP


AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel
R33 GT-R V-SPEC PEARL GREY Aussie Godzilla


COSTA RICA
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Metal


MALAYSIA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II nur. White. newbie
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. Otacon


BURMAH
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Silver. Aryoneoo
R32 GT-R Gun Grey. Aryoneoo


JERSEY
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White - Jamesjsy
R34-GT-R black Kociek


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

I thought Mattysupra sold his S1?...and regrettably too


----------



## dippa (Mar 8, 2007)

*r34 gtr v spec 2 white 100% stock uk midlands *


----------



## ridge_racer (Jun 17, 2003)

R32 GTR in Somerset...


----------



## Dylan Is Broke (Jul 20, 2015)

UK
-----------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White /now exported to France
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Silver. Root
R34 GT-R White IanP
R34 GT-R Pearl white Goghat

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super_clear_red Kango_V
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple - SteffanChyzak
R33 GT-R Midnight purple. Root
R33 GT-R Midnight purple. Daniel Gray
R33 GT-R Silver. MMT
R33 GT-R V-Spec Black John Sowden
R33 GT-R Drag Spec - Yellow. Ludders
R33 GT-R V-Spec QM1 White, MobileLPG
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue Big_jim
R33 GT-R Black T5syy
R33 GT-R Super Clear Red II DeanoGtr
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple SlinkyDog
R33 GT-R White - ms33

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Top Secret Competizione-R .gunmetal. (godzilladom)
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler
R32 GT-R Pearl Black (90) satansbodyguard
R32 GT-R Silver (89) Blitzman
R32 GT-R Gun grey (92) Over the limit
R32 GT-R Gun Grey. Ludders
R32 GT-R Mitsibushi Fiji Blue, fourtoes
R32 GT-R Sparkling Silver, Kenneth-A
R32 GT-R 1992 Gun Grey - DomH.


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK
R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R32 GT-R GMG bfisk


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)
R33 GT-R Deep marine blue
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple greg64


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Gun metal - Charles620
R32 GT-R Black - Charles620
R32 GT-R Bayside blue. Speeddm
R32 GT-R Bayside blue. Bellis GTR
R32 GT-R Black - louis110


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R33 GT-R Black GTR-guy
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*
R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R32 GT-R Gunmetal danc
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey GlensR33
R32 GT-R Velvet Blue GlensR33
R32 GT-R Silver Rob/Ray
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Rob/Ray


ITALY
------------------------------------------

R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Cox
R33 GT-R QM1 White BNR34Zed


THE NETHERLANDS:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Serie 3 Sonic Silver Tinoush
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Wouter
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black. seagull
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R V-Spec conversion black Matze
R33 GT-R V-Spec dark grey pearl mhhforyou
R33 GT-R V-Spec KN6 dark grey pearl andreasgtr
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R White Gottzilla


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman
R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R Red Pearl Metallic madandy
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey - R32Crazy


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R Silver
R32 GT-R Black


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Black Pearl. Dani
R33 GT-R V-spec gunmetal grey. Dani
R32 GT-R silver HPT_simon
R32 GT-R white HPT_simon
R32 GT-R midnight purple I r32 midnight


CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr
R34 GT-R V-Spec White MikeBNR34
R34 GT-R VSpecIINür Millennium Jade SkylineGTRCy


SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple Brains
R33 GT-R Silver Iceager
R33 GT-R V-Spec Sparkling Silver .::TopSky::.
R33 GT-R Silver Spiidfriik


SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69
R34 GT-R (Serie 2) Bayside Blue PR-34


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White


DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500


SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue (Custom) Tobie
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver -Sentra-r33


LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori
R34 GT-R V-SPEC MP


AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel
R33 GT-R V-SPEC PEARL GREY Aussie Godzilla


COSTA RICA
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Metal


MALAYSIA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II nur. White. newbie
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. Otacon


BURMAH
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Silver. Aryoneoo
R32 GT-R Gun Grey. Aryoneoo


JERSEY
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White - Jamesjsy
R34-GT-R black Kociek


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

This list is very out of date!


----------



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

UK
-----------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White /now exported to France
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Silver. Root
R34 GT-R White IanP
R34 GT-R Pearl white Goghat
R34 GT-R M-Spec White Pearl WUZ

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super_clear_red Kango_V
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple - SteffanChyzak
R33 GT-R Midnight purple. Root
R33 GT-R Midnight purple. Daniel Gray
R33 GT-R Silver. MMT
R33 GT-R V-Spec Black John Sowden
R33 GT-R Drag Spec - Yellow. Ludders
R33 GT-R V-Spec QM1 White, MobileLPG
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue Big_jim
R33 GT-R Black T5syy
R33 GT-R Super Clear Red II DeanoGtr
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple SlinkyDog
R33 GT-R White - ms33

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Top Secret Competizione-R .gunmetal. (godzilladom)
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler
R32 GT-R Pearl Black (90) satansbodyguard
R32 GT-R Silver (89) Blitzman
R32 GT-R Gun grey (92) Over the limit
R32 GT-R Gun Grey. Ludders
R32 GT-R Mitsibushi Fiji Blue, fourtoes
R32 GT-R Sparkling Silver, Kenneth-A
R32 GT-R 1992 Gun Grey - DomH.


SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK
R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R32 GT-R GMG bfisk


FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)
R33 GT-R Deep marine blue
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple greg64


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Gun metal - Charles620
R32 GT-R Black - Charles620
R32 GT-R Bayside blue. Speeddm
R32 GT-R Bayside blue. Bellis GTR
R32 GT-R Black - louis110


GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev


JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R33 GT-R Black GTR-guy
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp


IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*
R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R32 GT-R Gunmetal danc
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey GlensR33
R32 GT-R Velvet Blue GlensR33
R32 GT-R Silver Rob/Ray
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Rob/Ray


ITALY
------------------------------------------

R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Cox
R33 GT-R QM1 White BNR34Zed


THE NETHERLANDS:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Serie 3 Sonic Silver Tinoush
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Wouter
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR


BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black. seagull
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3


GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R V-Spec conversion black Matze
R33 GT-R V-Spec dark grey pearl mhhforyou
R33 GT-R V-Spec KN6 dark grey pearl andreasgtr
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R White Gottzilla


HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White


AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR


NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR


NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman
R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R Red Pearl Metallic madandy
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey - R32Crazy


CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq


UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R Silver
R32 GT-R Black


PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol


SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Black Pearl. Dani
R33 GT-R V-spec gunmetal grey. Dani
R32 GT-R silver HPT_simon
R32 GT-R white HPT_simon
R32 GT-R midnight purple I r32 midnight


CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr
R34 GT-R V-Spec White MikeBNR34
R34 GT-R VSpecIINür Millennium Jade SkylineGTRCy


SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple Brains
R33 GT-R Silver Iceager
R33 GT-R V-Spec Sparkling Silver .::TopSky::.
R33 GT-R Silver Spiidfriik


SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69
R34 GT-R (Serie 2) Bayside Blue PR-34


DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White


DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500


SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue (Custom) Tobie
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver -Sentra-r33


LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori
R34 GT-R V-SPEC MP


AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel
R33 GT-R V-SPEC PEARL GREY Aussie Godzilla


COSTA RICA
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Metal


MALAYSIA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II nur. White. newbie
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. Otacon


BURMAH
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Silver. Aryoneoo
R32 GT-R Gun Grey. Aryoneoo


JERSEY
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White - Jamesjsy
R34-GT-R black Kociek


----------



## Traill69 (Sep 20, 2016)

UK r32 gtr gunmetal grey traill69


----------



## Pitbull33 (Jul 7, 2015)

R33 GTR Silver UK


----------



## GTRav (Oct 14, 2018)

Norway r32 gtr gunmetal grey GTRav


----------



## Cris_ (Dec 22, 2018)

white 1995 gtr r33 north west uk


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

Cris_ said:


> white 1995 gtr r33 north west uk


Which bit?


----------



## Cris_ (Dec 22, 2018)

[redacted] said:


> Which bit?


chester


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

Cris_ said:


> chester


Ah..not the real north west then :chuckle:


----------



## Cris_ (Dec 22, 2018)

[redacted] said:


> Ah..not the real north west then :chuckle:


:chuckle:

i suppose not, most people think chester is north wales! (it isn't)


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Cris_ said:


> *most people think chester is north wales! (it isn't)*


No, Not if you are Welsh ya don't!:chuckle:


----------



## chris gtr bnr32 (Apr 16, 2008)

HI, i have a 97 spec 3 R33 GTR and i'm from belgium


----------



## Mike-998 (Aug 22, 2016)

I've got a R32 in west London, I've seen another KH2 one around but not much else!


----------



## Shawn (Mar 7, 2017)

Hello guys,

Japan
R34 Vspec Bayside Blue
R33 Silver


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

R34 GT-R KV2 Silver .roadrunner 


BNR34Zed said:


> R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
> R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
> R34 GT-R White /now exported to France
> R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
> ...


----------



## Evosnipe (Jul 31, 2016)

R34 GT-R V-SPEC S1 Black Mattysupra
R34 GT-R V-Spec yellow tonigmr2
R34 GT-R White /now exported to France
R34 GT-R Bayside Blue GTR COOK
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Bal69
R34 GT-R V-SPEC Black Bashman40
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue Ludders
R34 GT-R White Pearl bluesky
R34 GT-R V Spec Bayside Blue Chinglish
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue MartyV
R34 GT-R Yellow Leon
R34 GT-R V Spec KV2 Silver Nismoman
R34 GT-R Sonic Silver Nobby666
R34 GTR V-Spec. Silver. Root
R34 GT-R White IanP
R34 GT-R Pearl white Goghat

R33 GT-R bathtub white fuggles (and STILL in the workshop)
R33 GT-R V-spec MP Robbie J
R33 GT-R Silver Wills
R33 GT-R MP NISMO-GTR
R33 GT-R White g-from-lancs
R33 GT-R Prism rainbow silver thrust
R33 GT-R White (when clean)MrGT
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Clarky_gtt
R33 GT-R Midnight purple Treg
R33 GT-R Midnight purple TURBONUT
R33 GT-R V-spec super_clear_red Kango_V
R33 GT-R Silver Pete G
R33 GT-R V-spec MP1 Bandit
R33 GT-R V-spec Sonic Silver Aferx
R33 GT-R midnight purple clyde
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver G18RST
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight purple Mikeydinho
R33 GT-R One off blue mwebster
R33 GT-R battered Midnight purple mwebster
R33 GT-R Spark silver buckerz69
R33 GT-R V-Spec White Major Beeftank
R33 GT-R asiasi
R33 GT-R sonic silver dotun
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue ITSt
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple Kendo
R33 GT-R V-Spec Deep Marine Blue drewzer
R33 GT-R Midnight
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver Bladebird
R33 GT-R V-Spec purple/green pearl shturm
R33 GT-R V-Spec Marine Blue UK Spec (#93) _dan_
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple - MIKEGTR
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple - SteffanChyzak
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Root
R33 GTR Midnight purple. Daniel Gray
R33 GTR Silver. MMT
R33 GT-R V-Spec Black John Sowden
R33 GT-R Drag Spec - Yellow. Ludders
R33 GT-R V-Spec QM1 White, MobileLPG
R33 GT-R Deep Marine Blue Big_jim
R33 GT-R Black T5syy
R33 GT-R Super Clear Red II DeanoGtr
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple SlinkyDog

R32 GT-R GMG Micky
R32 GT-R Wine Red Shinobi
R32 GT-R GMG Jambo 32gtr
R32 GT-R GMG Jimboj
R32 GT-R GMG Bajie
R32 GT-R Jade Green Madbstd
R32 GT-R Black godzirra
R32 GT-R Greenish Dark Silver(!) Major_Sarcasm
R32 GT-R GMG GORDON ROSE
R32 GT-R Black Cris
R32 GT-R Metallic black jaycabs
R32 GT-R Metallic Black Kevschwantz
R32 GT-R Black alternatengine
R32 GT-R Flame Red Gaz2002
R32 GT-R Black bigkev
R32 GT-R V-spec I Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R V-Spec II Silver r32singh
R32 GT-R Silver alex2005
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Lightspeed
R32 GT-R White mwebster
R32 GT-R White magic*star
R32 GT-R V-Spec White vipes r32 gtr
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl mambastu
R32 GT-R Black Pearl JP_Tuner
R32 GT-R Mazda mica white sn:afu
R32 GT-R White Mirage
R32 GT-R Dark Blue Pearl endo
R32 GT-R (Tommy Kaira "R" #292) Greyish Blue Pearl Chinglish
R32 GT-R Pearl Black markpriorgts-t
R32 GT-R V-Spec II bazza1
R32 GT-R Black 8REN
R32 GT-R Top Secret Competizione-R .gunmetal. (godzilladom)
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('89) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Gun Grey ('92) mrpsychopath
R32 GT-R Midnight Purple C&C
R32 GT-R White and Carbon
R32 GT-R Black (94) nightcrawler
R32 GT-R Pearl Black (90) satansbodyguard
R32 GT-R Silver (89) Blitzman
R32 GT -R Gun grey (92) Over the limit
R32 GT -R Gun Grey. Ludders
R32 GT-R Mitsibushi Fiji Blue, fourtoes
R32 GT-R Sparkling Silver, Kenneth-A
R32 GTR 1992 Gun Grey - DomH.

SOUTH KOREA:
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II black teknik
R34 GT-R Z-Tune silver MK
R33 GT-R Veilside Widebody grey MK
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey kismetcapitan
R32 GT-R bayside blue
R32 GT-R titanium silver cooljustin
R32 GT-R GMG bfisk

FRANCE:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Endless-R white (Eikichi's ex-car)
R33 GT-R Deep marine blue
R33 GT-R Midnight Purple greg64


CANADA
---------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Red Metallic Pearl Archaeic_bloke
R32 GT-R Silver GTR--J
R32 GT-R Black GTR_Demon
R32 GT-R Black Metallic Pearl - king_cobra
R32 GT-R Gun metal - Charles620
R32 GT-R Black - Charles620
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Speeddm
R32 GTR Bayside blue. Bellis GTR
R32 GTR Black - louis110

GREECE :
--------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R gunmetal grey miragev

JAPAN
-------------------------------------------
R34 Carbon gold fleck chocolate thrust
R33 GT-R V-spec ExZaCc
R33 GT-R Silver #09
R33 GT-R Black GTR-guy
R32 GT-R KH2 gunmetal Daryl @ TunerLab.jp

IRELAND
------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-spec sonic silver mr mugen
R34 GT-R V-Spec Black *Shane*
R32 GT-R Wine Creedonsr20det
R32 GT-R White dmcl1980
R32 GT-R Gunmetal danc
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey GlensR33
R32 GT-R Velvet Blue GlensR33
R32 GTR Silver Rob/Ray
R33 GTR Midnight Purple Rob/Ray

ITALY
------------------------------------------

R32 GT-R Black w/ Pearl Ryukyudiver
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Cox
R33 GT-R QM1 White BNR34Zed

THE NETHERLANDS:
--------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R Serie 3 Sonic Silver Tinoush
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Wouter
R32 GT-R Black Pearl Devil-GTR

BELGIUM
-------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec Black. seagull
R32 GT-R Metallic blue freakazoid3

GERMANY
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec red AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R White Stachi
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver AndyStuttgart
R33 GT-R V-Spec conversion black Matze
R33 GT-R V-Spec dark grey pearl mhhforyou
R33 GT-R V-Spec KN6 dark grey pearl andreasgtr
R32 GT-R V-Spec gunmetal grey lulatsch
R32 GT-R V-Spec black mwebster
R32 GT-R Green metallic Andy G
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey Jim G
R32 GT-R White Gottzilla
HAITI
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec White

AUSTRIA
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R White Austrian GTR

NORWAY
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gold (soon to be Z Tune silver) Asim R32GTR
R32 GT-R Silver JonR32GTR

NEW ZEALAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver StretchGSK
R34 GT-R V-Spec II Athlete Silver canman
R33 GT-R Black frostmotorsport
R32 GT-R rb30r34
R32 GT-R Red Pearl Metallic madandy
R32 GT-R Gunmetal Grey - R32Crazy

CROATIA
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Red Tranq

UNITED STATES
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Grey Tarmac Attack
R33 GT-R Silver
R32 GT-R GMG Evosnipe

PAKISTAN
-------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Black sheedha pistol

SPAIN
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Black Pearl. Dani
R33 GT-R V-spec gunmetal grey. Dani
R32 GTR silver HPT_simon
R32 GTR white HPT_simon
R32 GTR midnight purple I r32 midnight

CYPRUS
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec Bayside Blue DrGtr
R34 GT-R V-Spec White MikeBNR34
R34 GT-R VSpecIINür Millennium Jade SkylineGTRCy

SWEDEN
-------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec Silver KaXXeN
R33 GT-R V-Spec Midnight Purple Brains
R33 GT-R Silver Iceager
R33 GT-R V-Spec Sparkling Silver .::TopSky::.
R33 GT-R Silver Spiidfriik

SWITZERLAND
-------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R Vspec-II Nür white JOKER69

DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R L-Spec White

DENMARK
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R TS gt500spec. white. nismo.gt500

SOUTH AFRICA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GT-R V-Spec. Bayside Blue. TurboRexed
R32 GT-R Bayside Blue (Custom) Tobie
R33 GT-R V-Spec silver -Sentra-r33

LUXEMBOURG
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R silver Oridori
R34 GT-R V-SPEC MP

AUSTRALIA
---------------------------------------------
R33 GT-R V-Spec N1 White Strudel
R33 GT-R V-SPEC PEARL GREY Aussie Godzilla

COSTA RICA
---------------------------------------------
R32 GT-R Gun Metal

MALAYSIA
---------------------------------------------
R34 GTR V-Spec II nur. White. newbie
R34 GTR V-Spec. Bayside Blue. Otacon

BURMAH
---------------------------------------------
R33 GTR Silver. Aryoneoo
R32 GTR Gun Grey. Aryoneoo

JERSEY
---------------------------------------------
R33 GTR V-Spec White - Jamesjsy
R34-GTR black Kociek


----------



## R32fanboy (May 8, 2019)

Late to the party but I'm on the West coast of Scotland and I own a 91 plate R32-GTR. Originally Red but has had a rushed black spray job by the previous owner.


----------



## Juucso (May 10, 2019)

I live in Finland and I have 1999 R34 GT-R in KV2 color.


----------



## Pandemonium001 (Jun 15, 2019)

91 R32 Gtr Ayrshire Scotland


----------



## Jas GTR (Nov 6, 2003)

R34 GTR North Scotland.


----------



## Willovrs (Apr 4, 2019)

R35 midlands


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDMFAN (Dec 8, 2009)

94 r32 GTR west scotland

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## synistrGT-R (Oct 15, 2007)

95 BCNR33 MP II - United States


----------



## james309 (Jul 12, 2019)

R32 GTR gloucestershire

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## freefall (Dec 20, 2016)

***8216;91 R32 GTR. GMG. 
Bought it last week.


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

1994 KH2 R32 GTR that I've bought few weeks ago.


----------



## Ares (Jul 9, 2013)

Have a BNR34 V-Spec (LX0) in lil old Auckland, NZ.
Many zilla's over here though not many in stupid colours like mine.


----------



## Liam-gtr (Apr 11, 2009)

BNR34 V Spec 2 (TV2) in Midlands


----------

